# The Pet Thread



## Supe (May 14, 2013)

Didn't see a thread dedicated to our furry friends. (No, that that kind of furry.)

Here's a pic of my greyhound (retired racer) Ursala that the GF snapped yesterday. Great dog, still having some separation anxiety issues that we're working on.




And for those who don't realize how unbelievably ripped greyhounds are, check out that bicep:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2013)

In case it's not obvious from my av, I've got a black Lab that's a real sweet dog. She's super mellow until the tennis ball comes out.

Here she is showing my mother's dog whose boss.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous coat on her! Love black labs, wish I wasn't so allergic to them.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2013)

oh god now VTE will be wearing out the server space with lab pics


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> oh god now VTE will be wearing out the server space with lab pics




What's wrong with lab pics?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 15, 2013)

Here are the dogs of the Buff House.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2013)

Buff - what breed is the little one?


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2013)

I belive it's a corgi, same as the one VT's brute is swatting at.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2013)

Is he as wacko crazy as the one I'm used to?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 15, 2013)

No, she's a docile, neurotic corgi. And the collie has ocd.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2013)

> What a gorgeous coat on her! Love black labs, wish I wasn't so allergic to them.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2013)

When I first got Ursala and she was being crate trained, I put flyers in the surrounding neighbor's mailboxes asking for forgiveness if there was excessive noise/barking. At first she would just "chirp" a bit, but I can honestly count on one hand the number of times I've actually heard her bark since then. A couple times I've provoked it while playing (barking at her to make her do it), and ONCE she barked at a rabbit or something in the backyard. She has such a roar of a bark, it completely catches you off guard when you actually hear it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2013)

Mine is damn near silent, but for a 70 l dog, she's got a wimpy bark.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2013)

My dog is a Bassett - Blue Heeler mix. He's not very tall, but he is built like a brick house. You wouldn't know it by looking at him, but he's 70lbs (at least when he got "fixed"). That dog doesn't bark, he woofs, and't it's f-ing loud. Luckily he's quiet most of the time, only barking when we're playing or when he sees one of the other neighborhood dogs walk by. He gets fairly regular play-dates with the neighborhood dogs, so he gets excited anytime he sees them. Despite the fact that he's been neutered, he still gets REALLY excited when he sees one particular dog. The two of them will go to town for a couple of hours... :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Mine is damn near silent, but for a 70 l dog, she's got a wimpy bark.




You'd never tell by looking at the picture I posted, but she weighs at least 61 lbs. She sounds so mean when she barks, the neighbor's two dogs ran back in the house.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2013)

Friends of mine have a beagle/bulldog mix. Looks like a beagle, built like a bulldog. Found out just how heavy he was when he stepped on my groin.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> My dog is a Bassett - Blue Heeler mix. He's not very tall, but he is built like a brick house. You wouldn't know it by looking at him, but he's 70lbs (at least when he got "fixed"). That dog doesn't bark, he woofs, and't it's f-ing loud. Luckily he's quiet most of the time, only barking when we're playing or when he sees one of the other neighborhood dogs walk by. He gets fairly regular play-dates with the neighborhood dogs, so he gets excited anytime he sees them. Despite the fact that he's been neutered, he still gets REALLY excited when he sees one particular dog. The two of them will go to town for a couple of hours... :bananadoggywow:


Cone of Shame.


----------



## guitarjamman (May 20, 2013)

Woke up from my nap yesterday to see this:

ever get that feeling someone is watching you?


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2013)

Okay I am sure I've posted this before, but I cant think of a better dog than our border collie..

off course she is super pissed that we sold the boat last fall!


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2013)

Here's one the GF grabbed of my puppy looking all majestic:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful pic.


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2013)

She loves plopping herself in the shade next to this giant bush that grows right next to the house. She takes retirement very seriously.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2013)

All she needs is a pina colada and she'll be set.


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2013)

She'd drink it, too. She eats everything, including her own poo on occasion.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2013)

VT I think Helena and Supes dog would be BBF!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2013)

I'll send you her dander for a year...


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2013)

Ursala's sister is now up for adoption. Looks just like her, and am thinking about making the drive to WV to pick her up. Then I look at what Ursala has done to my hardwood floors and begin to rethink it...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Supe (May 31, 2013)

That's some tongue.

Any of your dogs do the reverse sneeze? Allergies must have been bothering mine yesterday, just heard that weezy sucking noise through her nose all day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 31, 2013)

The mud is no bargain either. I'm just happy to be able to hike with her again.

Allergies are not her issue, just rotten knees.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2013)

Ours does the reverse sneeze thing. The first time she did it, we weren't sure what was happening so we called the vet. LOL It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## guitarjamman (Jun 3, 2013)

Supe said:


> That's some tongue.
> 
> Any of your dogs do the reverse sneeze? Allergies must have been bothering mine yesterday, just heard that weezy sucking noise through her nose all day.




My dog - yorkshire terrior - is famous for the reverse sneezing. If she gets too excited, she begins doing it, if she drinks water too quickly, she begins doing it. We were concerned when she first started doing it so we took her to the vet and we were reassured that she is not uncomfortable at all when it happens. She has to smell every blade of grass and the pollen definitely triggers the reactions too.

If you want to try and help, slightly rub their throat when it is happening - it helps relax the muscles from spazzing out.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy birthday to my puppy JAS Ursala, and her sisters JAS Adelaide, JAS Florence, and JAS Aunt Anne! They all turn 3 years old today!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2013)

WOW! The mom had quads? Was she on fertility drugs?

Yes... that was a joke.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2013)

Before that, her dam had sextuplets!


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, yesterday we adopted JAS Aunt Ann, Ursala's sister. Boy oh boy did she put on some pounds now that she hasn't been racing for a few months. She's a heffer of a grey, and kind of just lumbers about. Much different than her sister, who was underweight when we got her, and blindingly quick.

Sweet girl, very silly, loves to flip around on her back and roach much more than Ursala. She has pounced/swatted/snapped at Ursala a few times, but she is coming out of heat and hasn't been spayed yet (she goes in tomorrow morning). Ursala just ignores her for the most part and looks my way, as if to say "what is this bitch's issue?" Good thing, too, because once her ears go up, she enters beast mode... We did crate Annie last night, and she did very well, not so much as a peep, so she doesn't appear to have the separation anxiety that Ursala does.

All in all, I think the sisters will be glad to be back together. They're already side by side staring out the window, jumping in unison when they hear a noise, and will just take some time to settle in together.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2013)

I took my cat to the vet Saturday. Diagnosis is diabetes. Changing his diet to try to control blood sugar and hoping I don't have to start giving him insulin injections twice a day.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

That sucks, MP 

Can't wait to get Annie started on Trifexis - the GF found two ticks on her this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats Supe!


----------



## Supe (Jul 8, 2013)

She's doing well after the spaying. First night was rough, quite a bit of vomiting from the anesthesia/pain meds. She's acting like her normal self now for the most part. She is an absolute couch hog though, and will actually stretch out her legs if she sees you coming to try and block you.

Did have one incident where she bolted out the back door before I could get a leash on her (she's not supposed to be running.) She managed to charge toward the swingset at full speed, hit the swing, get launched into the air (had to be a good 5-6 feet), and came down on her side with a giant thud. She acted fine, but it split her wound back open. Was only on the surface though, sutures and everything else were fine. Some liquid bandage to glue it shut did the trick.

We did leave them alone in their kennels while we were out, and thankfully, Ursala did MUCH better. No escape attempts that I could notice (granted, I ziptied the door shut where she could usually push through), but usually if we left her crated while we were out, there would be potty accidents and the crate would be about 2 feet away from where we put it. They were just standing excitedly as I made my way through the door with no additional drama, so I think having another pup here is doing wonders for her anxiety.


----------



## goodal (Jul 8, 2013)

Anybody used Dinobite for an older Dog? I have a 10 yr old Boxer that is in good shape, but we had a large cist or tumor removed from his side and a growth from his ear last year. Looks like he may have more growths on his rear and I heard that stuff will cure all kinds of things.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 9, 2013)

About a year ago, maybe a little longer, one of the cat's eyes turned to a dark brown color. My mom took her to the vet who said it was just a pigment change. I didn't believe her so I took her to my vet who checked to make sure the eye wasn't scratched and said it was fine.

This past week my mom noticed some significant changes in the eye prompting her to take the cat back to my vet. The cat has a tumor on the iris and glaucoma. They prescribed her some pain meds. The next step is to get a chest X-ray done to see if the cancer has spread. I'm taking her to have that done tomorrow. If it has spread I don't think there is anything they can do, otherwise they can remove the eye and infected tissue.


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2013)

That sucks, Krak


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 9, 2013)

That sucks Krak. Good luck finding a Vet who knows what is going on.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Indeed, sorry to hear. How does that happen on the eye? :huh:


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2013)

Cobalt, this beautiful brindle boy, passed away last night 







His blood work didn't indicate anything unusual, and after his neutering surgery, he began suffering internal bleeding. They thought they had it under control, and he started bleeding internally in his chest as well, and they weren't able to save him. They believe he has some sort of tick-born disease, but they had some pretty heavy hitters in the Greyhound community getting involved in this one, and it's got them stumped. I believe they're going to perform a necropsy and have it sent to Dr. Couto at Ohio State for evaluation if they can't make a determination.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 9, 2013)

Any relation to your girls, or just in the same facility?


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2013)

Just through the same adoption group. That picture doesn't do him justice, he was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

Twice my youngest son has left the door to the rabbit cage open and twice our cat has killed my daughters rabbit...

At least I am out of the rabbit business but I am not looking forward to telling my daughter when she gets home tonight..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Supe said:


> Cobalt, this beautiful brindle boy, passed away last night


Sad story. But a stunning resemblance to our pooch (Sadie). Humane Society claims she is a shepherd/collie mix. I claim BS on the Collie part but I can see the shepherd though. We are thinking possibly some form of whippet or pitbull mixed in there. But seeing the pic of Cobalt has me leaning toward whippet again. Not to mention how fast she is on a full out sprint.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 10, 2013)

Does she play nice with the cat?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah my daughter and the cat are BFF's....not really the cats fault...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Agreed. Cats are natural hunters.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

Our cat kills wild rabbits and eats only the heads.. Makes no sense to me.. I figured they would eat the delicious looking thighs?


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 10, 2013)

Took the cat to the vet today and the X-ray showed that the cancer has not spread beyond the eye. Made an appt with the specialist for in 2 weeks.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Congrats! Take that as good news!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Our cat kills wild rabbits and eats only the heads.. Makes no sense to me.. I figured they would eat the delicious looking thighs?




When I was in college, our cat would catch a bird and just leave the head and feet laid out at the door as our 'present.' The joke was he ate all the good stuff and left us what he didn't like.

Funny thing was he always laid the head and feet out so they were where they would be oriented normally on the bird, So it looked like a bird laying down with a cloak of invisibility covering everything but his feet and head.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2013)

Supe: how old was Cobalt?

RG: that's got to be tough telling your daughter about the rabbit. sorry to hear it.

Krak: good luck with your cat. Hope it doesn't put too much strain on the budget.


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2013)

MA - he had just turned 2 in May.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2013)

wow. that's a shame.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are my two pups. Neither of these are the one with the tumor, that's my

Mom's cat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2013)

Those are the strangest looking "pups" I've ever seen...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Those are the strangest looking "pups" I've ever seen...


That's what she said???


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally have a pic of both dogs together. Teamwork!

View attachment 5755


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

Was rubbing Annie's leg yesterday and felt a lump. Sure enough, there was a tick the size of Texas latched on to her (big bloated female, almost 1/4" long). Some alcohol, cotton balls, and tweezers later, she was free. Thankfully, she is MUCH better at just laying there and letting you turn/examine her than her sister is. Ticks are a huge problem in my area, so make sure you check your pets regularly!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

I hate ticks. My dog is pretty passive and let's me rip them out without a lot of fuss which is a major plus with a long haired dog. I think he understands that I'm only trying to help him out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you guys use any monthly tick treatments? I highly recommend them (if the dog doesn't react to badly to them). Sadie hasn't had any ticks since we started using the treatment.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't, but only because Greys can be more sensitive to overlapping treatments, and mine are already on Trifexis. If my vet OK's it, I will probably try a Preventic collar on them.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

we've been successful with the drops behind the head I forget the name right now). I keep pretty tight reins on my dog when he's outside so I don't let him in the woods or tall grass. We've been pretty lucky this year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 12, 2013)

^Advatix?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

It's a product called "Frontline"


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2013)

Supe, I hope you took some hammer justice to that tick.

A long long time ago, we frequently put crushed garlic in our dog's food. It sure kept the fleas off, but I don't know the effectiveness with ticks.


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2013)

I watched it drown slowly in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 16, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Supe, I hope you took some hammer justice to that tick.
> 
> A long long time ago, we frequently put crushed garlic in our dog's food. It sure kept the fleas off, but I don't know the effectiveness with ticks.


I suppose it couldn't hurt my dog's breath.



Supe said:


> I watched it drown slowly in rubbing alcohol.


I usually burn them with one of those butane grill/fireplace lighters

edit: AFTER I pull them off the dog (usually in an ashtry)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> edit: AFTER I pull them off the dog (usually in an ashtry)




I take it your dog isn't named Mr. Joshua.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 16, 2013)

I got to meet KF and lady fox's pup at JR's wedding. She even had lunch with us.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2013)

Wife and I decided to have a dumbass attack last night and adopt a puppy. He's a 2-month old mutt. Animal shelter called him an Austrailian Kelpie mix, but really has no idea because his parents are both mixes and the puppies don't look like either of them. His color &amp; face looks like a Austrailian Kelpie mix, but he has short stocky legs like a rottweiler or basset. He has big paws which suggest he'll get pretty big (he's already 7lbs at 2mos). I will try to upload pictures once I can get him to hold still long enough to take one.

Here's what a Kelpie looks like for reference:







And here's a rottweiler puppy


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 23, 2013)

^Our dog is a pure-bred and he's great but I still prefer mutts.



MA_PE said:


> It's a product called "Frontline"


Same stuff we use. No problems so far.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, Annie caught _something _last night. However, it started hissing/thrashing to defend itself, and did a number on her before getting away. Several small cuts/scrapes on her chest, and somehow she's got a hunk of fur/skin missing from her hind leg. We suspect it was this big ass rabbit that lives in a drain pipe next door, because the GF saw one bolting the opposite direction from the scene of the crime. We also suspect it to be the cause of the big f*cking holes in our deck chair cushions. Whatever it was, it's lucky Ursala didn't get to it first, because she is much nastier, and would have instantly shaken it to death/snapped its neck.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 23, 2013)

Killer bunny? You need to get the "holy handgrenade".


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2013)

That, or I just need to camp out with my Ruger .22 and leave my pups some fresh meat.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 23, 2013)

Three shall be the number of the counting. The number of the counting shall be three.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 23, 2013)

And the LORD spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a pic of Zeus:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2013)

Zeus with our 2yrold Basset Mix, Jax


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a cute f'ing puppy!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 24, 2013)

^X2. I can see how you got roped into bringing him home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2013)

cute but still not cute enough to bring home...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2013)

^+1


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2013)

even if i didn't have allergies I'm just way too lazy to deal with a dog ( any other animal really). Minisnick is more than a handful at times. we live vicarously through the neighbors dog, which ends up spending a lot of time outside with us when we are out there.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 25, 2013)

Yesterday we took my mom's cat to the vision vet specialist. They did blood work and a biopsy of her thyroid gland to make sure the cancer hadn't spread. The vet said she had never seen a tumor that large that hadn't spread. She said the cells were clean and recommended for her to have her eye removed. I had to push my mom to make the decision. She was thinking it would be cruel to remove the cat's eye but she already is blind in that eye and in a lot of pain. She had the surgery today and I guess it was quite extensive requiring removal of the eye, some tissue and nasal bone. I'm going to see her after work today.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 25, 2013)

^Elephant Girl's cat only has one eye. He was hit by a car and had extensive surgery. We call him an alien.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2013)

Cats are very strong creatures. My parents have a cat that was born blind. He's ~15yrs old now. Unless you move the furniture around, you'd never know he was blind. I've seen him catch a moth out of the air...

Hoping the best for the kitty.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

A college buddy of mine had a dog that got hit by a car and got away with just a few bumps and bruises. We renamed him Speed Bump.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought all cats had one "eye" depends on what end you're looking at.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very sad to hear Krak. But at least the tumor will be gone and she has one good eye.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a picture, but I'll spare you guys the gruesome details.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Over the years, my wife and I have slowly added pets to the house.

Shortly after Mini-Dex#1 was born we got our first cat, Sammy. She is essentially my cat. She doesn't really like anyone except me. She sleeps on my side of the bed, pretty much only lets me pet her (although she is better as she's gotten older), and she curls up in my lap when watching TV.

Then about the time Mini-Dex #2 came along, we got our 2nd cat, Sophie. We figured it would be easier to teach Mini-Dex #1 (who wasn't even 2 at the time) how to be gentile with a kitten as opposed to his sister.

Everyone got along great. No problems as long as the litterbox was cleaned regularly, although as the kids got older we would find a pile of cat poo in a corner (typically because the litterbox was overdue for a cleaning). Then we moved to a new rental house where the previous renters had a cat that had marked all over the basement. No matter how much we tried to clean it up, my cats would continue to re-mark the spots. Only way to get them to stop was to literally put a piece of furniture in front of/on top of the spot. Let's just say we lost the deposit on that house...

Then we moved to the new house. We figured there would be no more problems with the cats peeing all over the place because it was a "clean slate". And we were right. Until we got Jax, our dog. Then the cats began peeing all over the basement. If something was on the floor, they peed on it. Additionally, if any of us went down to the basement and spent more than 30 minutes down there (for whatever reason), the cats would not come down there and consequently piss on something upstairs. We have probably two-dozen cat piss stains on the basement floor now (bare concrete). So we decided to move the litterbox out of the basement and close that part of the house off so they weren't peeing there anymore. Shortly before Xmas, one of the cats pissed on our brand new comforter ($300 straight into the trashcan). RIght in the place they normally sleep. We were lucky the comforter soaked it up because we had just bought a new $2000 mattress...

The whole time, we were noticing that the litterbox was still being used. It was cleaned regularly, so we started assuming it was only one of the cats, Sophie. In the meantime, we would start to wake up to random "poop trails" in the house. Not the typical pile in the corner, but instead we would find 5-6 turds starting at the top of the stairs and continue down the stairs, across the living room, into the kitchen, etc. We keep the dogs in the garage overnight, so this isn't a case of the dogs dragging this across the house, but rather a case of the "running poops" by one of the cats. And these aren't regular turds either. They're typically dried up, very dense, and look like they're a week old. We finally caught Sophie doing it one afternoon. Looks like she has some form of gastro-intestinal problem that is causing her to get constipated. No clue on how to treat that, and a google search says it could be anything from being dehydrated to some very serious colon problems.

Now add our 2nd dog, Zeus. Between the two dogs, it is now a race to see which one can get the "tootsie rolls" out of the litterbox faster. Because the dogs are constanly scanning the litterbox, it appears Sophie won't use it anymore. Even if the dogs are outside or in the garage overnight. She actually walked into the office yesterday afternoon and pissed on a pile of papers next to the desk, right next to me. Needless to say, she got her ass whooped. She was also locked into the laundry room overnight (where the litterbox &amp; food/water are located). When I checked on her this morning, she had pissed on the floor, not in the litterbox only 2 feet away.

I am at a loss as to what to do with the cat. I don't necessarily want to get rid of her, but that seems to be the only logical thing to do because her problems only escalated as more people/pets were in the mix. I'm thinking if she can be in a one-pet home, she would be much better off...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll check with some of my cat gurus on this. It's not uncommon and I've heard of issues similar to what you're experiencing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Some of the info on the Denver Dumb Friends League website (local humaine society facility) has some tips to help with this, but I'm afraid that she has pissed off Mrs Dex to the point the cat has to go. I love my cats, but we're constantly cleaning up or throwing out something seemingly just because the cat isn't happy...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I am at a loss as to what to do with the cat.












Just kidding, but seriously...






Still kidding. If it were me, it'd be high time for the cat to pack its bags and find a new home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2013)

4 animals too many for me.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with both MS and snick.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 27, 2013)

HA.

Feel for you Dex.

My wife / daughter have done the whole big eye, sob story, etc. My daughter volunteers at our local Humane Society. After going there for about 3 months, and knowing others who do this, they "convinced" me that we could foster cats until they found a home. We already have 2 other cats and one of them is a chronic pee/poop wherever he pleases when he gets irritated at anything. I've broken off my foot in his ass more than once. he's past his expiration date but still hangs around.

Well, my "agreement" was that they could do it as long as I'm NOT INVOLVED. EVER. AGAIN. I was never a cat person, the one's we have are not my cats, and since about 13 years ago when my wife was pregnant, I took over the litter duty to never give it up.

Let's just say I'm tired of cat shit.

At one point we have had &gt; 10 total cats in the house (we have a mother and litter - because as my wife put it, "the kids will learn so much about babies").

Again, as long as it doesn't impact me - I'm OK.

Over the last week, I've had to clean up the basement bathtub because one of the fosters has decided to use it as a litterbox. Since no one else was around that day, and I was close to vomiting UPSTAIRS, I had to do something.

Good luck Dex.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm the cat person of the house. The kids are indifferent, but Mrs Dex prefers dogs. I'm thinking if the bad kitty goes away, she will become more amicable towards the other cat and back off of her "we're never getting another cat" stance she's on now...


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 7, 2013)

I had to put one of my cats - Panda - to sleep today, after he had breathing issues due to an undiagnosed congestive heart issue.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2013)

^^^ Sorry to hear, EC.

For some reason, both of my Greys have started getting unusually "touchy-feely" the past few weeks. The first one was always very much "I do my own thing", but now wants to be pet perpetually and gets on the bed every night, whereas she used to only do that every so often. My second one has been exceptionally tail-waggy, and has started chattering her teeth (which is a sign of excitement/affection in Greys, not like an I'm cold chatter, but more of a fast gnaw.) Wondering what brought it about.

Their remaining racing sister finally retired and was adopted almost immediately. I finally got a good picture of her, and she's a beautiful dog. She looks like you took my first dog and dyed her black. I had the adoption group forward the new owners our info so we can have a doggie reunion at some point.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

Put an ad on craigslist for my bad kitty. I love my cats, but am really tired of constantly smelling (and ultimately trying to find/clean) cat piss. Carpets in the house are just over 2 years old and we'll most likely have to replace most of it to get rid of the smell...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

^ sorry to hear that Dex. It's never easy. We finally gave up on our 3rd cat that just hated the other 2 along with our dog. Fortunately we were able to give her away to LadyFox's brother. So we still get to see kitty occasionally when we visit with them. Honestly, I'm not sure what you can do in this situation. Cats are so independent and difficult to really "train".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

If it's a medical condition, then I'd have to go through the vet and subsequent treatments/meds (read: expensive). Then, hopefully the issue is corrected, but I'd have to "re-train" her to use the litterbox (read: more cat-piss all over the house).

If it's not a medical condition, I would still have had to take her to the vet to find out it's not a medical problem (still expensive), then I'm still dealing with "re-training" her.

Either way, we just don't have the time to go through the retraining process. Our house is barely over 2 years old and we're already dealing with damage control from all of her staining.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

yet again another reason to not have pets!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> yet again another reason to not have pets!!


That's an isolated incident. We have 3 pets and have no inside damage problems. I bet kids do more damage than pets!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2013)

We have two cats, one that has a propensity to crap on the floor if the litter box isn't clean enough for him, if it's being used by the other cat at the time he wants to use it or if you are in or near the box when he wants to go. He seems to want totally privacy to do his business and once he decides he wants to go he is going to go. There seems to be no waiting for the "bathroom" to be empty, it seems if the urge strikes than he is going right then.

It's annoying, but it hasn't gotten to the point that Dex is experiencing. It's also (for the time being) only #2's. He always seems willing to use the litter box for #1's. While it's still disgusting to find crap on the dining room floor it's a whole lot easier to clean up than cat piss.

I've found two factors that are within our control that seem to affect how frequently this occurs. #1 the cleanliness of the litter box. At a minimum I have to clean the box every 24 hours. This isn't really all that bad because I don't prefer to have a stinking litter box in the house. #2, which can be more of a hassle, it happens more often if we don't pay enough attention to the cat. We have two very odd cats in that they both seem to act more like dogs and want a lot of attention. I had cats growing up that would be happy enough to have nothing to do with you. All they wanted from us was food, beyond that they really didn't seem to crave human interaction. The cats we have now demand attention. One by pooping on the floor when he doesn't feel he's gotten enough, the other by being a pest (he'll go to other parts of the house and start meowing loudly). For us this normally isn't an issue unless we are travelling or we are extremely busy, but I can see where in a situation like Dex's where you have children and other pets, carving out enough time to give attention to one animal isn't going to be possible.

I don't envy the position you are in Dex. Even when they misbehave I really have a hard time believing I could ever give away either of our cats.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

I read somewhere (or was told by LadyFox) that you should have 1 more litter box than the number of cats you have. So we also have 2 cats and 3 litter boxes. With that quantity, I can clean them weekly and all is well. No bad smells either.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2013)

^^ you are supposed to have a north and south litter box so they can have there fights over the territories inside the litter boxes and not in you house...I don't think it is as much of an issue if the cats are of opposite gender but I could be wrong...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 30, 2013)

So my cat was acting very strange yesterday, walking slowly hunched over with his head down, and wouldn't sit or lie down, just constantly walking, like he was in pain. He also couldn't seem to drink out of the bowl and ended up standing in it in order to get a drink. He also couldn't jump onto the couch, which is where he usually sleeps.

I ended up taking him to the vet this morning and they diagnosed neuropathy, which is fairly common in diabetics (which my cat is). I'm a bit relieved because I was afraid something was wrong with his back, which would have meant putting him down (he's 15.5 years old and I'm not going to put him through surgery or anything).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2013)

We're trying to get one of our outdoor cats to become an indoor cat. He's getting older (7) and has been an outdoor cat all his life, but the other outdoor cat gives him fits.

Trying to overcome six years of 'no, you can't come in the house' is harder than you'd think, but he's coming in and exploring with the door left open. The indoor cat runs and hides (she was a real badass to our last indoor cat, that died almost ten years ago), but we're hoping they'll get along.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2013)

Enjoying one final day of not having canine excrement on my floors and intact shoe laces.

I'm still finding black fur from the last dog, so I'll feel right at home with the shedding.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 2, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> I ended up taking him to the vet this morning and they diagnosed neuropathy, which is fairly common in diabetics (which my cat is). I'm a bit relieved because I was afraid something was wrong with his back, which would have meant putting him down (he's 15.5 years old and I'm not going to put him through surgery or anything).




Well apparently it wasn't neuropathy after all, I came home from work yesterday and he was in an all-out seizure and apparently had been for a while. His temperature was 10 degrees low and his blood sugar was normal. Vet thought it could be a brain tumor. He'd been miserable the past few days, not really able to walk and couldn't jump at all. I couldn't see making him suffer any longer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear it MP.

As someone who has found dead pets or taken the one way trip a few times, I know just how much it sucks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Sorry to hear it MP.


x2


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 2, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear it MP.
> ...


 Me, three.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 2, 2013)

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


x4


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry MP. Losing a pet hurts.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 4, 2013)

^x5


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry to see that, mp.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

The high with the wind chill today is about 13-15 or so.

These middle of the night puppy potty breaks are going to get real fun soon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are my pups. Jax is a bassett/blue heeler mix on the left. He's just over 2 years old and is almost 80lbs. Zeus is a mutt. We have no idea what type of mix he is or how big he'll get. We're assuming he's an Austrailian Kelpie mix, but the shelter wasn't even sure of that because he doesn't look like either of his mutt parents. He's 6 months old and pushing 20-25lbs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

I love the perky ears on the Kelpie! My dogs have all had floppy ears other than the GSD my parents got when I was 2.

I just started volunteering at the local animal shelter this past weekend. They come up with some pretty interesting descriptions on the kennel tag when they can't figure out what kind of mix the dog is.

A lot of the time it will be walking the dogs there, cleaning the kennels, etc. But they have a therapy dog program I want to get into where you take a dog or two to the hospital or nursing home. This is a big one for me as when I was stuck in the hospital this spring it made my day when someone brought a pooch by, even when it wasn't my dog.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the little guy is more affectionate than The Empress was. She slept next to me, he sleeps on me. I also turned a friend onto two of his littermates. Good for dog park meetups.

Also, please grow about 70 more pounds, quickly. It sorta gets cold here.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2013)

The therapy dog idea is great, they really do make a big difference. Quite a few fellow Greyhound owners have certified them as therapy dogs, as they're very quiet and docile.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2013)

^until they see a bunny or some other fluffy animal


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, he'll be a decent pup. Not that we have bunnies anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a sign your local government may not take things very seriously

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/boulder/ci_23908249/amigo-boulders-new-courthouse-dog-makes-first-visit


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh no, he figured out how to run.


----------



## goodal (Nov 19, 2013)

Jake, my 11 yr old boxer, has another ear cyst/tumor/oozingwhitething. He gets terrible ear infections from it, that smell awful. Gonna have it removed (again) Thursday. I'm pretty sure he's nearly deaf. We can walk right by him and open the garage door and he won't blink an eye. Still a great, energetic, beautiful dog, but I'm afraid he is not long for this earth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up taking him to the vet this morning and they diagnosed neuropathy, which is fairly common in diabetics (which my cat is). I'm a bit relieved because I was afraid something was wrong with his back, which would have meant putting him down (he's 15.5 years old and I'm not going to put him through surgery or anything).
> ...




Man, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

goodal said:


> Jake, my 11 yr old boxer, has another ear cyst/tumor/oozingwhitething. He gets terrible ear infections from it, that smell awful. Gonna have it removed (again) Thursday. I'm pretty sure he's nearly deaf. We can walk right by him and open the garage door and he won't blink an eye. Still a great, energetic, beautiful dog, but I'm afraid he is not long for this earth.




Best wishes.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2013)

Wife has convinced my boys that they need a dog. I'm not quite ready to get one, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2013)

You can have one of mine. 2 kids &amp; 2 dogs, your choice...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2013)

um... pass?


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally heard Annie growl last night. She has really learned to appreciate the comfort of the bed, and when she's on it, there's no moving her. She goes completely limp and refuses to make eye contact. The GF was trying to pick up/push her out of the way so she could get in, when she growled and snapped at her. A loud "NO" from me and some pointing to get off the bed, she hung her head and retreated.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 20, 2013)

The GF or the dog?


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2013)

The dog, but I like your implication better.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> The GF or the dog?


Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2013)

My puppy has graduated lap dog stage already. He's gonna be a big guy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

Our 15yo cat finally had to have a chair put at the foot of the bed so she could get up on the bed. Granted, the bed is a huge four poster, but when I was a kid, I had a 23yo cat who could jump up on it until the day he disappeared.

I guess this shows, to some extent, how the sedentary inside life affects their strength.

Still trying to get one of the outside cats to come in. At 7 years, he's getting old to be outside only. But inside scares him, weird boy.


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not a cat person, BUT we do have two outside cats. One is about 4 months old and, for a cat, is pretty cool. He will play with anything you throw at him. He likes the boys, even though they abuse him and he's pretty cute, for a cat. I let him inside for a few minutes at a time, which is a big step for me. Lets hope this is as far as I go down the "cat person" trail.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

My puppy is a shameful shitter (and pisser, too). He goes all walk without going, then I get in the house and turn my back for 30 seconds, and he's squirting out a nice pile. He gets good food, goes out at roughly the same times everyday, and can hold it all night in the bed. I had this same problem with my first Lab, but don't remember how I dealt with it.

Suggestions?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> My puppy is a shameful shitter (and pisser, too). He goes all walk without going, then I get in the house and turn my back for 30 seconds, and he's squirting out a nice pile. He gets good food, goes out at roughly the same times everyday, and can hold it all night in the bed. I had this same problem with my first Lab, but don't remember how I dealt with it.
> 
> Suggestions?




Treats!!!!

Enforce whenever he pees or takes a dump OUT. Use the world OUT with emphasis and treat him each and every time after the act, if it happens during the walk.

If he does it inside say the word OUT and, of course, no treats, no affection acts.

We trained our Shih-Tzu like that and it worked perfectly. She will better blow up before doing her things inside the house.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

We have never really trained out border collie, I guess they are so smart the just figured they are supposed to shit/pee outside... We have been very lucky... And she always would walk off the trail back home about 30' and shit in the woods so I don't even have to pack it out..







Here she is wanting so bad to chase the geese on the frozen lake....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2014)

So I feel like a piece of $hit parent. Mrs Dex and I decided that we really can't handle 2 cats and 2 dogs, so one of each will be heading back to the shelter. The cat that is going away is the same one who stopped using the litterbox. I got her to start using it again for a while, but she has regressed. Honestly with her, I don't want to play the "where is the cat piss smell coming from" game anymore. I already feel like I have to replace the carpet in the entire house because of it, I don't want to wait any longer for things to get worse.

Now the part that makes me feel bad: we're giving up Zeus, the puppy we adopted about 6 months ago. He absolutely destroys everything around him. I understand he is still a puppy, but we don't have the time to dedicate to training him. Because of this, he spends about 22 hours per day in his crate (which he is also destroying). We can't leave him in the back yard for more than 30 minutes before he gets bored and starts destroying something. So far he has dug up a tree, eaten Mrs Dex's rose bushes, shredded all of the kids toys, and has left the yard looking like it's the 50yd line of Lambeau field in January. If he is in the House we can't leave him unsupervised AT ALL without him peeing, getting onto the kitchen counters, or tracking down another kiddo toy to shred. Despite all of this, the kids absolutely love him. I feel like $hit for getting rid of a dog and a cat, but honestly I can't afford to keep them.

FML.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 17, 2014)

Not such a good day in the Tex household yesterday either...we lost our lab to liver cancer. We are grateful, though, that she was only sick for a day and a half. Saturday morning she was fetching her stick and ball.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> So I feel like a piece of $hit parent. Mrs Dex and I decided that we really can't handle 2 cats and 2 dogs, so one of each will be heading back to the shelter. The cat that is going away is the same one who stopped using the litterbox. I got her to start using it again for a while, but she has regressed. Honestly with her, I don't want to play the "where is the cat piss smell coming from" game anymore. I already feel like I have to replace the carpet in the entire house because of it, I don't want to wait any longer for things to get worse.
> 
> Now the part that makes me feel bad: we're giving up Zeus, the puppy we adopted about 6 months ago. He absolutely destroys everything around him. I understand he is still a puppy, but we don't have the time to dedicate to training him. Because of this, he spends about 22 hours per day in his crate (which he is also destroying). We can't leave him in the back yard for more than 30 minutes before he gets bored and starts destroying something. So far he has dug up a tree, eaten Mrs Dex's rose bushes, shredded all of the kids toys, and has left the yard looking like it's the 50yd line of Lambeau field in January. If he is in the House we can't leave him unsupervised AT ALL without him peeing, getting onto the kitchen counters, or tracking down another kiddo toy to shred. Despite all of this, the kids absolutely love him. I feel like $hit for getting rid of a dog and a cat, but honestly I can't afford to keep them.
> 
> FML.


Some very hard decisions to make there Dex but ultimately it sounds like you are following the best course of action for you and your family (and your house...LOL). It's hard to make a decision where it is best to just cut your losses. But what are the alternatives? To me it sounds like you've already tried pursing the alternatives and this is the next best (albeit difficult) thing. I'm sure we could go back and forth on what training methods to try but I'm sure you've exhausted those measures. Your kids are young right now and should be pretty resilient. Sure they may be upset for a few days, but kids do pretty well at redirecting their attention after a certain period of time. Good luck in the coming days. You guys will pull through fine.

Tex, sorry to hear the news. It's never easy to lose a lifelong pet who was a member of your family. Condolences.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Not such a good day in the Tex household yesterday either...we lost our lab to liver cancer. We are grateful, though, that she was only sick for a day and a half. Saturday morning she was fetching her stick and ball.


Tex, I know this pain very well. Back in November, just a few weeks before the PE exam mind you, we had to put down our retriever mix due to a large mass located in his abdomen area. It was preventing him from going to the bathroom so he would either squat endlessly like he was constipated, or just stop eating. He was 12 YO and we adopted him back in 2007. He suffered for about 2 weeks before we were made aware of it and had to make the "decision". It is one that I still have nightmares about. I was in the room with him when they put him to sleep. I have NEVER cried so hard in my life. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


>


Beautiful dog


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 6, 2014)

We adopted this sweet girl back in December. I really had no intention of getting a 3rd cat. We went to the shelter to drop off donations and she followed us around as they gave us a tour. She would look up at us and give a little squeak of a meow. I couldn't say no. She's 4 years old, a polydactyl and so sweet.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

sometimes I think my dog should have an agent, maybe make me some money selling doggie calendars or something??


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2014)

So Ursala (greyhound #1) took a big chunk of skin off of her front leg yesterday afternoon, right above the elbow (their skin is paper thin, so its down the muscle). No clue how she did it, other than she was running around outside being a bit rough with her sister.

It can't be stitched, and I know it hurts like hell, because she's limping on it quite a bit. Hoping it starts to heal soon. Need to head to a horse feed/supply store to pick up some topical antibiotics for it. Its tough to keep them from licking it, so she has a sacrificed kid's sock and tape over it right now with some colloidal silver on it.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> So Ursala (greyhound #1) took a big chunk of skin off of her front leg yesterday afternoon, right above the elbow (their skin is paper thin, so its down the muscle). No clue how she did it, other than she was running around outside being a bit rough with her sister.
> 
> It can't be stitched, and I know it hurts like hell, because she's limping on it quite a bit. Hoping it starts to heal soon. Need to head to a horse feed/supply store to pick up some topical antibiotics for it. Its tough to keep them from licking it, so she has a sacrificed kid's sock and tape over it right now with some colloidal silver on it.




you can get dog proof bandages at the feed store too... My Ana gets into EVERYTHING so we always have some of that bandage spray (for little stuff) and a full first aid kit for the puppies on hand (inclusive of socks)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

Do your greys have lots of energy? A friend of ours had one back home and that was funniest coach potato dog I have ever met (it acted like a purse dog), wouldn't go outside if the grass was wet, but our friends figured that she had "served her time".. and was enjoying retirement...


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2014)

They have two modes - couch potato mode, which is about 22 hours a day, and spaz mode, which is about the other two. They're getting much more rambunctious now that the weather is cooling down some. They've all got their quirks, and are as funny as can be. Their paws are a primary way of cooling off for them, so at picnics and such, it was not uncommon to look over and see a few of them standing in the water bowls instead of drinking from it. My two LOVE freshly mowed grass for some reason, and will lay down in it and roll around until they come up dyed green. Sometimes they prefer to be alone, other times they will lay on their back and "roach", curl up against you, or lay down with their head on whatever part of your body they can muster (including your face if you're sleeping). Others I know would swear they're lap dogs, including the big boys that are 80+ lbs.

EG: I'll have to look for those. I need to stop by the local place, as I called and they have vetericyn spray, which is what was recommended by our vet friend who dog sits for us while we're away.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 8, 2014)

missing my dog today. thinking back a year ago today when I had to bring him to have him put down due to a large mass growing in his abdomen. That moment still haunts me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> missing my dog today. thinking back a year ago today when I had to bring him to have him put down due to a large mass growing in his abdomen. That moment still haunts me.


It does suck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 8, 2014)

how's yours doing Matt?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2014)

found this pic while cleaning out the camera's memory card.. sort of sums up the phrase "mans best friend".... this was on one of our hikes with the kids this summer..


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> how's yours doing Matt?


We put him down August 30th. It was hard, and it still is. I still miss him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 8, 2014)

Matt, I didn't know! I'm really sorry.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2014)

damn, sorry to hear that, ive done it once, it sucks..


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I didn't post it earlier cause I didn't want to bring the mood down.

It was tough. It still is.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry, bad timing on my picture post.

I posted but didn't really read the latest threads sorry about that guys


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 8, 2014)

No worries RG. I'm toasting him now. Jack and cokes for everyone


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2014)

yes, it sucks royally. My pal is now 11yo and he's got some growths going on. He's still pretty spry but all good things come to an end. I still hurt when I think about putting my last friend down. He was 16 and it was time but it sure wasn't easy.

RG nice photo. My current sheltie just isn't all that affectionate for some reason. He follows me around and sleeps close by but if you go to pet him he jumps up and stands a foot or two away. He's a weird little dog, but he's my buddy. I always tell him that his predecessor was much smarter than he is ('cause its a damn fact) but I'd be lost without him.

It's tough when it's time but you've always got those memories.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 8, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> yes, it sucks royally. My pal is now 11yo and he's got some growths going on. He's still pretty spry but all good things come to an end. I still hurt when I think about putting my last friend down. He was 16 and it was time but it sure wasn't easy.
> 
> RG nice photo. My current sheltie just isn't all that affectionate for some reason. He follows me around and sleeps close by but if you go to pet him he jumps up and stands a foot or two away. He's a weird little dog, but he's my buddy. I always tell him that his predecessor was much smarter than he is ('cause its a damn fact) but I'd be lost without him.
> 
> It's tough when it's time but you've always got those memories.


Well said MA. I have another still here with me. We've have him for 10 yrs. He's a great dog.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry, bad timing on my picture post.
> 
> I posted but didn't really read the latest threads sorry about that guys


Na. It's OK. I think it helps to see those pics.

Sorry, Matt. It sucks to lose man's best friend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 8, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, bad timing on my picture post.
> ...


RG, no need to apologize. Dogs are amazing animals. 
Tex, thanks.

We have actually adopted another dog from a rescue last week. The first few days were tough for me. The new dog made me miss my old one. But, like MA said, all good things must come to an end. It's getting easier though. The funny thing is, I miss the things that my old dog did that used to pissed me off the most.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2014)

About a week ago, Ursala tore a big chunk of skin off of her leg, just below the elbow. Despite the vetricyn applications and bandaging it as best we could, the GF changed the wrap this morning and it has become infected (no matter how well we wrap it, she manages to find a way to lick it). She has a vet appt at 4:30 today for what I presume will be a dose of antibiotics. I'm hoping they can figure out how to deal with it, since it can't be stitched shut.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Ouch.

Sounds like the cone of shame will be needed.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2014)

There are other socks and stuff we can put over it, but it just keeps weeping since its bare muscle there, and that part of the skin is under tension whenver she walks or runs. Hopefully they figure something out though.


----------



## goodal (Oct 9, 2014)

Monday morning our little 10lb, corgie/dachsund mix, Zoe, decided to lose her mind and attack my 12yr old boxer Jake. Jake is my dog and is the most easy going, lovable 55lb furr ball you could ever meet. The attack was completely unprovoked and she dang near made him bleed out. My wife sped him to the Vet and they stitched him up pretty good. He still looks rough though. I told her to get rid of Zoe or my 9mm would do it for her. She dropped her off at the animal shelter Tuesday. Everybody cried but me. I always hated that dog. I took this pick a few years ago. Hes gotten a bit more grey in his snout since then.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2014)

^ Beautiful dog


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2014)

That's bizarre. I wonder what provoked it?


----------



## goodal (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks. Hes actually very dirty in that pick but struck that pose on accident and I happened to have my camera ready. We have no idea what set her off. When I left Jake was sprawled out by the door and I let Zoe out the garage. My wife heard them at it 5-10 min later. When she went out he was still sprawled out in his spot bleeding to death and Zoe was tearing him up. She doesn't have any pups and food was no where around. Just one of those psycotic female episodes I guess.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

small dogs can be super vicious. Hope your he heals quickly. Boxers are one of my favorite dog breeds.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Our neighbors have had several dachsunds over the years. All of them were/are unpredictable nasty little dogs. I'm not a fan too bad Jake is so docile he should've kicked her a$$. I always liked Corgis though. How old was Zoe? did you have them both for awhile?

I hope Jake makes a full recovery.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2014)

Any dog the size of a football shall be treated as such.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)

I couldn't agree more Dex


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2014)

It's kind of a good that Jake didn't fight back. He could have killed zoe. Then where would he be?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Any dog  *pet *the size of a football shall be treated as such.


fixt, since that applies to cats too


----------



## goodal (Oct 10, 2014)

I've since learned that dachsunds are one the most, if not the most, aggressive, mean dog breeds. We had her for 5 yrs or so. They would occasionally get into it over food, but nothing serious. If Jake would have killed her I would have given him an extra helping of livers and said "Good boy, Jake dog. Good boy.". Have I said I hated that dog?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## goodal (Oct 10, 2014)

Thats gonna be in my head all day now.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2015)

Cat people- so our cat has started drooling a few times a day.. It's not what I would call "foamy". She hasn't been outside in 2 years? Taking her to vet tomorrow but is that a major sign of rabies?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 8, 2015)

^She has done the math and decided that she can take you. She figures you're lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure what's wrong with your cat. We have two cats, as my autistic kid freaks out around dogs but loves cats. Otherwise we would have dogs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 8, 2015)

View attachment 7149
View attachment 7150


Kids named them coal and snow.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 9, 2015)

Your dog matches your couch.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Cat people- so our cat has started drooling a few times a day.. It's not what I would call "foamy". She hasn't been outside in 2 years? Taking her to vet tomorrow but is that a major sign of rabies?




If she hasn't been outside in that long, than I would think rabies is unlikely, it could be caused by a tooth issue, upset stomach or something more serious like liver or kidney disease. Hope that it's not anything major!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think its rabies either, unless there is a rat or bat in our basement? he hasn't seen the light of day in a while.. Sucks what vets charge these days, and even if your pet has some terrible disease they always want you to spend $1000 trying to fix them, cant tell if they truly love animals or just love money...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well we put my daughters cat to sleep this morning. I am about done with F'n vets!

He started having really bad seizures Tuesday and they increased to the point he was just miserable. I had a miserable work week and all I could do was leave him in the basement. Thursday we called several vets and none would put him to sleep without doing bloodwork - ok I get that but when a cat is having a violent seizure every hour there isn't much you an really do for that other than put him out of his misery. I think they are just fucking greedy.

So Thursday we had bloodwork done which took a day to get results back - odd it showed really nothing "wrong" so I drove to a vet up in the sticks this am that would help us out. He had a seizure almost the entire 30 minute drive.

Sad day for the kids but they realize he wouldn't ever be normal and without pain. All I can figure is he must have fallen off the cabinets where he had recently grown accustomed to climbing on and must have fallen and whacked his head pretty bad....

Down to just the dog and won't be getting anymore when it is her time....


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that RG.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 21, 2015)

Geeze, that sucks RG. At least you helped the cat end its suffering.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 21, 2015)

How old was the cat? I ended up having mine put down because he had a seizure that wouldn't stop and his body temp was down in the 90s (which is really low for a cat). Vet said it was probably a brain tumor. But he was 15 years old.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not sure, we got him around 7 years ago, but he was less than 10 I think.

he started drooling about 2 weeks ago then a week ago the seizures started, (the neuro-ICU wife said it looked like a brain injury to her..

F'n idiot vet tech told us it didn't look "life threatening" to her that he was having about 1 seizure per hour.. I just hate those fucking cunts that work at the suburban vet offices that expect you to put your pet in a wheel chair for a few years and push them around while they are in pain..


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 21, 2015)

^I agree. My area is still rural/redneck/realistic enough that they give you the option to put them out of their misery.


----------



## P-E (Feb 22, 2015)

Real bummer RG

My son just got his first pet. He wanted a fish. Fish = $2, Tank and everything else $80, ouch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear that RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 11, 2015)

My cat has decided to stop eating. She's only about 11 y/o. We got her less than a year after we got our American Eskimo that we put down last August. My daughter was devastated when we put the dog down. I'm not sure how she's going to react to losing the cat.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2015)

My sheltie has lost a lot of weight recently and he's been eating weird (like a cat he just kind of picks at it here and there). I took him to the vet for a check up. After blood and urine tests, they are recommending that he go for an abdominal ultrasound to check his kidneys. He's 12 yo now. I'm wondering what kind of can of worms I'm opening up here. He's a member of the family but he's not covered under my family medical plan.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

We put the cat down today. Her temp and heart rate were very low and she was straining to breath. The x-rays showed fluid around her heart. They were barely able to get a blood sample. What little blood they did get showed a little bit of a yellow when the separated it. This might have meant liver failure. The vet said we could get more tests done to figure out exactly what's going on, but he didn't seem too confidant that an easy fix could be found. So we decided to put her down.

MA_PE, good luck with your dog.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks Matt. Sorry about the cat. my condolences to your whole family and especially to your daughter. She lost both pets in a short period of time.

My kids were in junior high school when we put our last dog down and they were pretty upset. We got the dog before they were born so they never knew a house without a dog.

So...are you going puppy shopping or kitty shopping. (I've always said you can never "replace" the pets that are gone, but you can make a new friend.)


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

We adopted a new dog in September. He's a rescue dog from a kill shelter. I wasn't quite ready, but my wife and daughter ganged up on me. As for a new cat, I don't think so. My daughter might beg, but I don't think I want to. My wife may side with me on this one because she has developed a cat allergy over the years.

We had my daughter say "bye" to the cat this morning before school "just in case." She seemed fine then, but I have not idea how she's going to react.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear the news on the pet front. Best wishes to you guys.

I do not look forward to those days down the road.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Fox.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Matt. Never an easy thing to do.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Matt. That is never easy to do.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks guys.

The hardest part will be telling my daughter. Which will be happening in a bit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Geez Matt, this sucks. I'm sorry to hear man. Personally, I was never a huge fan of cats but I know many people were. I hope it went Ok with your daughter today.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry Matt, hope your daughter took it okay


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks.

My daughter took it better than I thought. She was obviously closer to the dog than the cat. But I can never gauge how she's going to react to stuff. I just don't get females, even when they're 7 years old. I e-mailed her teacher just in case she has a melt down in class tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2015)

^And that, sir, shows that you are a good dad. Well done.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^And that, sir, shows that you are a good dad. Well done.




I was thinking the same thing.

Sorry for your loss Matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2015)

My daughter found 5 of her cats claws in her carpet today... Guess that thing had to be pretty sick of its claws were falling out?

However I am glad she found them so she can have a little something to remember the beast!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2015)

My cat's claws used to "shed" from time to time.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear the bad news with pets. They are part of your family and it's hard to loose one, or go through things with one.

Vets suck, everywhere! It took me stating that I was going to bring my cat to the pound in order to get help with her.

Bought a dog, and DD (my special needs kid) never warmed up and still doesn't like them. But she likes cats. So the dog was adopted by my sister. I picked up a wild kitten from a woman trying to find homes for an abandoned litter. Thought the cat was male, until she ended up big and pregnant. Well that cat doesn't even get done nursing one litter before getting pregnant again. Could not find a single vet who would spay her while she was wet from nursing and pregnant. Three litters later, I have had enough, and said I was putting her down. She tamed up pretty good, and sleeps in bed with my kids, but I just can't do the never ending kittens. Fighting getting the smell from all those kittens out of my living room.

Well one woman offered to help, and pregnant and/or nursing still she will be fixed at the end of this month.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 16, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news with pets. They are part of your family and it's hard to loose one, or go through things with one.
> 
> Vets suck, everywhere! It took me stating that I was going to bring my cat to the pound in order to get help with her.
> 
> ...



ummm.... you know that it takes two cats for a litter of kittens to be made, right?

We had our male kitten taken care of pretty quick at the first sign of "interest" in his sister and then just ensured that the female cat remained indoors until the following month when we had her taken care of too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Doing her best to try and hide under the table while being comfy on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

The "rescue" dog that we adopted at the end of September 2014, had to have 18 teeth removed yesterday. He was already missing 3. No, dogs don't come with dental plans.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy crap! We had our basset's teeth cleaned yesterday and they had to pull 4 teeth. I couldn't imagine having 18 pulled. How many teeth do dogs have anyway?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

I think adult dogs have around 42 teeth. I just hope his breath will smell less like rotten fish.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2015)

Although I've had dogs my entire life, I've never done regular maintenance to their teeth. I would think if you started brushing them when they were a puppy then it wouldn't be a difficult thing to do on a regular basis. Maybe with the next one.

My dog is 12 and his breath stinks and his teeth look like hell. We had his teeth cleaned once. they have to anesthetize him and scrape the scale off. It's pretty traumatic not too mention the cost.

18 teeth? wow. Was it the teeth or are his gums in tough shape? Is he getting gold replacements for some serious bling?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 2, 2015)

okay I googled that as a joke but there are some pretty real looking photos of pitbulls with gold teeth on the interwebz


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

Both his gums and the teeth were in bad shape. I'm sure his teeth never saw a toothbrush until we took him home. But, his jaw lines don't match up so some of his bottom teeth were rubbing the gum line of the top causing issues. He also had a few impacted teeth that need to be removed.

He never really chewed his food anyway. He tends to eat his hard food with a gulping action.

Maybe we'll buy him some grills. My daughter suggested vampire replacement teeth.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> okay I googled that as a joke but there are some pretty real looking photos of pitbulls with gold teeth on the interwebz


hahaha. I was going to post that same pic.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2015)

We've fed my dog Iams kibble food for his entire life. Lately he was eating very sluggishly and intermittently and lost a lot of weight. The vet suggested switching to canned or softer food. My wife bought some softer food and he's been eating it all immediately when we put it down. Maybe his teeth are bothering him? Interestingly whenever I give him Milk bones, he eats those immediately, too. I think he's just getting more weird as he gets older.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

It could be the teeth.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)

One experiment you can try is to take the dry food, mix with water, and let it soften up a while (the kibble will swell up and turn to mush, so keep that in mind from a quantity/fullness perspective.) If he eats a bit, then polishes it off, you can possibly isolate it as a dental/pain issue. If he continues to turn his nose up at it, likely not the case.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)

Stumbled across this pic of my girls on their last birthday. One of my favorites. Absolutely adore these two, though its funny, especially with Ursala (on the right), that I can already see signs of aging even though she's not at all old, especially by Greyhound standards, which can live to 14+ if they stay disease/cancer free.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2015)

My dog will be on the mushed up kibbles for a few weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2015)

It would appear that the stitches in my dogs mouth don't bother him too much. He kept biting stick when he was outside yesterday. He's not supposed to chew anything hard for 2 weeks until the stitches heal.

But his breath is 100X better and that's worth it's weight in teeth gold.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 3, 2015)

Good deal. We ran out of the soft food so my wife gave him some of the regular kibble on top f the soft stuff yesterday. Apparently he threw the kibble out of the way to get to the soft stuff. I told her to put a little water on it to soften it up. she did that and heated it a little and he started eating it, but there was some left when I got home later. I think he just sick of it and wants to eat something new. Any people food (crackers, cheese, etc.) I give him he eats immediately.

His breath stinks but only up close, it's not like he stinks up the room by breathing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2015)

If he still wants to eat softish stuff, the hard food might be bothering his teeth. Although, the soft food may have spoiled him and he's just being picky.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> Didn't see a thread dedicated to our furry friends. (No, that that kind of furry.)
> 
> Here's a pic of my greyhound (retired racer) Ursala that the GF snapped yesterday. Great dog, still having some separation anxiety issues that we're working on.
> 
> ...


Cute!

My pug is all that's keeping me sane with this exam coming up (not to mention work


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2015)

Dogs are good like that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 5, 2015)

Cat is fixed...no more kittens!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2015)

So much for a cats right to choose!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm dog sitting for one of my golf buddies this weekend. The dog in question is a 180 lb great dane. It's like having a pony living in my house. The cat is none too pleased with the new development. The 14 lb cat swatted the great dane across the snout when he got too close one time...now the dog is scared of the cat.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2015)

Cause cats are f'n worthless evil beings!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Cause cats are f'n worthless evil beings!


Don't let Krak hear you say that. LOL


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Both of my girls turned 5 today! :happybday:  :doganim:


----------



## goodal (Jul 30, 2015)

The wife found Jake, my 12 yr old boxer, behind the grille unresponsive yesterday. We thought it was heat stroke, but he didn't come around after an hour or so of care inside. Vet took an Xray and found a baseball size tumor on his heart. Not operable. He was 100% Tuesday and I'm taking him to the vet for the last time today. I'm usually a pretty hard guy, but I've cried like a baby several times in the last 24 hrs. I saw this cartoon a few years ago, maybe here I don't know. I cried then too thinking about this day.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2015)

That sucks, pets really are another member of your family


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2015)

That is terrible Goodall. I'm very sorry to hear this about your dog. It is never easy to deal with because as EG said, pets become a member of your family.


----------



## cement (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a beautiful sentiment. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Goodal.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Don't want to think how I'll be when that time comes for my dog.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, man's best friend indeed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Goodall, my wife has a knick knack at home that says "Dogs leave paw prints on your heart forever". It's so true.

My sympathies to you and your family.

https://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2015)

Sitting here trying not to cry after reading that. I too am a pretty hard faced guy, but I will blubber like a baby when it comes to the dogs (or anyone's dogs).

Very, very sorry to hear that, Goodal. Just keep in mind that he had a very good life, and won't have to suffer any longer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 30, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Supe is absolutely correct. You and your family gave that dog a great life.


----------



## goodal (Jul 30, 2015)

Hes gone. Died shortly after i gave him some pain meds this morning. We buried him by the garden with his food bowl. Lots of good memories.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Memories will always be there. Tough day for the Goodalls.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

Very sorry to hear Goodal


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2015)

So sorry to hear the news Goodal. Condolences to you and the fam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn onions. My condolences.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Goodal. I still remember vividly taking my dog to the vet for the last time almost 4 years ago. I think MA posted a link to that poem then as well, and I'm not going to read it again because I'd have to leave the office for a few to compose myself.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

Sad news. Sorry Goodal.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry Goodal....*sobs*


----------



## envirotex (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a bummer. So sorry.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry Goodal.

Personally I dread the day am forced to do something like this.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn onions.

Sorry Goodal.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 27, 2015)

After over 3 years, the cat is finally accepting of the dog (sort of).


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

Gonna take more than 3 years for us to accept you Ken.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Guess that's better than the eternity it will take for you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

My daughter found this stray kitten after school, a little ugly but we gave it a bath, but the kitten likes to bite.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 7, 2016)

Ummm, well, good luck with that.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 8, 2016)

why does your kitten have fingers?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2016)

RG:

How's the kitty getting along with the dog?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

Doing good, but when the dog gets close the cat just plays dead


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2016)

Happy birthday to Annie and Ursala!  My girls turn 6 today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Our dog Sadie vs. Car...............tie.  Was an interesting and nerve-wracking day but the short story is she survived. On a specific R&amp;R regiment for the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2016)

Glad the pup's ok.

I'm sure she can intercept some serious signals with that new satellite she's sporting.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2016)

Glad she's OK!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

glad she is ok and hope the wallet isn't too empty!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> glad she is ok and hope the wallet isn't too empty!


x2


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 25, 2016)

x3


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2016)

Glad Sadie is OK.  Hopefully, you won't have to pay for damages to the car, too...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2016)

Good to hear that the pups alright. The driver shoulda been paying attention, or were they driving a Tesla in self drive?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

someone help me (with facts, past experiences, etc) with some talking points, I am trying to  talk the wife and daughter out of getting this Alaskan Malamute!  The wifes Aunt in Houston ( wtf why would you own any dog with the name "Alaskan" in Houston) adopted this dog and they claim its "perfect" but they are moving to a condo and don't feel that's fair for the dog))  Probably true..They are offering to deliver and pay for a years food,  vet bills, etc??

Same old story, the 15 year old daughter promises to take care of it.

 Cute &amp; I would love to have one of these, but right now I already have a dog, actually I have a 10 year old border collie, one of the best on the planet. and this means double the boarding if we want to go somewhere 

The border collie will bark if she needs to go out to "potty" In all reality I think she would burst her bladder before she would have an "accident"  hard to start over again with that..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2016)

how does the current dog get along with others?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

she does okay with dogs she knows (like the neighbors dogs) but she doesn't care for the other dogs if she is on a walk.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2016)

@Dleg was thinking about getting one of those...


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

Malamute?

1) Huge

2) Huge food bills

3) Need a lot of exercise

4) Escape artists

5) Can be aggressive towards smaller animals

6) Hair f'ing EVERYWHERE


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a husky.  Are they the same?  There's always the chance your border will not like sharing the family attention and his house with a new dog.  I think you never really know until they live with each other for a bit.  The other dog is "adopted" from where?  it disposition could be unstable.  Huskies that I've encountered weren't of the best temperment.  Conversely, they could end up as the best of friends and get their exercise just playing with each other (if you can stand all the rough-housing indoors.

It is a good -looking dog.

Edit:  I realize that this post doesn't help you at all..  Good luck.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been told by a number of people that Malamutes are a lot more calm and trouble free than Huskies, and need less exercise (I've also heard the opposite on the exercise thing, though).  Most people up here that have them seem to keep them outside year-round.  Those ones have incredible thick coats like a Yak or something.  I've met a couple of people who keep them indoors and one called them "fur bombs", referring to their prolific hair shedding.

I'm getting a lot of pressure from my wife and daughter to get a dog, too...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I've been told by a number of people that Malamutes are a lot more calm and trouble free than Huskies, and need less exercise (I've also heard the opposite on the exercise thing, though).  Most people up here that have them seem to keep them outside year-round.  Those ones have incredible thick coats like a Yak or something.  I've met a couple of people who keep them indoors and one called them "fur bombs", referring to their prolific hair shedding.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of pressure from my wife and *daughter* to get a dog, too...


the daughter isn't home except on breaks from school...in this situation her vote doesn't count


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

No, she lives with us now. She transferred to UAF here in town.  But, still, I don't expect her to be around longer than another 3 years, so you're mostly right.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

^- you want this one?

I believe my wife's aunt has had this one since it was a pup.

I think the daughter envisions the 4 times we go snow shoeing where the dog would have fun, and maybe 1 or 2 times well do some light backcountry skiing that would be fun to take the dog along.  We did this one time last season and it was a ton of fun (just keeping up with one dog) But I have to say we snow shoed up hill and then rode down, I could have used some extra help being pulled up the mountain?

D- if we get this dog and its a "good dog" but too much for us you interested?

My wife thinks this will be a good excuse to keep the daughter running in the winter (to support her cross country off season running) - ugh yeah I also see tons of fat people (no offense) wearing fit bits!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

Ummmm.....  LOL. Don't count on me?  I'm still fighting off the whole dog thing, on the basis of "what do we do with it when we take a one month vacation to Saipan" as well as the photos of torn up doors and such from friends who post on facebook.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw a malamute riding in the back of a ford ranger the other day up in the mountains, the dog was standing up in the bed of the truck and his face was above the cab of the pickup. it was a sight!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

They can get f'n huge.  I've seen several that I would have swore were domesticated wolves, but the owners said they were not.  I think I read somewhere that they are genetically the closest to wolves of any breed?  But every single one I have ever met has been very gentle and cool with strangers (bad watch dogs, i hear)


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

My boss had one that passed away several years ago, but it was 130 lbs...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2016)

^ I can't imagine the pile of shit those does leave behind.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

I would pull the trigger on this if it wasn't for the extra boarding cost.  We don't travel much, but we do like to do weekend trips for skiing, and that's usually like a minimum of $100 bucks for just one dog. I hate to double that every time we want to go somewhere.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2016)

@Dleg you should buy one of Captain Josh's Alaskan Malamutes!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, those sounded a little pricey!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Whew I'm off the hook, their daughter who lives in LA has some friends that are taking him.... Shitty place for such a cool dog!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2016)

Really??? I was about to PM you and tell you to send him.

Not really.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

I was looking forward to doing some back country snow boarding with the dog though....

but probably best to just have one dog for now and save the Malamute for when we move to Craig in a few years..


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2016)

Just get yourself a domesticated mountain lion, if you move to Craig.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 30, 2016)

Craig is a dying town, due to the fact that Craig is a coal town, and the coal mines are dying. However, land should be pretty cheap up there in a few years. And Steamboat is pretty close (I love that area of Colorado, BTW). Wait till the kids are out of high school, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

that's what I am looking for is cheap land, I can get 8 months of CM work in the mountains and be a liftee in the winter months.. or some place cold with little people.. but yes in 4 years when I am kidless


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Craig is a dying town, due to the fact that Craig is a coal town, and the coal mines are dying. However, land should be pretty cheap up there in a few years. And Steamboat is pretty close (I love that area of Colorado, BTW).


Is that where Capt. Worley went? :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> that's what I am looking for is cheap land, I can get 8 months of CM work in the mountains and be a liftee in the winter months.. *or some place cold with little people.. *but yes in 4 years when I am kidless









:dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

LOL, guess I meant fewer people...


----------



## cement (Aug 31, 2016)

This might work: Copper Mtn Employee Housing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 31, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> that's what I am looking for is cheap land, I can get 8 months of CM work in the mountains and be a liftee in the winter months.. or some place cold with little people.. but yes in 4 years when I am kidless


They will be back!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2016)

cement said:


> This might work: Copper Mtn Employee Housing


2 many people!



Ship Wreck PE said:


> They will be back!!


I have already started to "Sweep the Leg" on that concept..


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone else's dogs going batshit crazy now that the cooler weather is moving in?  Mine both have a bug up their butt and are bouncing around the house and wanting to run in the yard constantly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mine sure has, she forgot how to go for a walk without losing her damn mind.


----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2016)

Be sure to keep your Halloween candy out of pets reach.  I don't know where/how she got it, but Annie must have gotten into what appeared to be a bag of skittles based on the visible remnants.  I woke up to the sound of retching and 4 puddles of puke in the bedroom this morning at about 4:30.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 3, 2016)

Was the puke a rainbow?

Our neighborhood does "Boo-ing". Week or two before Halloween, people will put together little baskets and leave them on doorsteps, ring the doorbell and run. When you get one, you've been Booed. You put the little "We've Been Booed" sign that comes in the basket on the front door (so you don't get Booed again) and now it's your turn to Boo someone else. When we got Booed, I was upstairs getting one of the boys out of the shower. Came downstairs to the dog outside on the front porch eating a bag of M&amp;M's.


----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope - all pea soup green.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2016)

That's when you leave the house and pretend you didn't see a thing.


----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2016)

No, because that's when TFMS will leave the house and pretend she didn't see a thing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2016)

And that's when you two have a standoff.

It's the simple things in life that make marriage fun.


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2016)

This is about pets right?!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2016)

I just got around to signing my dog up for obedience classes. My goal is for him to pass the AKC Canine Good Citizens test. This would allow him to sign his name with "CGC" at the end.

http://www.akc.org/dog-owners/training/canine-good-citizen/title/



> Dog owners who complete the CGC as a Title process may list the suffix "CGC" after the dog's name.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I just got around to signing my dog up for obedience classes. My goal is for him to pass the AKC Canine Good Citizens test. This would allow him to sign his name with "CGC" at the end.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/dog-owners/training/canine-good-citizen/title/


Then you will just have to order new business cards for your dog.  What a pain in the ass.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Then you will just have to order new business cards for your dog


That's what my wife said. No business cards though, but a new name tag would be ordered.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

Be sure to put your state on the tag.  Wouldn't want to have issues when traveling and be misconstrued as well behaved in a state for which he's not licensed.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

Never had a single lesson!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2016)

Damn firewall. I can't see the video. But considering it's from RG, it might not be office appropriate anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

There is some pussy getting grabbed in the video, but the boss said it was OK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Never had a single lesson!


Do they teach "playing nice with pussy" in dog school?

When I took the puppy they were only teaching sit, stay, come, etc.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, our Bassett mix gave us a scare on Saturday. In the morning I noticed a weird discharge from her neck and when I went to clean it I realized she had a large growth there. We hadn't noticed it before, so it popped up quickly. We took her to our vet and the fortunately squeezed her in between appointments. Turns out she had an abscess and needed to have it drained. We got her all ready for the surgery and left her at the office for the afternoon with the understanding that we would pick her up around 4 or 5. Well, 4:30 rolls around and I still hadn't heard from the vet, so I called and the doctor informed me that the surgery went fine, but my dogs heart was not functioning properly. They gave her medicine to reverse the anesthesia and that didn't help, so they tried some medication that was supposed to help regulate her heart beat. That wasn't working either. My wife and I drove to the vet and spoke with the doctor directly and she seemed really concerned and told us to take our dog to a 24 hour emergency clinic so that they could monitor her overnight and give her medicine via an iv if necessary. We drove her down to it and spent 3 hours waiting around while they had her in the back. When we finally get to talk with the vet there, he told us that her heart was sounding perfect to him and that he thinks she may have had a reaction to the anesthesia and that he didn't think it was necessary for them to keep her overnight. He finally released her around 8 pm and we got her home around 8:45 or so. Poor thing hadn't eaten or drunk anything all day, so she drank a whole bowl of water and ate like a pig. Now we just have to go back this week to get the drains removed from her neck. Picture of our baby girl below (warning, it shows her drains and stitches in her neck so look away if you're like my wife).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow Ble, hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Poor girl, hope she feels better soon!  That's what really worries me about my greys.  They are VERY sensitive to anesthesia, and it's very easy to go wrong, even with reputable vets.  The guy who fostered my first greyhound lost his first one during a routine dental cleaning under anesthesia.  No real obvious cause, just wouldn't come out of it.  I still get teary eyed thinking about it


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery, ble!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Here's hoping for a speedy recovery, ble!


x2!  Glad you caught things and they were able to help.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 28, 2017)

I had to have my cat, Turbo, put to sleep today.  He had been living with diabetes for several years (which is exceptionally difficult to control in cats).  What ultimately did him in was a urinary tract infection that threw his blood sugar off and he couldn't keep any food down.  Poor little guy.  He was a fighter.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 28, 2017)

Aw, sending you my thoughts, @wilheldp_PE. That is not pleasant, but Turbo is pain-free and at rest now.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 28, 2017)

it sucks whenever it's time to put a pet down.  Sorry to hear it wil.


----------



## goodal (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.  While we are on cats, we had a interesting experience involving our cat and the Roomba.  He's an outside cat, but we keep a litter box in the garage for when he gets locked in here.  So Mrs. Goodal saw a mouse in the laundry room the other night and thought it would be a great idea to lock the cat in to catch said mouse.  She put him and the litter box in the room and shut the door.  Well, Mercat (or kitty or whatever I feel like saying) couldn't hit the litter box with all his poo and left a small deposit on the tile.  I forgot to mention the Roomba is docked in the laundry room.  We got up put the cat out, went to town/work, but didn't do anything with the poo thinking that pleasant chore could wait until later.  The Roomba is scheduled to come on at 9am.  He did and promptly found the deposit.  Poo smearing ensued.  Just by chance my middle son threw some clothes in front of the door which kept the Roomba in the laundry room.  It was bad enough in one room, but if that hadn't happened there would have been poo crop circles over the entire first floor.  It was bad, but could have been much worse.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I had to have my cat, Turbo, put to sleep today.  He had been living with diabetes for several years (which is exceptionally difficult to control in cats).  What ultimately did him in was a urinary tract infection that threw his blood sugar off and he couldn't keep any food down.  Poor little guy.  He was a fighter.


Sorry to hear this wil.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry to hear this wil.


X2


----------



## Dleg (Mar 29, 2017)

X3.  

How old was Turbo?  Our cat turns 14 this month, I'm thinking that's getting up there.  When she doesn't show up according to her usual routine, I get worried now and go looking for her to make sure she's still OK.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear it wil.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2017)

Dleg said:


> X3.
> 
> How old was Turbo?  Our cat turns 14 this month, I'm thinking that's getting up there.  When she doesn't show up according to her usual routine, I get worried now and go looking for her to make sure she's still OK.


He was 15.  Born sometime in late 2001.  My roommate and I "adopted" him off the street when he walked up on the front porch at a house party we were attending during our senior year in college.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 29, 2017)

I lost my kitty (who was 5) two days after Christmas. It was unexpected and a total a shock; happened via heart attack, we believe. I miss him so much still! I check the SPCA on a weekly basis, looking for a kitty, even though I am not getting one for at least another month or two. But gosh, having a cat's presence is so nice.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 29, 2017)

Our cat found us.  My daughter wanted one, so I had that in the back of my head, and one day we were out running near the airport where we used to live, and this little kitten was following other joggers and meowing.  She was very forward, so when she came after us, I picked her up and took her home.  That was a good personality test, because ever since then she has been very social (with us - hates people from outside our family, though, especially kids).  I am also thinking that being a jungle cat made her especially resilient - probably the only survivor of her litter.  In 14 years, we have not had any health problems (knock on wood).


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2017)

Dleg said:


> also thinking that *being a jungle cat* made her especially resilient


Here kitty kitty?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

In today's version of unimportant news of the day:

Denver ranked best place for pets to live

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/denver-ranked-no-1-on-trulias-list-of-best-places-for-pets-to-live


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2017)

I assume Denver has very liberal catnip laws.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2017)

Supe said:


> I assume Denver has very liberal catnip laws.




:appl:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 30, 2017)

The family has been wanting to get another pet since we got here. Problem is that the rental market is so competitive that most landlords have a blanket "no pets" policy, and the ones that do allow pets are houses that are so torn to shit you would never want to live in (let alone raise a family).

We have a dog and a cat back home living with my parents from when we lived in Colorado, but the costs to ship them here is in excess of $5k and the process can take several months. Couldn't really bring them because of the rental issue anyways. We were told we could probably bring a cat, but only if it's an outside cat (no litter boxes at all and food left outside). 

As a consolation, we have since had a cat move into the crawlspace under the house. We leave food out for her and I've given her a flea/worm treatment. She's really friendly, but does get very skittish after dark. Only thing left is to take her in to see a vet to confirm she's healthy and to make sure we don't end up with kittens.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 30, 2017)

It's been a rough month for cats in my family.  My aunt and uncle in Texas had 2 cats.  One of them had been sick for years, and they were on the verge of "making the decision."  My parents were down there visiting them 2 weeks ago, and their OTHER cat goes outside, randomly has a heart attack, and dies on the spot.  My cat crashes, and I have to put him down on Tuesday.  My aunt and uncle's sick cat crashes and has to be put down today.  3 weeks, 3 cats.  This sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

I think the cats we had that were indoor / outdoor cats were always healthier- they get exercise, get to do their nocturnal thing, keep rodents away from the house.  when we moved and brought our cat here we left it inside due to not being familiar with the neighborhood AND the coyote droppings in the front yard.. but he gained a shit ton of weight and was just always miserable. he ended up dying of seizures. I know its not a popular concept for some but they are really meant to be outside animals.  We always gets spring mice in our garage and wish I had an old tom cat to eat those mother phuckers!


----------



## goodal (Mar 31, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The family has been wanting to get another pet since we got here. Problem is that the rental market is so competitive that most landlords have a blanket "no pets" policy, and the ones that do allow pets are houses that are so torn to shit you would never want to live in (let alone raise a family).
> 
> We have a dog and a cat back home living with my parents from when we lived in Colorado, but the costs to ship them here is in *excess of $5k* and the process can take several months. Couldn't really bring them because of the rental issue anyways. We were told we could probably bring a cat, but only if it's an outside cat (no litter boxes at all and food left outside).
> 
> As a consolation, we have since had a cat move into the crawlspace under the house. We leave food out for her and I've given her a flea/worm treatment. She's really friendly, but does get very skittish after dark. Only thing left is to take her in to see a vet to confirm she's healthy and to make sure we don't end up with kittens.


My brother raises old english bulldogs and has them flown all over the country for around $300.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 31, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The family has been wanting to get another pet since we got here. Problem is that the rental market is so competitive that most landlords have a blanket "no pets" policy, and the ones that do allow pets are houses that are so torn to shit you would never want to live in (let alone raise a family).
> 
> We have a dog and a cat back home living with my parents from when we lived in Colorado, but the costs to ship them here is in excess of $5k and the process can take several months. Couldn't really bring them because of the rental issue anyways. We were told we could probably bring a cat, but only if it's an outside cat (no litter boxes at all and food left outside).
> 
> As a consolation, we have since had a cat move into the crawlspace under the house. We leave food out for her and I've given her a flea/worm treatment. She's really friendly, but does get very skittish after dark. Only thing left is to take her in to see a vet to confirm she's healthy and to make sure we don't end up with kittens.


That looks exactly like our cat.  

Quit feeding my cat, asshole!  I don't want her to move to New Zealand!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2017)

goodal said:


> My brother raises old english bulldogs and has them flown all over the country for around $300.


It's the international aspect that jacks the prices up. New Zealand is one of the hardest countries to import an animal to because of their environmental regulations. They only allow cats &amp; dogs from a limited number of countries and they also allow rabbits and guinea pigs from Australia. Importing requires about 6 months of periodic vet checkups and shots beforehand, a stack of paperwork (through a pet exporting company, most international airlines won't touch an animal if you DIY), special locking pet carriers, an overnight stay in San Francisco or LA, certified agents to load/unload the animals (customs), and two weeks of boarding/quarantine upon arrival.

We could get the pets to SF/LA any way we wanted, but it would have only knocked off $800 from their quote.

My cat gets really stressed when traveling and will stop eating for 2 days just for a 30 min drive to/from the vet. I have no idea how well she'd handle 24+ hours of travel and 2 weeks of quarantine...


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ... and they also allow rabbits and guinea pigs from Australia.


Because that worked out so well for Australia?


----------



## goodal (Apr 3, 2017)

...forgot about the international aspect.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> In today's version of unimportant news of the day:
> 
> Denver ranked best place for pets to live
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/denver-ranked-no-1-on-trulias-list-of-best-places-for-pets-to-live


Does Denver still have Breed Specific Language and outlaws bully breeds?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2017)

are chihuahua's on the bully dog list...those little buggers are wicked.  puntable, but still mean and bullying.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> Does Denver still have Breed Specific Language and outlaws bully breeds?


even if there aren't breed specific language in the laws, rental properties and home insurance can make your life a pain


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> In today's version of unimportant news of the day:
> 
> Denver ranked best place for pets to live
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/denver-ranked-no-1-on-trulias-list-of-best-places-for-pets-to-live


Does Denver still have Breed Specific Language and outlaws bully breeds? 

I am glad I am with State Farm.

https://newsroom.statefarm.com/2015-09-29-all-dog-breeds-deserve-a-chance

I can't see how anywhere that discriminates against breeds would be called best place for pets to live.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

The intent of my link was to be sarcastic, like anyone really gives a shit where is a good place for a dog to live i.e. they are just _dogs_........


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> like anyone really gives a shit where is a good place for a dog to live i.e. they are just _dogs_........


And it's that attitude that causes so many dogs from the south to be "rescued" and adopted in the north.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

link?

dog should be happy to have home, should not be concerned with how many "dog parks" are close by......


----------



## Dleg (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd say Alaska must be the best place for a dog to live, because think about what a dog can aspire to.  It can't be president (well, maybe after 2016).  About the best thing a dog can do is win the world series of the dog world:  The Iditarod.  Can't do that in Denver or New York.  So Alaska is where dog dreams are alive.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

I  would argue that if you're a dog and someone is buying you food, providing you a warm bed, vet care, getting you exercise, etc, you have won the dog lotto!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, if you're a doggie welfare queen!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

unless they work on a farm aren't all pets welfare queens?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> link?
> 
> dog should be happy to have home, should not be concerned with how many "dog parks" are close by......


I was half joking with you. But we adopted our dog who was from Alabama. We were told that he was not cared for down south. This is the organization we adopted from: http://www.wcvb.com/article/neglected-ill-dogs-often-sold-with-tales-of-mistreatment/8227454#.VhujJvsIeKE.facebook


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

how much did you pay to "adopt" him?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> how much did you pay to "adopt" him?


About $200 to adopt. Then $1,600 to remove 18 rotten teeth. And about $200 more on deworming. We might not adopt a rescue for our next dog.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 5, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> The intent of my link was to be sarcastic, like anyone really gives a shit where is a good place for a dog to live i.e. they are just _dogs_........


My comment was not addressed to you or anyone in particular except for the person at Trulia who wrote the article without considering all the facts.  You can't rate someplace the No. 1 place for pets to live if certain dog breeds are prohibited from living there.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 5, 2017)

There is a town in Alabama that just made it a rule that you can't chain your dog up outside unless it's a run type system, boy people are made about that


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

I think every town in the USA  except Oakland and maybe Chiraq has some type of rule about pitbulls..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

My neighbor took a pic of these stray dogs yesterday that jumped her fence. Very athletic for strays, but they were very skiddish when we tried to catch them so they could live in our house and not have to roam the street looking for food :-(


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 5, 2017)

I read a great text exchange between a husband and wife about her adopting one of those...

http://www.scarymommy.com/kayla-eby-facebook-coyote-text-husband-prank/


----------



## Dleg (Apr 6, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I read a great text exchange between a husband and wife about her adopting one of those...
> 
> http://www.scarymommy.com/kayla-eby-facebook-coyote-text-husband-prank/


That's awesome!


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2017)

so our dog has started, best I can describe it, is that she is "leaking"  everywhere she sits she leaves a small amount of that wonderful dog urine behind. Not intentional I think she is getting old (10 years) 

Were going to see the vet after the weekend but anyone have this happen before?  hoping there is some medication that can help? just a urinary tract infection or something?


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so our dog has started, best I can describe it, is that she is "leaking"  everywhere she sits she leaves a small amount of that wonderful dog urine behind. Not intentional I think she is getting old (10 years)
> 
> Were going to see the vet after the weekend but anyone have this happen before?  hoping there is some medication that can help? just a urinary tract infection or something?


Has she been drinking more than normal?


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so our dog has started, best I can describe it, is that she is "leaking"  everywhere she sits she leaves a small amount of that wonderful dog urine behind. Not intentional I think she is getting old (10 years)
> 
> Were going to see the vet after the weekend but anyone have this happen before?  hoping there is some medication that can help? just a urinary tract infection or something?


Our dog "drips" uncontrollably when we come home.  If you allow her to stop moving for a single second when coming in, she'll pull a pseudo-squat and mini pee.  She gets so excited for anyone coming in the door that, if you're not quick enough to take her to the backyard immediately upon coming in, you'll be breaking out the paper towels and Formula 409.  She's two.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2017)

its not due to excitement, it just seems every time she lays downs somewhere she leaves a quarter sized spot of piss... even when she is outside on the back deck.. wife bought some dog diapers but Jesus Christ is that a PIA..


----------



## User1 (May 31, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> About $200 to adopt. Then $1,600 to remove 18 rotten teeth. And about $200 more on deworming. We might not adopt a rescue for our next dog.


don't let the dollars dissuade you. rescue is always the way to go. poor things don't have any say. thanks for caring!!


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2017)

Of course one of my two dogs gets a stomach bug right as Mrs. Supe and Junior head to Vermont for their annual family reunion/summer vacation.  Poor girl is lethargic with bloody diarrhea (bright red, which happens from intestinal inflammation in greyhounds).  She's refusing to look at me, since she knows I snuck medicine into her food yesterday and cut her quantity way down this morning (I normally fast, but needed to trick her into having some water.)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 26, 2017)

That sucks. Get the carpet cleaner ready.


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2017)

Been lucky so far.  The gas today is horrendous, but she's perked up a bit since last night and I can't hear her stomach going haywire anymore.  Still going very light on food, just to help keep her hydrated.  She's not had another HSD since yesterday.  Gets really boring watching and waiting for a dog to take a dump.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Supe said:


> Been lucky so far.  The gas today is horrendous,


Are you still referring to the dog??? :dunno:

J/k, hope she gets better soon.

Last night, I noticed our oldest cat (~14 yrs I think), just kind of sitting looking pretty ratty, frail, and thin. Her back end seems to sway back and forth like she can't control it any longer. And almost to the point of failure where she can't even support her own weight so ends up sort of dragging the behind. Scheduled an immediate vet appointment for today. This was LadyFox's first cat she got when she moved to MKE from college.


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you still referring to the dog???


Little from column A, little from column B.

Sorry to hear about the cat.  Hope there's something they can do to keep her upright and comfortable for a few more years.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2017)

no love for stray cats in key west!

sorry @Krakosky


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ugh, I guess we're to the stage in our lives where we have to make difficult decisions with regard to our family pets. Decided to put LadyFox's kitty down today (which was ironically her 16th b-day). I don't wish that exercise on anyone. Though I suppose we all have to keep things like this in the back of our minds that it's what we are signing up for by getting pets.

Blah...


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 29, 2017)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear it, @knight1fox3. That's no fun at all.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2017)

^ditto


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 29, 2017)

It's never fun having to make that decision, I'm sorry that you're having to go through it kf. We have two older dogs so I know that we've spent much more time with them than we have left, and it's difficult to think about what's going to happen in the future. We just try to enjoy our time with them now the best that we can. Best of luck kf!


----------



## lisfs (Jun 29, 2017)

@knightfox3:  Sorry to hear about your pet.  We too try to keep things like this in the back of our minds, but having pets is hard when you know there will be that DAY.  It's hard to think about it so we all try to enjoy the company with our pets for as long as we can.  We found 2 stray (or lost) cats in our yard all beat up, skinny, and afraid.  It took us awhile to get them to know us by leaving food/water and then walk away for them to come eat/drink.  After a few weeks of doing that, we got both of these cats to come to us and they do love us; not only for the food/water sometimes, but just for our love &amp; care for them.  We took them in for examinations &amp; shots and now these 2 guys are ours and they're living a happy life.  The more we spend time with them, the more difficult it is to think of the DAY.  I've always told myself that the day will come, but whatever we have or can do for these pets it'll always be remembered by us and by the pets too.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 29, 2017)

It's a hard decision to make.  My husband and I were facing this two weeks ago and had prepared ourselves for the vet appointment where we figured we would have to decide depending on the diagnosis.  As hard as it was to have our cat pass away in my arms, I'm thankful that the decision was taken off my shoulders.  The following weeks will be hard for everyone so hang in there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 29, 2017)

They become a family member, and it's never easy to lose one.

My condolences KF.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that kf and eg. I still miss my American Eskimo and it's been over 3 years.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2017)

Bummer.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2017)

$450 at the emergency vet on Sunday for one of my two greyhounds.  Pancreatitis, they think caused by a change in her kibble coupled with stress from Mrs. Supe &amp; Junior being gone, along with all the fireworks and shit.  Gave her an IV, big shot in the butt, an antibiotic/anti-inflammatory, and an anti-nausea/anti-diarrheal medicine.  Unfortunately the latter came too late, as she left a nice, dark, red velvet cake and mucus diarrhea pool all over our white and grey wool rug in the living room.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 5, 2017)

Haven't posted this here yet, but one of our dogs had a 17 pound spleenic mass removed in May.  It was malignant, but not metastatic and the mitotic index was zero, so we've started him on chemotherapy.  Two rounds of chemo complete with 4 more to go.  He seems to be doing pretty well.  He gets a bit sick for a few days from the chemo, but in general he has more energy and seems happier than he did before the surgery.

We always said we wouldn't be "those people" that put a dog through chemo, thinking that it causes the dog to suffer and doesn't do much to extend life.  But in this case it's a rare cancer and there was no real prognosis (e.g. he's going to die in 6 months) and in fact all the signs have been fairly good.  Plus the way they apply chemo for dogs doesn't make them super sick.  So we're optimistic the chemo may actually help in the long run.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2017)

Glad to hear its going well, MP!

Chemo is pretty common in Greyhounds.  While it doesn't seem to be effective as a standalone treatment to prevent recurrence, it has a high success rate when used to treat osteosarcoma when coupled with amputation of a limb (they are still amazingly quick on three legs).  Like yourself, I wouldn't want it in all cases, but would be willing to try it if it had a high success probability with limited impact on the dog's day to day well being.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 5, 2017)

The SO and I are going to get another kitty some time in the next few weeks/month. We're finally done with traveling until September.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2017)

my wife and daughter have our border collie at the vet / clinic at the moment and something tells me they are bringing home another damn cat!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2017)

Supe said:


> $450 at the emergency vet on Sunday for one of my two greyhounds.  Pancreatitis, they think caused by a change in her kibble coupled with stress from Mrs. Supe &amp; Junior being gone, along with all the fireworks and shit.  Gave her an IV, big shot in the butt, an antibiotic/anti-inflammatory, and an anti-nausea/anti-diarrheal medicine.  Unfortunately the latter came too late, as she left a nice, dark, red velvet cake and mucus diarrhea pool all over our white and grey wool rug in the living room.





mudpuppy said:


> Haven't posted this here yet, but one of our dogs had a 17 pound spleenic mass removed in May.  It was malignant, but not metastatic and the mitotic index was zero, so we've started him on chemotherapy.  Two rounds of chemo complete with 4 more to go.  He seems to be doing pretty well.  He gets a bit sick for a few days from the chemo, but in general he has more energy and seems happier than he did before the surgery.
> 
> We always said we wouldn't be "those people" that put a dog through chemo, thinking that it causes the dog to suffer and doesn't do much to extend life.  But in this case it's a rare cancer and there was no real prognosis (e.g. he's going to die in 6 months) and in fact all the signs have been fairly good.  Plus the way they apply chemo for dogs doesn't make them super sick.  So we're optimistic the chemo may actually help in the long run.


Sorry to read both of these with the pet troubles.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2017)

You know you're getting old when you're excited to see your dog drop a slightly firm HSD rather than pure liquid diarrhea.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2017)

Supe said:


> You know you're getting *really* old when you're excited to see your dog drop a slightly firm HSD rather than pure liquid diarrhea.


fixt


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> fixt


That's how I knew I had turned 18...


----------



## User1 (Jul 10, 2017)

my cat: bentley. 

caption: Draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 10, 2017)

Damn, @thejulie_PE, those eyes! He'd put Tyra to shame.


----------



## User1 (Jul 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Damn, @thejulie_PE, those eyes! He'd put Tyra to shame.


yeah, and he knows how to use them to convince you that he needs cold faucet water instead of water from his fountain. rude.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2017)

so, I'm pretty bummed out. my dog of 13 years is not doing well at all. he is approx 15 y.o. and we've had him as long as we've been married. he's very lethargic and slow, won't eat, walks around seeming lost and wont raise his head, always looking down. it really does suck watching this happen to them. this dog has been my buddy for many years. I hate this


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear, NJ


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> so, I'm pretty bummed out. my dog of 13 years is not doing well at all. he is approx 15 y.o. and we've had him as long as we've been married. he's very lethargic and slow, won't eat, walks around seeming lost and wont raise his head, always looking down. it really does suck watching this happen to them. this dog has been my buddy for many years. I hate this


Sorry to hear this. Having just recently been through something similar with our oldest cat, I can relate. Have you taken him to the vet yet to see what's up? Because I can say once we did that, and learned of the inevitable organ failure (hopefully this is not the case for your dog), we made the difficult decision to put the cat to rest. Knowing what we knew for our cat at the time, LadyFox made a good point that we were no longer waiting for her to get better, but actually waiting for her to get worse. And while it was such a difficult decision to make regardless, I take some comfort in the fact that kitty was put to rest with some level of dignity left.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sorry to hear this. Having just recently been through something similar with our oldest cat, I can relate. Have you taken him to the vet yet to see what's up? Because I can say once we did that, and learned of the inevitable organ failure (hopefully this is not the case for your dog), we made the difficult decision to put the cat to rest. Knowing what we knew for our cat at the time, LadyFox made a good point that we were no longer waiting for her to get better, but actually waiting for her to get worse. And while it was such a difficult decision to make regardless, I take some comfort in the fact that kitty was put to rest with some level of dignity left.


we have discussed it. we went through a similar turn of events about 4 yrs ago with our last dog. turned out he had a mass in his abdomin. I keep hoping that I wake  up one morning and to find that he past through the night in his sleep, but as the days go on, I feel less and less confident in that happening.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 13, 2017)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that, NJ Mike. That sounds awful. I hope you, your family, and your pup all get to a better place (wherever that is) soon.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2017)

As someone who did not make the decision but our pet died naturally at home a few weeks back, there was guilt and doubt associated with what else could have been done, just something you may want to consider.  It sucks big time either way.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2017)

It absolutely sux and sorry to hear about it NJ.  My brother and SIL just out their 14 yo samoyed down.  The dog was a mess.  At the end the dog couldn't even stand up on her own.  They did that dog no favors by letting her go that long.  Personally, I think it was pretty selfish of my SIL and my niece who held out on putting her down so long.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 31, 2017)

Get a Great Dane they said.  It'll be fun they said.

That's one of those tall pub height tables he's resting his chin on.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 31, 2017)

Now that we're moving out of the city and will be having much more land, the wife is really pushing for a dog.  I'm thinking of a labrador retriever.  Looking for a well-behaved, relatively low maintenance dog since it'll be the first in several years.


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2017)

My boss has a beautiful furball of a retreiver after going 0-2 on Pyrenees (both had aggressive behaviors, the second one so much so that the breeder took her back and put her down.)  Such an awesome, mild mannered dog.  Great with and very protective of the kids, and just a 24/7 smile/tail wagger.  They sent her off for obedience training for a couple of weeks, and she learned quite a few tricks.  Very intelligent dog, and a great choice for sure.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

labs are usually pretty tough during the puppy years, our neighbors back home had one and it chewed through the bannisters on their steps, chewed the ends of rocking chairs, etc...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 31, 2017)

That was my concern RG.  Labs are usually known for having a lot of energy during the puppy years but we will have lots of land for running, ball throwing.  I imagine it will be a bit of effort on my end to attend obedience classes etc. but that's ok.  Alternately, I don't want to have a brand new house and then have my steps chewed through...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

there are probably few dogs that are not a PIA as a puppy (our border collie as a pup chewed the sheetrock off one of our walls)

when ours was a pup and had a ton of energy I just bought one of those tennis ball throwing stick "things" and would wear her out with that before and after I went to work, it was a major PIA, but it helped keep her from escaping and tearing shit up. But after around a year she pretty much trained herself, they are crazy smart.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 31, 2017)

The new kitty has come home and is settling in well! He's a cutie. The only annoying thing (besides general kitten antics, which I can't blame him for) is that he seems to have chosen our big potted plant as his litter box over his actual litter box. Granted, that's not the worst place he could be going. But, it shall not be a lasting habit!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> The new kitty has come home and is settling in well! He's a cutie. The only annoying thing (besides general kitten antics, which I can't blame him for) is that he seems to have chosen our big potted plant as his litter box over his actual litter box. Granted, that's not the worst place he could be going. But, it shall not be a lasting habit!


Maybe try an electric training pad set to high?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 31, 2017)

We had to have our kitty of 15+ years put down last fall.  It was sad but she is not suffering anymore.  We have been pet free for the last year, and have recently decided to become kitten fosters for one of our local shelters.  It is going to be hard to give up those adorable balls of fur, but hopefully the reward of helping the kitties to be socialized so they find good homes is worth it.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 31, 2017)

Other people's pets:  I went to dinner at a friend's house the other night. Unfortunately they forgot to tell me not to park my car in their driveway.  When I got there, their German shepard/terrier mix comes running out to my car, on a super long tether, and jumps on on my passenger door and proceeds to scratch the shit out of my paint. I opened the door as fast as I  could so she could just put her muddy paws all over me, instead, but the damage was done.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 31, 2017)

@vhab49, good on ya for becoming a kitten foster family! There are so, so many kittens out there right now.

@Dleg, damn, that sucks! That would never occur to me as something that might happen were I not told in advance. Has their dog done that to other people's cars too?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 31, 2017)

Apparently. As soon as I got there, the hubby came out and called the dog off and apologized, saying he had been watching for me to arrive, but was busy cooking. Later when he said the same thing in front of his wife, she got a little pissed at him. I think the dog was not supposed to be on the giant tether at times they are expecting guests.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 31, 2017)

sounds like an expensive dinner.  I guess the dog was friendly just not trained to not jump all over people and cars.  Did they offer anything to cover the damage?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

a German Sheppard / terrier?  how is the math on that possible?  Someone wanted to take one of the coolest dogs and breed it with one of the most annoying breeds?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 31, 2017)

The strangest dog I think I have ever seen was a dog that looked like a mix between a German Shepherd and a Corgi. It had the head and body of the German Shepherd, but the legs of a corgi. It looked rather disproportional.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 31, 2017)

How about a basset hound? Low energy, low maintenance, smart as hell.  We had a Basset / Blue Heeler mix and was the best dog we ever had. He's living with my parents now...


----------



## Dleg (Jul 31, 2017)

This thing is the size of a German Shepherd, but has this crazy wiry salt and pepper hair.  I could be wrong about the terrier - my best recollection of what they told me the other breed was.  It's a rescue, so I think they got it a little late for the training to stick as well as it should.  Big dog, though, just about knocked me down when I got out - it's paws were nearly to my chest. (The owner was rushing out at that time to pull it away).  

Nothing offered - I don't think they saw the scratch marks and I didn't mention it. I honestly didn't see it until I went home - but I was pretty sure it had happened from the awful claw sounds on the door panel.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 1, 2017)

Fortunately our three dogs don't usually jump up on cars.  As soon as you open the door they will probably try and climb *in* your car, but they won't jump on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2017)

LadyFox and MiniFox were at her parents place this past Sat. And they came home with a new family member...

MiniFox named her Buster. LOL  MiniFox also came home with poison ivy. Thanks grandma &amp; grandpa! :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cats [emoji171]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> MiniFox also came home with poison ivy.


https://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu-extreme

Wash poison ivy spots twice a day. It really helps with the itching. It's the only thing that allows me to sleep at night without waking up itching.  You can thank me later.


----------



## User1 (Aug 8, 2017)

My parents are putting the cat we got my freshman year of hs to rest today.  I remember carrying him around in my cargo shorts pocket when he was so leetle.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @thejulie_PE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> https://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu-extreme
> 
> Wash poison ivy spots twice a day. It really helps with the itching. It's the only thing that allows me to sleep at night without waking up itching.  You can thank me later.


Yep! That stuff works wonders. I had purchased some when I encountered some poison ivy a while back. Good to have on hand!



matt267 PE said:


> Sorry to hear that @thejulie_PE


x2! So sad...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep! That stuff works wonders. I had purchased some when I encountered some poison ivy a while back. Good to have on hand!
> 
> x2! So sad...


https://www.zanfel.com/help

This stuff is expensive but, based on my experience (and moreso my son's experience) it's almost a miracle cure.

X3 @thejulie_PE


----------



## User1 (Aug 8, 2017)

thanks all. i got extra snuggle time with my local babies to attempt to offset the sad last night. he is almost 19 years old and up til a couple months ago ran around like a kitten and prowled the backyard. he's tired.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 8, 2017)

@thejulie_PE aw, I'm sorry to hear that. It sounds like he has had a nice long life, which is at least the silver lining. I hope he rests well in kitty heaven!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I hope he rests well in kitty heaven!


Kitties don't go to heaven. They are guardians of the underworld. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe that's their idea of heaven!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

@knight1fox3, any advice for keeping a kitty aware from horizontal blinds? Thinking of going with drapes, or trying this: https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-PDT00-13914-SSSCAT-Spray-Deterrent/product-reviews/B000RIA95G/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&amp;reviewerType=all_reviews

We don't really want to just keep the blinds raised, because the window is just above the headboard of our bed in our bedroom. Of course, our bed and the nightstand both provide excellent perching spots for him to get access to the windowsill. We're not really trying to redecorate and move the furniture around in the bedroom, either.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 12, 2017)

Switching to drapes may not help.  Our cats like to try to climb the curtain in our dining room (though not in the other rooms for some reason.)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Switching to drapes may not help.  Our cats like to try to climb the curtain in our dining room (though not in the other rooms for some reason.)


Drapes would at least not make the same sound as the cheap metal blinds do... And would prevent us from potentially losing some of our security deposit whenever it is we move out of this place.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

He has recently started to like going through the blinds and chewing on the ends of them...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2017)

get rid of the kitty.  problem solved.

Water guns work wonders and it's fun to shoot at them.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> get rid of the kitty.  problem solved.
> 
> Water guns work wonders and it's fun to shoot at them.


He's turned the squirt bottle into a game. He really doesn't mind getting squirted, no matter how much we shoot at him. He'll go and do the same thing again, and then will go clean himself to his preference later, when it's convenient for him, even if he's soaked in the mean time.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> He's turned the squirt bottle into a game. He really doesn't mind getting squirted, no matter how much we shoot at him. He'll go and do the same thing again, and then will go clean himself to his preference later, when it's convenient for him, even if he's soaked in the mean time.


taze him, bro


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> @knight1fox3, any advice for keeping a kitty aware from horizontal blinds? Thinking of going with drapes, or trying this: https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-PDT00-13914-SSSCAT-Spray-Deterrent/product-reviews/B000RIA95G/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&amp;reviewerType=all_reviews
> 
> We don't really want to just keep the blinds raised, because the window is just above the headboard of our bed in our bedroom. Of course, our bed and the nightstand both provide excellent perching spots for him to get access to the windowsill. We're not really trying to redecorate and move the furniture around in the bedroom, either.


That's a tough one. And based on your 2nd paragraph, reconfiguration is out of the question. The spray deterrent might work. Apple bitters is another method we used when our cats "adapted" to water spray.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's a tough one. And based on your 2nd paragraph, reconfiguration is out of the question. The spray deterrent might work. Apple bitters is another method we used when our cats "adapted" to water spray.


Apple bitters... You put them into the water in the spray bottle?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Apple bitters... You put them into the water in the spray bottle?


Yes. But typically it already comes in a spray-type bottle. But often it's a larger bottle, so we'll re-distribute into smaller (think glasses cleaner) spray bottles. That way we can strategically place them throughout the house.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes. But typically it already comes in a spray-type bottle. But often it's a larger bottle, so we'll re-distribute into smaller (think glasses cleaner) spray bottles. That way we can strategically place them throughout the house.


We already have two bottles right by our bed, one for me and one for my fiancé. During the daytime, one of the bed ones moves to the bathroom (he likes to dig up and play with the catchall thing in the sink).


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2017)

I think Apple bitters are to put on an object to deter chewing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Can you just raise the blinds a tiny bit so catcan crawl under instead of through? And so the full stronger band of blinds is at the crawl through height? Maybe put a piece of foam core against the window to that height if you want to block peepers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2017)

My big cat liked crawling through them so I ended up just raising so he can get behind without going thru

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> We already have two bottles right by our bed, one for me and one for my fiancé. During the daytime, one of the bed ones moves to the bathroom (he likes to dig up and play with the catchall thing in the sink).


Wow, you both are far more tolerant with what rooms you allow pets in than I am. When I go into the bathroom to get ready in the morning, the door gets shut! After breakfast, when I go into the bedroom to get dressed, the door gets shut!  LOL



tj_PE said:


> I think Apple bitters are to put on an object to deter chewing.


The very first iteration of it was. But a diluted version can also be used for those pets (*cough* leggo's cat *cough*) which are more aggressive and have difficult learning rules of the house.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, you both are far more tolerant with what rooms you allow pets in than I am. When I go into the bathroom to get ready in the morning, the door gets shut! After breakfast, when I go into the bedroom to get dressed, the door gets shut!  LOL


Haha! Well, we technically only have four rooms in our one bedroom apartment (kitchen/dining room, living room, bedroom, and bathroom), and this cat likes to be wherever we are when we are there. Or, wherever the person doing whatever is more interesting is.

Part of the problem is that the bathroom is off of the bedroom, and has a sliding door that has a faulty lock, and he has figured out how to open it with his paws if it's closed. It's also where his litter box is, and we don't really want to prevent him from accessing that! He's just a very attention-needy cat. Our old cat was this way too, but he wanted all the petting and belly rubbing any human could possibly be able to give him. This guy wants all the action, and isn't picky about the positive vs. negative attention.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Well it just seems to me based on what you all have shared that there's just too much leniency at this stage. Leniency that might have been carried over from the old cat. But when training a new kitten/cat, there simply has to be certain boundaries. Or things will just escalate and get out of your control. Leniency and discipline do not go hand-in-hand based on my pet training experiences. YMMV


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMMV


My mileage may vary?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

And you might be right about the leniency, kf. We must change our ways.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2017)

@leggo PE i suggest the solutions i suggested above, as previously suggested.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, we have more or less been getting along better with the kitty in the past few weeks.

Case in point: We were gone four nights (with a friend stopping by each day to feed and play with him) over New Year's. We got back last night at a reasonable hour, around 7 pm, and as I'm bringing stuff into the apartment, I hear my fiancé start laughing really hard, saying I need to come to the bathroom. I go look at the bathroom, and it looks like a freaking MURDER scene. Pluto had gotten into the cabinet under the sink (which he'd never done before), shredded toilet paper, dragged/knocked everything out of it and spread it in a pile on the floor. Combine that with litter and stuff from the counter, and it looked straight up hilarious. I really wish we'd gotten a picture before we cleaned it up. Alas, we didn't.

Granted, much of this good reaction was due to the time we discovered it... Had we found it a few hours later, we probably wouldn't have been quite so thrilled. But as it was, it was quite comical!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I hear my fiancé start laughing really hard, saying I need to come to the bathroom. I go look at the bathroom, and it looks like a freaking MURDER scene. Pluto had gotten into the cabinet under the sink (which he'd never done before), shredded toilet paper, dragged/knocked everything out of it and spread it in a pile on the floor. Combine that with litter and stuff from the counter, and it looked straight up hilarious.


You have a much different form of humor than I would have for this particular incident.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> You have a much different form of humor than I would have for this particular incident.


Well, if I'd been tired and cranky, it would have been a different story, but this was just pretty darned comical.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2018)

Not sure if the video will work, but we lost our Rex.  VT used to talk to him on the phone and call him sexy Rexy.  I'm not going to lie.  It was seriously one of the hardest decisions I've ever made in my life, but what do you tell your dog when he can't understand what is happening to him? Ana isn't doing so well, and we applied to adopt at the humane society but it's so hard to not feeling like I'm replacing him.  I'm just so worried that after 10 years she needs that sort of companionship.  This is twice now in a matter of a year I've had a pet die in my arms.  I feel horrid.

View attachment New video_Medium.mp4


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2018)

engineergurl said:


> Not sure if the video will work, but we lost our Rex.  VT used to talk to him on the phone and call him sexy Rexy.  I'm not going to lie.  It was seriously one of the hardest decisions I've ever made in my life, but what do you tell your dog when he can't understand what is happening to him? Ana isn't doing so well, and we applied to adopt at the humane society but it's so hard to not feeling like I'm replacing him.  I'm just so worried that after 10 years she needs that sort of companionship.  This is twice now in a matter of a year I've had a pet die in my arms.  I feel horrid.
> 
> View attachment 10909


So sorry to hear of this and for you loss EG. Our furry friends are never with us long enough. But hopefully you can take comfort in knowing that you certainly gave him a good life.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2018)

I wish there was something I could say that would help you with your loss. I can only hope that you and Ana can find solace in the love and time you shared with Rex and extend the same to whomever you decide to add to your family.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2018)

were they both German Shepards? ( I cant get the vid to play on the work PC) but my BIL had two German Shepards, when one died the other one went really crazy until they ended up taking a dog from a family member who was moving out of the country - but they said it did wonders . Must be something for that breed? I am  not old enough to remember but my parents had a German Shepard when dad was in the navy and it was so protective of us when dad was out at sea he would barely let dad inside the house when he came back (or so I was told).

Very sorry for the loss. our dog seems to age exponentially every day and its sad watching her not be able to walk more than about a mile or so anymore, where she used to run an easy 7 miles at a time..


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry EG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2018)

Damn, EG. So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 12, 2018)

EG:  I'm so sorry to hear this.  My most sincere condolences.  I share your pain as I miss my pals every day.

Don't think of getting a new dog as a "replacement" as every one of them are irreplaceable.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 12, 2018)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that, EG. Losing a pet just plain sucks. Sending you and the family my love!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks guys.  It has definitly made the house a much more empty place.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2018)

engineergurl said:


> Not sure if the video will work, but we lost our Rex.  VT used to talk to him on the phone and call him sexy Rexy.  I'm not going to lie.  It was seriously one of the hardest decisions I've ever made in my life, but what do you tell your dog when he can't understand what is happening to him? Ana isn't doing so well, and we applied to adopt at the humane society but it's so hard to not feeling like I'm replacing him.  I'm just so worried that after 10 years she needs that sort of companionship.  This is twice now in a matter of a year I've had a pet die in my arms.  I feel horrid.
> 
> View attachment 10909


I still feel like there's never a "wrong time" to bring in a new pet after one's passing.  I think we underestimate just how lonely certain animals can feel.  When we first got Ursala, she had never been alone in her life - from birth, to the track kennel, to the fosters.  Then suddenly, she was all alone in the house.  She would cry and whine at night, and would break out of her metal crate and chew up the blinds from the separation anxiety, even though she'd act totally fine if you were in the room with her.  When we adopted her sister, all of that went away instantly.  If your other pet seems out of sorts when you're there, just imagine how they may be feeling when you're not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

Lady Squaretaper and I got this little black kitty after our first black kitty succumbed to cancer. We weren't even really looking, but one day at the local Petsmart he was there, locked eyes with us and, long story short, weaseled his way into his new sweet digs. Here he is having a "moon landing with Squaretaper Doggo.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Lady Squaretaper and I got this little black kitty after our first black kitty succumbed to cancer. We weren't even really looking, but one day at the local Petsmart he was there, locked eyes with us and, long story short, weaseled his way into his new sweet digs. Here he is having a "moon landing with Squaretaper Doggo.
> 
> View attachment 11025


How long before the cat kicks the dog off the dog bed?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 5, 2018)

You mean the cat bed, right? As soon as the new kitty came into the house, everything now belongs to it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

its funny how you can introduce a kitten to an older dog and they usually become life long friends, but if you try and do that with an older cat = FAIL..

We crate our dog at night and the cat will try and get in there with her..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> How long before the cat kicks the dog off the dog bed?


I think this armistice lasted about 30 minutes. They're my study buddies for this dang test.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> its funny how you can introduce a kitten to an older dog and they usually become life long friends, but if you try and do that with an older cat = FAIL..
> 
> We crate our dog at night and the cat will try and get in there with her..


We don't deserve dogs. Or cats. People are terrible.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

I also crate my kids


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I also crate my kids


This. This is parenting done right.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> They're my study buddies for this dang test.


My American Eskimo was at my feet almost the whole time while I was studying for the FE. He died of cancer before I studied for the PE. I missed him being there a lot. Still do actually.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 5, 2018)

Poor Sampson has no eye-mouth coordination at all....

https://www.facebook.com/lisa.johnson.319247/videos/1816734888401054/


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2018)

Feel so bad for my poor coworker's daughter.  They've lost two dogs in two weeks.  The first one ran away while they were away on vacation and never came back (spooked by neighbors fireworks on the 4th and jumped a 6 foot fence after leaving through the doggie door).  The other is 14 and was in liver failure, and just refused to get up or move at all today.  Mobile vet was coming at 3 to put him down at 14 years old.  Poor kids (2 and 10) kept holding out hope that #1 would come back, and will be coming home from school/pre-K only to see crying parents/grandparents with #2 gone


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 18, 2018)

Supe said:


> Feel so bad for my poor coworker's daughter.  They've lost two dogs in two weeks.  The first one ran away while they were away on vacation and never came back (spooked by neighbors fireworks on the 4th and jumped a 6 foot fence after leaving through the doggie door).  The other is 14 and was in liver failure, and just refused to get up or move at all today.  Mobile vet was coming at 3 to put him down at 14 years old.  Poor kids (2 and 10) kept holding out hope that #1 would come back, and will be coming home from school/pre-K only to see crying parents/grandparents with #2 gone


Oh my gosh.  I can't imagine what they're going through, heartbreaking on both accounts.  What kind of dog was it to clear a 6 ft fence?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 18, 2018)

My little dachshund woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.  Woke me up twice early morning to use the bathroom.  My husband flew home today, grabbed some coffee, and was about to relax when my dog knocked the coffee over.  The coffee spilled all over my husband's new books


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Oh my gosh.  I can't imagine what they're going through, heartbreaking on both accounts.  What kind of dog was it to clear a 6 ft fence?


A small pit mix.  Just freaked out enough that it developed superhuman jumping abilities I guess.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 18, 2018)

Supe said:


> A small pit mix.  Just freaked out enough that it developed superhuman jumping abilities I guess.


Poor little guy


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2018)

Feel terrible for the one that's just been put down too.  Such a sweet dog.  Once he trusted you, he would lay across your feet so you couldn't move and had to rub his belly.  As his liver failed, he just flat refused to eat, and lost somewhere in the neighborhood of 50 pounds.  He wouldn't even eat people food, but would still wag when the family came home or was around.  This morning he just refused to budge an inch, and it was time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2018)

Supe said:


> A small pit mix.  Just freaked out enough that it developed superhuman jumping abilities I guess.


4th of July is the #1 day for pet runaways. People really do underestimate how much their fireworks stress out their pets.  I hope their dog is found and returned safely.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 18, 2018)

14 is a pretty good life but you hate to see them go.  I guess those little kids have never known life without him.  Very sad.  I hope they find the younger dog (or he returns).


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2018)

My dogs both are terrified of fireworks, though one less so than the other.  Ursala seems to be OK at just sleeping and blowing them off, but poor Annie will practically lay on you and bury her face, and trembles for hours on end.  Thankfully they have less than zero interest in going outside - they'd much rather hide under the desk or in the closet.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 19, 2018)

I almost lost my german shepard mix when he was about 2 years old due to taking him to a 4th of July celebration. Thank goodness I had a good grip on his leash, because he almost pulled me out of my chair when the fireworks started. He was terrified of storms and fireworks from that day forward. The good thing with him is that he would get in the bathtub anytime he heard a storm or fireworks and that would keep him calm. My beagle is also terrified of storms and fireworks, but he's pretty much deaf now so he can't hear them anymore.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 3, 2018)

@knight1fox3, do I remember correctly that you have some sort of self-refilling food and water bowls for your kitty? If so, what one do you have? I am interested in getting one of each for our kitty, but all the research I've done has still lead me to mixed reviews.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> @knight1fox3, do I remember correctly that you have some sort of self-refilling food and water bowls for your kitty? If so, what one do you have? I am interested in getting one of each for our kitty, but all the research I've done has still lead me to mixed reviews.


Indeed. Pretty much have stayed with the same manufacturer (Le Bistro), but as they put out "upgrades", the design seems to trend more toward flawed than fixed. This is the model that I really liked save for the color. It's been working solid the past 7 or 8 years. When we got the new kitty, we went to look for the latest model and this one has problems. The hopper is much smaller, the lid is a royal pain to secure and pops off if tipped over (huge mess), and I wish the removable dish were actually fixed. Because kitty will paw at it until misc. food pieces come out. This dislodges the removable dish and eventually the food starts piling up behind/beneath it (if that makes sense). So if you can still get the previous version, I'd go with that. You'll want to stock some "D" size batteries too (each takes 3). As for water, you can get those at the local pet store. They look like a larger version of a human water dispenser (LOL). The reason we don't use that is the cats would try to play with it by pawing water out so it would make the "glug glug" sound. Came home to a few messes that way so we just use a standard bowl for that and fill as needed. YMMV :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

we just leave the toilet seats open


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> we just leave the toilet seats open


exactly. 

I had started worrying about our cat the last few days because her water bowl hadn't been touched. Then I saw her draped over the rim of the bown in our kid's bathroom, wiping all my son't overspray off onto her white armpit fur.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 3, 2018)

Our household is well trained to close the toilet seat before flushing, and just in general. Our kitty has never been spotted drinking from it, as such.

Thanks for the rec, kf!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2018)

Nothing wrong with toilet water. It meets all EPA Safe Drinking Water Standards.

When it enters the bowl.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 5, 2018)

Only issue with the toilet option is that it is not a self-refilling option.  Our dogs actually drank the main bathroom dry when we went on a longer vacation.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> @knight1fox3, do I remember correctly that you have some sort of self-refilling food and water bowls for your kitty? If so, what one do you have? I am interested in getting one of each for our kitty, but all the research I've done has still lead me to mixed reviews.




We've got one of these too, but I'll have to remember to check what brand/model it is.  Only issue we've had with it is if you overfill it, the food can get clogged and nothing is dispensed.  But that's only happened once or twice.  It holds enough to feed the two cats for about 5 days.  If for some reason it clogged while we were gone, they would survive long enough until someone checked on it.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 6, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Nothing wrong with toilet water. It meets all EPA Safe Drinking Water Standards.
> 
> When it enters the bowl.


It's not about whether it's good or bad for the kitty in our house. It's more about not spreading germs when the toilet gets flushed.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

More fake news...

#toiletseatcanbeliftedtoo


----------



## Dleg (Aug 6, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> It's not about whether it's good or bad for the kitty in our house. It's more about not spreading germs when the toilet gets flushed.


There is an argument to be had there, for sure, especially if someone in your house is an active carrier of cholera (like a 0.00000001 percent chance). Otherwise keep in mind we ARE talking about creatures that lick their own buttholes.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

I am not that flexible


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2018)

WTF?!?! Why do our stupid fish keep dying?

Couple weekends ago we went up to the fair/community picnic.  The three boys each "won" a goldfish, i.e. stupid b!tch running the game decided to give them each a fish cause they each spend about 5 bucks.  Next day I found an aquarium on CL that had all the stuff with it.  Needless to say, the little disposable fair fish lasted about as long as they usually do so we went to Petsmart and got four replacements.  Two of those already died and the third looks like it's on its way.  They replaced the two dead ones, but now one of those was dead this morning.  Had them test the water and the girl said it was good, but I doubt someone working a min. wage job at Petsmart has an Environmental Science degree.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

assume you have a filter and put in the chlorine remover stuff?

usually goldfish are hardy - can you put them someplace else for a few days and let the tank "run" for a few days before adding them back in?

Also I was always told plants help out.

But maybe the fish tank was used for something in its previous life that is making the water bad?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2018)

Guy had fish in it before.  Put water conditioner in and under gravel filter was running for about a day before any fish went in.  The "goldfish" or whatever crap fish they give out at fairs never made it long enough to try the aquarium.  They were replaced with 3 tropical fish of some kind and 1 algae eater from Petsmart.  Algae eater #2 is the one that just went tits up this morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Sad times at the MS farm.  Our latest canine addition killed one of our chickens.  Likely not in a predatory fashion, but likely just being playful and dumb.  He's a lab mix and a pain in the ass.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2018)

well you can get another chicken for like a dollar I think?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 9, 2018)

Wife and I are starting the low carb thing so I actually had thought about doing a small chicken coop in the backyard for the supply of fresh eggs, but having 3 giant buffoons in the house is a big concern.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> well you can get another chicken for like a dollar I think?


Wife talked to a few people in a Tractor Supply store this last weekend in a more rural part of this area.  One man she talked to gave away 12 chickens a few days before... silkies... one kind she wants.  And who WOULDN'T want this?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 9, 2018)

I want one!

Maybe once I get outside space.


----------



## User1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Wife talked to a few people in a Tractor Supply store this last weekend in a more rural part of this area.  One man she talked to gave away 12 chickens a few days before... silkies... one kind she wants.  And who WOUL﻿﻿DN'T want this?


waaaaaaaanttttttttttt


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2018)

Do those taste the same?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 10, 2018)

It may taste cuter.  What if it tasted like every day chicken, but had the texture of cotton candy (sans stickiness)?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2018)

I think those are also called bantam chickens? my grand parents used to have those but mostly just used for eggs - don't recall eating them to be honest..


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 10, 2018)

There are lots of different types of bantams, but silkie's aren't the greatest egg layers.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2018)

I adopted 2 kittens today.  They are so busy exploring, I can't get a picture of them at the moment.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2018)

The chicken killer is on petfinder.


----------



## User1 (Aug 16, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I adopted 2 kittens today.  They are so busy exploring, I can't get a picture of them at the moment.


they thank you for rescuing them! i speak telepathic cat. ♥


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 16, 2018)

They are brothers and the foster society preferred they be adopted together.  I wanted 2 anyway, so it worked perfectly.  I think I'm naming them Felix (more black) and Fritz (less black).


----------



## User1 (Aug 16, 2018)

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the names, too!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 16, 2018)

Ahhh kittens! Sibling kittens! Black and white kittens! So cute! Welcome to the life of hopefully well behaved cats.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 17, 2018)

Just don't come crying to us after they're grown up and they suck your soul out while you sleep&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Just don't come crying to us after they're grown up and they suck your soul out while you sleep&gt;


They're already trying.  Didn't get a whole lot of sleep last night.  They wanted to be petted at 3:30 am, and played on and around me in bed from 5 til 6.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 20, 2018)

Ignore them trying to do that! My kitty now sleeps diligently at our feet. He still does like to get up around 6 am, but that's not the worst.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 20, 2018)

Is this real?

https://i.imgur.com/uiBspbu.mp4


----------



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't know, but that guy's an abusive piece of shit if it is, and probably shouldn't be allowed around women and children.


----------



## User1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I don't know, but that guy's an abusive piece of shit if it is, and probably shouldn't be allowed around women and children.


Or animals obviously


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

Not as abusive as whoever did this though...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I adopted 2 kittens today.  They are so busy exploring, I can't get a picture of them at the moment.


Will you be taking high-speed photography of them as well? :lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Will you be taking high-speed photography of them as well? :lmao:


Perhaps.  It would be neat to see them drinking in high-speed.  Cat tongues are a really odd appendage.

Plus, there is a new firmware update for my camera that is supposed to vastly improve color rendition (one of my main complaints about the footage from this camera...washed out colors).  I'm itching to try the new firmware, so I may haul it out this weekend and shoot the cats.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2018)

Shooting the cats in ultra slow mo would be interesting, but extremely cruel.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like we may be adding to our menagerie.  We were at the pet store the other day and we were looking at the parakeets.  The big downside was how much it cost to get a decent sized cage, especially since they're all those wire cages that don't look particularly nice.  Sure yo can get one of those little starter cages but they're barely big enough for one bird and, after you do some checking, they're small enough that the parakeet would actually have to be out of the cage a lot of the day.  I put my Engineering cap on and came up with an alternative...converting a china cabinet/hutch/armoire.  Found one on right down the street on FB that looked just right.  Had glass sides which I took out and replaced with 1/2" metal mesh and replaced the pressboard back with 1/4" plywood so it can support perches/toys/feeders if we want.  I think it came out pretty well.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 23, 2018)

My family used to have parakeets when I was a kid (usually two at a time, though sometimes only one). They were neat to have!


----------



## Violator (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks nice but what about all the mess the birds make on the bottom?

But I really like the concept - we used to have cockatiels, a lot of fun but also just a lot of mess.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm going to have a cocktail tonight.  It is a lot of fun and will only get messy if I have a few too many.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 23, 2018)

Violator said:


> Looks nice but what about all the mess the birds make on the bottom?
> 
> But I really like the concept - we used to have cockatiels, a lot of fun but also just a lot of mess.


Just line the bottom with newspaper or something of the like, dispose of as necessary.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll probably line it with contact paper to help protect the wood a bit and then most people just use newspaper.  If it gets too bad I still have plenty of the wire mesh, I can build a wood-framed platform with a mesh top and then find or make a couple trays that would go underneath and could be pulled out for cleaning.

Based on size alone, it's probably capable of holding 5 or 6, but I'd imagine we'll start with a couple for now.  Did see last night that parakeets are on sale at Pet Valu for $14.99 through the 25th.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 23, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Looks like we may be adding to our menagerie.  We were at the pet store the other day and we were looking at the parakeets.  The big downside was how much it cost to get a decent sized cage, especially since they're all those wire cages that don't look particularly nice.  Sure yo can get one of those little starter cages but they're barely big enough for one bird and, after you do some checking, they're small enough that the parakeet would actually have to be out of the cage a lot of the day.  I put my Engineering cap on and came up with an alternative...converting a china cabinet/hutch/armoire.  Found one on right down the street on FB that looked just right.  Had glass sides which I took out and replaced with 1/2" metal mesh and replaced the pressboard back with 1/4" plywood so it can support perches/toys/feeders if we want.  I think it came out pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 11872


nice cabinet.  why are you going to ruin by putting  birds in it?


----------



## P-E (Aug 24, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> nice cabinet.  why are you going to ruin by putting  birds in it?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 24, 2018)

It wasn't _that_ nice before I started working on it.  It had glass shelves in some tacky wood supports in the back which was a giant mirror.  Sorry if some people like mirrors, I always thought that look was awful.

Assuming they don't gnaw the inside to pieces, it could always go back to being a china cabinet pretty easily.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 24, 2018)

The kittens had their vaccine boosters today, and they are now very sleepy.  I'm hoping I'll get my first decent night's sleep since I adopted them tonight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 25, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Will you be taking high-speed photography of them as well? :lmao:


Ask, and ye shall receive...



My favorite clip...


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 5, 2018)

FYI, when getting parakeets, don't let your wife get them.  She was already out and the local pet store had them on sale.  I figured we would start with a couple...*she came home with four.*

So far it's been fine, they seem to like their cage and there's plenty of room for all of them, just funny going from 0-to-4.


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2018)

Honey, lets have a baby.  Better yet, lets have quadruplets.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 5, 2018)

Pictures, please! Parakeets are cute!


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 7, 2018)

So far, so good.  They seem to like the cage and they're getting better outside the cage (they're not tame at all when you bring them home).


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

My uncle had a parakeet that would sit on his shoulder and drink beer from a glass he was holding.  The bird developed such a big beer belly that it couldn't fly if it wanted to.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 7, 2018)

^That's awesome. Would it get drunk?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Aw, cool! As a kid, my brother and I had similar ones to the green and blue ones. Also, one grey one at one time, too.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2018)

did you get all the same sex?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Any bird babies in the future?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> did you get all the same sex?


That's kind of a personal question, don't you think?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> did you get all the same sex?


No, there was some birdie style thrown in there with the usual missionary.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2018)

we have an aging border collie, she is getting a little over neurotic every day - I think age makes the working breeds a little more crazy - if you go outside with her she either paces around frantically waiting for the "Frisbee throwing" to begin, or for me to turn on one of her two nemesis, (Lawn Mower or Garden Hose) She cant just "hang out"

So I learned they sell "doggie weed" snacks at the weed store, supposed to help with everything from symptoms listed above to joint pain? 

Anyone ever try it? (for their pet)?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Dleg said:


> ^That's awesome. Would it get drunk?


honestly it was hard to tell.  My uncle used to get pretty drunk though.  Then, when we got older we'd get drunk with him.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, chicken killer is on his way back to the adoption agency.  Hopefully he'll get picked up at their next adoption day.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> we have an aging border collie, she is getting a little over neurotic every day - I think age makes the working breeds a little more crazy - if you go outside with her she either paces around frantically waiting for the "Frisbee throwing" to begin, or for me to turn on one of her two nemesis, (Lawn Mower or Garden Hose) She cant just "hang out"
> 
> So I learned they sell "doggie weed" snacks at the weed store, supposed to help with everything from symptoms listed above to joint pain?
> 
> Anyone ever try it? (for their pet)?


Yes, we've tried some of the pet CBD stuff for my in-law's overly neurotic collie and my BIL/SIL's dog. It really mellowed them out pretty well. My BIL and SIL tried it, but it didn't do anything to them. They aren't big pot heads (or edible users), so it wasn't that...I just think it isn't super strong. I think it would help your border collie to chill the f out. Just make sure to have some Scooby snacks at hand.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 8, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> did you get all the same sex?


I didn’t lift any of their tail feathers, but the pet store told us all their birds are female...or maybe male...can’t remember which but they’re all the same. Apparently, it doesn’t matter if there’s a mix anyway because there isn’t supposed to be any birdie hanky panky if there isn’t a nesting box available which there is not.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Sep 9, 2018)

One of my cats has taken a liking to lying on my PE study books.  The internet can never have too many pictures of cats!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2018)

Is that an approved calculator?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 10, 2018)

... Enhance...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2018)

I can only imagine that my kitty would have eaten all of my PE notes and pieces of paper, as he already is on top of finding within ten minutes and subsequently chewing on any loose piece of paper (envelopes included) that happen to find themselves on any surface whatsoever in my apartment.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2018)

We discovered that the weekend after they close the rec center pool they allow it open to dogs to play before they flush the pool for winter - needless to say our dog had a blast..






(I stole this pic from the daughters FB page)


----------



## In/PE/Out (Sep 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I can only imagine that my kitty would have eaten all of my PE notes and pieces of paper, as he already is on top of finding within ten minutes and subsequently chewing on any loose piece of paper (envelopes included) that happen to find themselves on any surface whatsoever in my apartment.


The one in my picture has tried eating the coloured tabs I put in my books...and part of the NCEES practice exam.



FLBuff PE said:


> Is that an approved calculator?


Unless NCEES changes its calculator policies at the 0th hour, it should be 

I've thought about getting this 'lil guy registered as a service animal so I can take him to the exam with me.  He's already blessed my study materials; it only seems right for him to bless everyone in the exam room.  The most he'd do is chirp for a little while and then find a comfy pile of books to sleep on.

View attachment 11894


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 15, 2018)

W?!T?!F?!  Wife stopped to get more bird food and filters for the aquarium last night AND ENDED UP COMING HOME WITH TWO MORE PARAKEETS!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2018)

let them all go free, if they come back to you, then it was meant to be!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Haha, one of every color?


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Haha, one of every color?


You laugh, but yes, that is why we now have 6 parakeets...green, white, blue, teal (because that's not blue? SMH), and now yellow and light blue (still not blue?).  But, if you've got parakeets, you almost have to have a yellow one don't you?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

I was being semi-serious, looks like I was right!


----------



## Supe (Nov 7, 2018)

I will preface this by saying that I have two adopted retired racing greyhounds, have fostered another before being adopted by my father, and have never spent a single cent on wagering on racing greyhounds, nor do I have a vested interest in the industry beyond having two outstanding furry family members because of it.

A very, very sad day and infuriating day.  Florida voted to pass Amendment 13, which ends all dog racing in the state.  This was a ballot pushed hard by several organizations including PETA, HSUS, and Grey2K, with financial backing by casino owners.  It was done under the guise of "protecting dogs", in a campaign filled with fictitious ads featuring photos of dogs in China, false allegations of drug use by dogs, mistreatment, etc. 

If one uses a little common sense even before seeing what goes on in a kennel - if you made money by producing star track athletes, would you starve them, beat them, or keep them sedentary?  Of course not, and neither did their kennel owners and trainers!  I have seen what goes on in the kennels, and it's impressive.  Pre and post-race physicals for signs of even minor injury or soreness.  Hours of turnout time for the dogs to dig, play, and socialize.  Cooldown baths, massages, and TONS of human interaction.  Ever meet an abused dog before?  They cower from people.  Retired racers are one of the most affectionate, people-loving breeds you'll ever encounter.  Running is what these dogs love to do.  Even at 8 years old, my girls still do their "zoomies" around the back yard, and play chase to anything that resembles a bunny, rodent, bug, bird, you name it - and they come in with big goofy grins on their faces every time.

As for the people in the industry?  This is how they made their living.  One of my two girls had a very short racing career.  Her trainer remembered her vividly, and even years later, still talks and asks how she's doing.  Her breeder was so concerned about her dogs going to a good home, she went out of her way to contact us when she heard that her sister/litter mate was retiring, and we adopted her as well.  Because the NGA so closely controlled the registration and lineage of these dogs dating back many, many generations, trainers, breeders, and adopters regularly provided feedback of other racers, brood moms, and studs, greatly assisting in identifying and troubleshooting any medical issues or disorders.  During threat of bad weather, I saw trainers, kennel workers, and track workers on Facebook sleeping on the kennel floors, off the clock, offering up anything and everything to keep the dogs safes during hurricanes.  A great group of people who genuinely cared for these dogs.  

8000 dogs at 11 tracks in FL.  8 of the 11 tracks slated to cease racing on 1/1/19.  The adoption groups cannot handle the influx.  For the groups campaigning to shut them down, there is no money and no plan to rehome these dogs.  Many happy, healthy dogs will likely end up euthanized as a result.  The reason?  Not because they're "protecting dogs" or "ending animal cruelty".  It's because of money.  In FL, gambling was coupled with racing.  All the money poured into these groups was from backing by casino lobbyists, who by decoupling gambling from racing, now have free reign to doze the tracks down and add more slots and poker rooms.  And sadly, all of this could have been avoided if most of the Floridian voters would have taken 10 minutes to research what they were voting on.  Based on the fact that all but 1 amendment in FL passed, with nearly identical "yes" percentages, it's safe to assume that the typical Floridian didn't bother, though in fairness to Florida, I think the same can be said for most voters nation-wide.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2018)

ah yes but somewhere some wealthy person with political motives doesn't like dogs running so they made it their little side mission to end this - pretty much the mantra of most things on the ballot yesterday!

Also shortly you will see an "undercover" video of employees throwing around turkeys at a turkey plant right before thanksgiving, usually those are PETA libtartds who plant themselves in such plants to stage videos to make you have some tofurkey - same logic, create some false videos that make it look bad and maybe the 99% of the country that eats meat will stop..


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2018)

We picked up four more chicks last week.  Biggest hurdle is getting them accustomed to being picked up.  Once held, they're calm.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2018)

Annie gave me a scare last week!  I had noticed her favoring one leg for about a week, but just barely.  On Monday night, it turned into a very severe limp.  She's at that age where osteosarcoma becomes a real threat for greyhounds, so I was practically in tears all night/day.  Mrs. Supe took her to the vet, they x-rayed both legs/shoulders, and thankfully it's just arthritis.  He thinks the cold snap that came through really aggravated it, but said he can feel it in the joints as he manipulates them.  Huge sigh of relief!  We're going to try CBD drops for the two of them along with a glucosamine supplement.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2018)

Gotta love pets...

Early 2017 we discovered a stray cat living under the house we were renting. She was friendly enough for a stray, and me being a cat person, decided to start putting food out for her at night.  Over the next couple of years, this routine of putting food out in the morning and at night continued to the point that she became very friendly. We could pick her up, pet her, etc, but she was still not allowed in the house.  Mrs Dex was concerned about fleas, so we started treating her for that. Not a big deal.

At the end of September, our lease expired and the owners didn't want to renew (they wanted to move back in, but cancelled those plans...that's another story). Because we had built a bit of a relationship with the cat, we decided to bring her with us. A couple days after we moved, she disappears. Put her food out per usual but we never saw her for about a week. She eventually reappears and had lost quite a bit of weight. Looked like it had been a rough week abroad. As she gets back into her routine of stopping by for breakfast and dinner, we start letting her into the house a bit. She would explore for 5-10 min then retreat back outside and we'd see her the next mealtime.

By the end of November, she is basically an indoor cat. Sleeps on the couch while we're watching TV, jumps up on the bed for snuggles in the morning. Typical indoor cat stuff, but we would still put her outside at night and when we're out of the house. 

Then out of the blue a couple weeks ago she comes home and her right eye is closed. She's obviously uncomfortable, and there is some "gunk" building up around it. Maybe she poked it and we just need to give it some time. A week later the gunk is gone and her eye is open again, except it's now very hazy with a film over it. Obviously something is wrong, so we take her to the vet for a checkup.

Vet spends about 15 min doing an evaluation and determines that she has a "melting corneal ulcer" that has ruptured and become infected. Prescribes 4 different meds, gives me the contact info for an emergency vet in case the eye pops during treatment, and hands me a $300 bill with a followup visit scheduled in 2-3 days. Followup visit a couple days ago says that the eye is getting better, but needs more meds. A $100 bill and another followup visit Friday. I have since postponed this visit for next week, but anticipate another $100-150 bill.

The good news is that we seem to have the infection under control, but the bad news is that we have no idea if she'll regain sight in that eye. There may be additional treatments necessary for that...

All that for a kitty we found under our house a couple years ago.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2019)

Welp... one of our latest batch of chickens is a rooster...  :brickwall:   When you here a "cock a doodle doo" under your house, something just ain't right with your hen.  When that "cock a doodle doo" is heard, again, the next morning from the coop, you have yourself a rooster.  Dammit


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 19, 2019)

^^Does that mean eggs?  I know nothing about chickens, except that they eat grit to help digest food, so I don't know if you need a rooster to make eggs.

And since you have a rooster...does this now mean chicken is on the menu sooner rather than later?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 19, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Welp... one of our latest batch of chickens is a rooster...  :brickwall:   When you here a "cock a doodle doo" under your house, something just ain't right with your hen.  When that "cock a doodle doo" is heard, again, the next morning from the coop, you have yourself a rooster.  Dammit










JayKay0914 said:


> ^^Does that mean eggs?  I know nothing about chickens, except that they eat grit to help digest food, so I don't know if you need a rooster to make eggs.
> 
> And since you have a rooster...does this now mean chicken is on the menu sooner rather than later?


It means fertilized eggs.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

just eat the rooster and then you can still have eggs!

I have a friend who lives in an older part of Tampa, his neighbor is the OL Coach at The University of Tennessee (doesn't live at the house currently ) and the guy rents it out to Air BNB parties every weekend since they are less than .05 mile from the beach, but anyways he is building a chicken coop along his fence line in hopes that the roosters will just be an annoyance to all the renters that come and go every weekend.. well see how that works out for him Cotton..


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> ^^Does that mean eggs?  I know nothing about chickens, except that they eat grit to help digest food, so I don't know if you need a rooster to make eggs.
> 
> And since you have a rooster...does this now mean chicken is on the menu sooner rather than later?


Chickens will lay eggs regardless and we were hoping to have a solid six layers.  We'd get 2 - 3 eggs per day.  Boy did that plan ever go bust.  The funny thing is that he's challenging the current top chicken, hackles up and everything.  He hasn't gotten anywhere yet, but he's making his presence known.



Ble_PE said:


> It means fertilized eggs.


Which is fine since our boys would be ALL OVER THAT!  They've wanted to have chicks popping out of eggs for years - at least since they first saw hatchings and what not at the last 4H day.  I'll tell ya, chickens are awesome as pets.  We just need to keep track of the harem and segregate fertilized eggs from non.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 19, 2019)

Would you eat 2-3 eggs a day?  I have a friend who had a similar idea, actually started getting that many eggs a day, and promptly started drowning in yolk.  Started giving me a dozen eggs each weekend so I could practice my meringues and feed my outdoor cat.  As for eating fertilized vs. non...does it make that big of a difference since you're getting them right after they're laid?  Or are you actively going to try the whole 'chicken motherhood, oh god, did they get turned' thing?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2019)

My breakfast is usually three fried eggs... with... butter... (GASP!)

If one of the lady birds starts getting broody and is staying in the coop / nesting box on top of eggs, we'll likely mark the eggs and wait it out.  Any egg in another area should be fair game.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 20, 2019)

We haven't made it as far as having chickens yet, but we've looked into it.  Helps that my sister-in-law already has a farm up towards Dayton.  Love getting fresh eggs from her, but we aren't up there often enough to stay stocked.

SIL told us that having a rooster just means you have to check your eggs when you collect them and you may end up with a stinky surprise once in a while when you crack an egg in the morning.

From what I could find, there's nothing in our township preventing us from having chickens, HOWEVER, it specifically says you can't have a rooster.

I've found a few people selling fresh eggs on the local Facebook Marketplace.  Either they don't have a lot to sell or they sell in a hurry.  If/When we get chickens, I thought about making extras available on the email/FB page for our neighborhood.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2019)

We have a city ordinance (i think) stating thou shalt have no roosters, but none of our neighbors seem to mind the crowing in the morning.  They're all up early anyway.  The boys really want to have baby chicks hatch at home, so I hope all goes well until at least we can cross that bridge.  Regarding stinky surprises with eggs, well, we usually pick the eggs and cook them on the same morning.  They're about as fresh as "fresh" gets.  Hopefully we'll mark the eggs appropriately so the yolk doesn't stare back at me from the pan.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

They are like .99 from the Kroger’s for a dozen //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2019)

Ugh. Our 16-year old cat recently took a turn for the worse so I finally took her in to the vet. Diagnosis: chronic kidney disease. Rather than presenting me with the option of ending it, the vet convinced me that we can handle administering subcutaneous fluids every 2-3 days. That is where you get an IV set up, but stick the needle in under the folds of skin at the nape of the neck/back, rather than directly into a vein. We give her about 150-200 ml at a time, which takes about 10 minutes.

10 minutes of pure. Fucking. Hell.

I ordered some sort of device off the web called the ""EZ-IV"" and I am really hoping it helps.  The big issue is that the cat won't stay still long enough for the fluids, and we have to hold her down, and the whole thing becomes very traumatic, often requiring multiple re-stickings, and once, sticking my hand with the needle after it had passed through a fold of her skin. So now I have Cat AIDS or something terrible, probably.

The cool thing was that the Navy Base vet (army vet actually) who we initially took her to, but she couldn't handle it because they dont'do overnight care, checked in on me a little while ago and offered to end it in a merciful manner, but only if the cat isn't getting any better.  But the problem is, the cat gets better when we do this stuff.... but I have no idea how we are going to handle vacations, etc., even if only for a weekend.

FML


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2019)

My diabetic cat was always cool with the subcutaneous fluids  i guess he was just used to being stuck with the insulin needle.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Gotta love pets...
> 
> Early 2017 we discovered a stray cat living under the house we were renting. She was friendly enough for a stray, and me being a cat person, decided to start putting food out for her at night.  Over the next couple of years, this routine of putting food out in the morning and at night continued to the point that she became very friendly. We could pick her up, pet her, etc, but she was still not allowed in the house.  Mrs Dex was concerned about fleas, so we started treating her for that. Not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Update on our kitty:

She was on multiple meds through the Xmas break, and each were stopped as the prescriptions ran out until she was only on one type of eye drops.  Took her to the vet a few times over the course of this period with the last visit about a month ago where the vet said the ulcer is gone. Kitty's eye was still cloudy white and didn't seem to bother her much, but because the ulcer was healed the vet switched the eye drops to something to help clear up the cloudiness. The eye is much clearer now and the pupil responds to light, so we are to the belief that her vision is back. Still a little cloudy so we're continuing the eye drops. Vet was genuinely surprised that the eye survived the whole thing. She thought the best case was that we wouldn't need surgery to remove it and that she would remain blind in the eye.

Kitty used to really fight getting her meds, but now she is more or less used to it. Still doesn't like it and usually wants to go outside for 20-30 minutes after each dose (2-3 times a day). Not sure if she stopped fighting because it's just so common, or if she's realizing that it's helping her (or both). Regardless, it's good seeing the kitty being a little happier.

She's been promoted to almost full-time indoors, only really going outside after her meds or to go piss, and she has found a couple places inside that are "hers" (foot of the bed &amp; one chair/pillow in the living room).


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2019)

Dleg said:


> 10 minutes of pure. Fucking. Hell.
> 
> ...
> 
> The big issue is that the cat won't stay still long enough for the fluids, and we have to hold her down, and the whole thing becomes very traumatic, often requiring multiple re-stickings, and once, sticking my hand with the needle after it had passed through a fold of her skin. So now I have Cat AIDS or something terrible, probably.


May or may not help, but we discovered early in our bring-cat-to-get-needled-at-the-vet days that wrapping him up tightly in a towel like a kitty burrito made everything SO MUCH EASIER.  His legs were bound and he couldn't wiggle himself out to safety.  Only his head and tail stuck out.  May want to try that?  :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> May or may not help, but we discovered early in our bring-cat-to-get-needled-at-the-vet days that wrapping him up tightly in a towel like a kitty burrito made everything SO MUCH EASIER.  His legs were bound and he couldn't wiggle himself out to safety.  Only his head and tail stuck out.  May want to try that?  :dunno:


I was going to suggest the same thing. My cat likes to be securely under covers, and he is also psycho, so this is the method I would try if I had to do such a thing. 

Vacations will be tough. You'll likely have to board your kitty at the vet, I'm guessing, if that's possible.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 21, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Update on our kitty:
> 
> She was on multiple meds through the Xmas break, and each were stopped as the prescriptions ran out until she was only on one type of eye drops.  Took her to the vet a few times over the course of this period with the last visit about a month ago where the vet said the ulcer is gone. Kitty's eye was still cloudy white and didn't seem to bother her much, but because the ulcer was healed the vet switched the eye drops to something to help clear up the cloudiness. The eye is much clearer now and the pupil responds to light, so we are to the belief that her vision is back. Still a little cloudy so we're continuing the eye drops. Vet was genuinely surprised that the eye survived the whole thing. She thought the best case was that we wouldn't need surgery to remove it and that she would remain blind in the eye.
> 
> ...


@Dexman PE PMP Yay on the eye getting better and not needing surgery!!!  But your outside kitty transition to inside sounds like my outdoor cat.  No major injuries, but she was a little timid about coming inside/having the door closed behind her for the first 6-months or so when we wanted her in due to the winter weather/raccoon gangs.  Still prefers to 'do her business' outside, but she's slowly realizing that she doesn't have to stay outside if it's cold.  She has staked a claim on the spare-room bedroom but she still hasn't gotten a hang of 'kneading' correctly (she tends to rip blankets and pillows to shreds with her razor claws).

@Dleg I used to have an older cat who made it to 19-years old, who had a pill medication.  Didn't work/she hated it/struggled etc.  Worse thing ever, and she was the sweetest cat in the world.  Finally asked the doctor if there was anything we could do to change it and he was able to get it liquified/she was much easier to syringe with beef-flavored medication.  Is there anything else you can do, besides the IV injections?  If the cat is just dehydrated, resulting in higher kidney use, can you perhaps use the ultra wet broth food as supplement to the normal food (I was using it for older kitty since she kinda stopped drinking for a bit)?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I tried the burrito method last night and held her in my arms instead of holding her down, and as a result her head was free so got less panicky, plus her legs were more easily controlled. So that helped.  I'm looking forward to the EZ IV harness, which lets her walk around freely and we follow with the IV bag... not sure but it has lots of testimonials.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> They are like .99 from the Kroger’s for a dozen //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


Yeah, but grocery store eggs are crap once you've tasted actual fresh eggs.  Even the overpriced "cage free" or "organic" eggs are still garbage...chickens may not be in a cage, but they're still crammed in a warehouse.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2019)

I don’t know I had a guy back in Atlanta who gave me free fresh eggs and while they were that cool brown color I don’t think you can tell the difference once they are scrambled 

It was kind of funny he had so many eggs about 10 people in our office were bringing the carton back every Monday and he would fill them just to get rid of them

And yeah cage free / grass fed is just all an elaborate rouge to the Whole Foods crowd..


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Yeah, but grocery store eggs are crap once you've tasted actual fresh eggs.  Even the overpriced "cage free" or "organic" eggs are still garbage...chickens may not be in a cage, but they're still crammed in a warehouse.


Fresh eggs really are that much better.  Troof.



Road Guy said:


> I don’t know I had a guy back in Atlanta who gave me free fresh eggs and while they were that cool brown color I don’t think you can tell the difference once they are scrambled
> 
> It was kind of funny he had so many eggs about 10 people in our office were bringing the carton back every Monday and he would fill them just to get rid of them
> 
> And yeah cage free / grass fed is just all an elaborate rouge to the Whole Foods crowd..


There REALLY is a difference and it's big.  Don't get me wrong.  I'm good eating the budget eggs that come in at $1.80 for 18.  In fact, other than our eggs, that's what I prefer.  But compare those side by side with any of our chicken's eggs and it's night and day.  The shells are stronger, the yolk has a deeper color, and the taste is more "full".  I just wish we got more than 2 eggs per day in the laying season.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Fresh eggs really are that much better.  Troof.
> 
> There REALLY is a difference and it's big.  Don't get me wrong.  I'm good eating the budget eggs that come in at $1.80 for 18.  In fact, other than our eggs, that's what I prefer.  But compare those side by side with any of our chicken's eggs and it's night and day.  The shells are stronger, the yolk has a deeper color, and the taste is more "full".  I just wish we got more than 2 eggs per day in the laying season.


How long is the gestation period?  ie. How long does the egg need to "cook" in the hen before she "poops" it out?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2019)

Hens "poop" them out every day or two depending on breed.  Some poop it less often.  Not gestation though as it's pooped out when it's fully formed / hardened, baby chick inside or not.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 3, 2019)

How to keep devil kitty safe while the movers are busy emptying our apartment on Saturday?

I'm thinking we'll probably need to hide him in the bathroom, or maybe even the bathtub within the closed bathroom, since the bathroom has a sliding door that devil kitty has been known to paw at and even open a little bit.


----------



## Supe (Apr 3, 2019)

Why not a pet carrier?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 3, 2019)

That's an option too, but the only one we have is mainly for car travel and thus is not so spacious. I'd feel badly keeping him in there for what will likely be at least two hours.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 3, 2019)

Duct tape.


----------



## Supe (Apr 3, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> That's an option too, but the only one we have is mainly for car travel and thus is not so spacious. I'd feel badly keeping him in there for what will likely be at least two hours.


2 hours is nothing.  Throw some catnip in there and just let him trip balls.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2019)

Bathroom - that's what we did for our elderly cat last two moves. Problem was our walk-in closet was off our master bedroom for our last move. The mover claimed he loved kitties so he just went in there and packed up. Cat attempted to tear the shit out of him, but he had jeans and heavy boots so he was okay.  Not sure about cat....


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2019)

unless they are actually packing your stuff or have to walk a few blocks to the truck it will be less than 2hrs.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeah, two hours is the time minimum for them, but I think it's going to actually take less time that that. We've gotta stop taking stuff to the new spot ourselves!


----------



## Violator (Apr 5, 2019)

Did the kitty survive?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 18, 2019)

Just ordered two Purrfect cat scratching posts in the hopes to deter the kitty from scratching the new couch cover we just got, but have yet to put on the couch.

They are on the pricier side but made in the U.S. and taller/bigger than any of the current ones we have, which we'll be partially replacing with these new ones. I hope the rave reviews are true for our cat! They do seem like they might be upgraded compared to our couch and certainly to what our Kitty's current options are.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2019)

kind of wondering if aliens are about to attack or something, yesterday my dog dug up every single bone she has buried in the past 5 years and brought them to the back door. never seen this activity before, just the obsessive burying part, first time digging them back up. Is this the end? what does she know? its like she really wants them brought inside too..


----------



## Dleg (Apr 22, 2019)

Buy survival food and duct tape your basement windows!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 22, 2019)

Our six week old German Shepherd puppy seems to be doing well with training to use puppy pads. We bring him outside several times a day, too. Definitely spoiled!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2019)

If you move to Denver I call dibs on pet sitting


----------



## Dleg (Apr 23, 2019)

Perv.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2019)

he's really cute.  What's a "puppy pad"?  Is that millennial speak for "newspaper"?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 23, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> he's really cute.  What's a "puppy pad"?  Is that millennial speak for "newspaper"?


They're disposable absorbent pads that dogs get trained to pee on.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 23, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> If you move to Denver I call dibs on pet sitting


I’ve got to get a job there first. Or pay off enough  debt to make the move sans job and look after (which is the current route to us moving).



leggo PE said:


> They're disposable absorbent pads that dogs get trained to pee on.


This! But it’s just until he is trained to go outside.

Had him a little over a week, and we are definitely attached.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> They're disposable absorbent pads that dogs get trained to pee on.


That's what I figured.  We used to use newspaper, but it's hard to find a hardcopy newspaper these days.  Plus they can charge 15x the cost by calling it a "puppy pad".

What worked for me is whenever he starts to go (or assumes the position) pick him up and carry him outside and heap on the praise when he goes.  Some people will bring the pad/newspaper outside and hope he gets the idea to go on the pad which is now outside.  Then wean him off the pad so he just goes outside.  We were able to pretty much bypass the interim step by moving him outside whenever he started to go inside.  Fun times.

I keep telling my wife I want another dog.  She keeps saying no.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 23, 2019)

I subscribe to the paper newspaper every darn day of the week!


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I subscribe to the paper newspaper every darn day of the week!


ld-025:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 24, 2019)

They are fun as puppies, except for the house training. I have a feeling we will end up with a 70-90 lb lap dog. Fun


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2019)

It’s like close encounters of the 3rd kind around here...


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy 9th birthday to Ursala and Annie!  Yesterday was their b-day.  Can't wait to pick them up from the sitter's tonight.  They're big vanilla Frostee fans.


----------



## goodal (Jun 6, 2019)

We recently adopted Beau's big brother.  They are both about 3.5 yrs old and hate birds.  Took a couple weeks for them to figure who the boss is, but they get along great now.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 6, 2019)

Update on P2: She keeps growing (that's a normal bathmat and she isn't stretched out).  I don't a normal house cat is supposed to get this big...


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 6, 2019)

My normal housecat is pretty darned big. He's 15 lbs without that much extra weight on him.

But typically, female kitties are smaller, I think.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 14, 2019)

Well, today was the day we'd been dreading for a while. Our little, sweet basset Bella crossed the rainbow bridge . She'd been having a hard time for a while and yesterday was especially bad, so we scheduled a vet to come to the house to put her to sleep. She went peacefully with the family hugging her this afternoon. I know it was the right thing to do, but I'll be damned if it isn't the shittiest thing in the world. I see a lot of beer in my future...


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2019)

So sorry to hear, Ble.  Can't begin to imagine what you and the family are going through


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear it, Ble.  It's never an easy thing.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 17, 2019)

X3.  that sucks.  so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm really hoping my cat didn't go looking for the rainbow bridge when we let her outside this morning...

The last few days has seen her losing weight and yesterday she definitely had a weak/frail feeling to her. She had spit up a few times yesterday evening and it was all bile (no food or hairballs like normal cats). Definitely to the point that I was planning on arranging a vet visit within the next day or two. Put her in bed with us at 11 and she was not doing well. All she could do was lie down. About midnight she woke us up by vomiting again, so I got up to take clean it up and make sure she got back to bed OK. Tried to feed her some chicken from the fridge and a couple of her treats but she didn't want them (very unlike her). Put her back to bed only for her to wake us up again a few hours later. Mrs Dex couldn't find the mess so she put the cat outside.

Woke up this morning to discover that she had thrown up blood a couple times. She's normally on the front porch in the morning when she gets put outside at night. Not today, can't find her.

Between the lack of sleep and worry for the cat I'm a zombie at work. This sucks, I hope we can find her and get to the vet in time.  

Edit/update: kitty came back and her vet appointment is later this morning.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 18, 2019)

How old is she?  Sounds like kidney problems, if she's old.

Our goddamned cat is 16 and I thought for sure she would be crossing the rainbow bridge a few months ago, but we started giving her sub-cutaneous fluids and proper kidney diet and she has sort of bounced back. Very weirdly, she had become super athletic. We have been keeping her out of the upstairs using a baby gate just to limit where she pees (kidney disease thing), but it seems all that has done is serve as a gym of sorts, and now she's able to jump really high (gate has been extended and fortified several times). 16 years old and we never had to worry about her on the kitchen table or counter, but now she just jumps right up. 

But she's still clearly nearing the end of the road, and despite gaining some weight back she's still super skinny and her fur doesn't have that young cat fluffiness at all.  I am guessing this strength thing is more a side effect of some aging weirdness where she has become obsessed with getting out / accessing everything in the house, maybe out of restlessness or something. I am worried that it is pain that is driving her behavior, but none of the other indicators are there.  Maybe it's just dementia (it happens).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2019)

We honestly have no idea how old she is. When we were dealing with her eye problem 6 months ago, we speculated she was somewhere around 3-5yrs. The first round of blood tests yesterday indicated she may be closer to 10yrs but still doesn't really tell us what's wrong. She stayed at the vets overnight while she got IV fluids and she's supposed to get xrays and scans this morning. The only thing we know for sure is that she was severely dehydrated and she lost over 2lbs since her last visit (about a third of her body weight).


----------



## Dleg (Jun 18, 2019)

10 years - easily could be the kidneys. Symptoms all match.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2019)

Once again my wife schools me in the ways of medicine and she's the one talking directly with the vet. I only know what she tells me, which is relayed info and dumbed down to my non-medical stupidity level. According to this morning's update, the cat has really high thyroid and liver enzyme levels and the thought is that the cat has hyperthyroidism and got hit with a severe infection. It's speculated that the eye infections are just outward symptoms of a larger immunity problem (FIV maybe). So kitty will be spending a 2nd night at the vets with more IV fluids &amp; antibiotics and an ultrasound tomorrow. Depending on the outcome of that, kitty will either be sent home with meds or will stay a 3rd night.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! There's still a Bella-sized hole in our home, but thankfully our other dog hasn't been too affected by her passing. We were worried because he's never been a single dog because when we got him I had my German shepard from college and then we got Bella a few years later, so we weren't sure how he would react. So far, so good.

Dex, I hope that everything works out for your cat!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2019)

Vet called this morning and said kitty is responding very well to the treatments. They think it's a liver infection that is responding to the meds, which is good. Also means she probably doesn't need the ultrasound. She'll still need meds moving forward to treat the thyroid, but that's manageable. Hopefully kitty will be able to come home today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Sounds like good news? Hope kitty gets to come home Soon And feel betta!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 20, 2019)

Ah!  I hope kitty comes home soon!  I had an older cat who, at 15, was told that her kidney levels were high.  We had her on prednisone for a while, but it was making her eat a ton (and she wasn't gaining weight) and making bathroom issues worse, so we changed her diet a bit and made her comfortable.  She stuck around until she was almost 19, then she was put to sleep at the house after a major seizure when she was no longer there/responding to her name.  Thyroid issues should be easier and liquid medication (versus pills) are waaaaaaaaay easier for old cats who are too wily for their own good.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 20, 2019)

Glad to hear the kitty is doing well, Dex.

Hope Bella shows up soon, Ble.

My cat is dumb and won't teach himself the lesson that eating the plant makes him throw up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2019)

Kitty came home last night.  She's still a bit lethargic, but definitely on the mend. She's on a half dozen different medications (antibiotics, thyroid, liver, &amp; anti-nausea) that will each run their course over the next couple of weeks. After that she'll only have her thyroid meds. Vet did confirm she is FIV negative which is good news, just seems to be some sort of infected liver flare up. She doesn't seem to have any issues taking pills as long as they're balled up into some chicken.

The whole experience has made her a bit more cuddly. Will jump up into our laps now. Glad to have her home again.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 20, 2019)

Ugh Ble, I'm so sorry for my mistake! I didn't realize you had to put Bella down. I didn't mean to poke a bad situation like that.

It's very tough to lose our furry friends/family members. I hope you remember all the good times you had with her with happiness and peace.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 23, 2019)

Isn't it funny how sometimes your very grown cat/dog can look like the baby version of itself?




Sorry, I'm not sure why my photos are rotating! I'm posting from my phone...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 24, 2019)

I think the assembly instructions were wrong


----------



## Dleg (Nov 24, 2019)

The vet keeps finding new and fairly reasonable ways to keep my 16 year old cat alive. But the bills are piling up and so is the stress.  We're already giving her subcutaneous fluids every 2 days, which is a fair amount of work and of course the cat hates it. About $150 a month in supplies and not much fun for me, either. Stabbed myself deep in the thumb last night with her needle, after it had already fallen out of her.  Good thing she tested negative for FIV, or I'd have cat AIDS!

Then this past week we started her on a second type of antibiotic to try to kill off a UTI that didn't respond to the first.  And of course the antibiotics made her poop soft, so she tracks it around the house on her ass fur. So all the couches now have old sheets on them to keep the ... sheet off the upholstery.

To be honest, every time I have taken her to the vet with a new ailment, a part of me has expected and even slightly hoped for them to give me the "you need to make a decision" speech, but she is still doing fairly well and apparently enjoying life still, so I keep forking out the money and the effort to keep her alive.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2019)

Dleg said:


> To be honest, every time I have taken her to the vet with a new ailment, a part of me has expected and even slightly hoped for them to give me the "you need to make a decision" speech, but she is still doing fairly well and apparently enjoying life still, so I keep forking out the money and the effort to keep her alive.




In my experience they aren't going to make that suggestion until there is absolutely nothing left to do... e.g. my cat was seizing continually and uncontrollably with a temperature much below normal and the vet was ready to call the neurologist.  And I was like, uhhhh, my cat's 17 years old, we're not doing brain surgery on it.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah. I've figured that one out. The vet suggested some hormone injections I would have bring her on weekly for, and also mentioned the possibility of feline leukemia or a tumor, and I made sure to tell her exactly what you said. She's 16 years old, I'm not willing to go that far to extend her life etc. 

But the good news is the new antibiotic seems to be working.  She's back to her normal Happy self recently.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

The end result of Mrs. Supe leaving the bag of raw potatoes within reach.  Hope she didn't eat many.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2019)

Supe said:


> The end result of Mrs. Supe leaving the bag of raw potatoes within reach.  Hope she didn't eat many.
> 
> View attachment 14584


Awww, ole white face puppy!


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

She was always pretty light in the face, but is snow white now at 9 1/2!  Getting harder and harder for guests to tell her and her sister apart - sister had a black snout, then grey, now nearly white!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2019)

This is my evenings, every other day.

Not too much time: about a minute of prep, another minute of wrestling and poking, and then about 5 minutes to give her 150 ml.

Except that on some nights she licks the needle out, or it falls out, and then we go into the struggles. And that's when I end up with the needle sticks and the cat AIDS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Dleg said:


> This is my evenings, every other day.
> 
> Not too much time: about a minute of prep, another minute of wrestling and poking, and then about 5 minutes to give her 150 ml.
> 
> ...


Oh no!  She's adorable!!!!  She has the cloudy old-lady eyes that mine had!

And cat AIDS is totally worth it to keep her around, especially if she's running/playing/enjoying life.  I mean, I had to go through a good 2-years of...bad kitty poops everywhere, since Lily was still running around and happy.  I only put her down after a bad seizure...where she wasn't there anymore.

AAAAAAND. I'm about to start crying at work.  Fuck.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 3, 2019)

hugs for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 4, 2019)

*shakes off sadness*
P2 has rediscovered snow and is still enamored! Cloud...wants grandma to shovel her a path, please.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2019)

I made her paths. Using my boyfriends size 11 hunting boots since I hate shoveling. The snow is to her belly


----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2019)

When I was a kid my parents convinced me that shoveling paths for the dog was fun. And it was. I would shovel a maze into the back yard and then watch as the dog got lost and frustrated.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2019)

Our dog is getting kind of old so I had to shovel her a path down the steps on the porch


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 5, 2019)

I always snowblowed a path and a poop area in the yard for Scotty.  Anymore than 4-6 in of snow and he couldn’t go without jamming snow all up in his bizness.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2019)

you need a bigger dog  

Mine is just to old to make it through the snow when its 2 FT of light and fluffy, but she can find her own place to shit!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 12, 2019)

So I'm gonna be honest, having a dog is stressing me out. I've never had a dog in general and have never had a pet as an adult. We got Ms Moo who had hookworm (&amp;also giardia come to find out) and Boyfriend has been off &amp; on traveling since we got her (like literally 2 days after we got her, he was gone for a few days and then the last 2 work weeks, he's been gone). She doesn't really listen to me super great, especially last week. Or Monday -____- but these last 2 days, she's been so good for me! 

We tried walking her when we first got her but all of the sounds scared her so we haven't really tired again but Boyfriend has taken her to the beach or for playdates with his best friend's dog. The dog park is hit or miss, if there's more than like 3 dogs, she's scared. 

I took her to the beach with my cowkrer and her dog on Tuesday and she did pretty good. Then I took her for a walk on a bike path that's not super used in general but especially in winter and WE RAN for 0.25mi and she did so good. And last night, we walked 2mi on that same path and she did sooooo good until the very end - there was an off-leash dog in the parking lot so she was pulling a bunch but did ok meeting the off-leash dog.

We're looking for training - most of them start well into January at this point. And we'll put her into doggie daycare once a week to get socialized more. But yeah, turning point. So maybe my entire evenings aren't surrounded by her and I can get some stuff done


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 12, 2019)

Forgot about this thread, but have a chicken update to share.  A few weeks ago, a hawk got one of our silkies.  I happened to look out the kitchen window one morning to see a hawk on the ground in the azalea bush.  Opening the door scared it off.  Of course, I announce my findings of a hawk (COOL!) to the fam and, upon further inspection after going outside, I discover why the hawk was there in the first place (not cool) - the limp, fuzzy body of Charley.  Well, we go out and around and do a head count of all the remaining chickens and go back inside for a bit.  I look out the same window not five minutes later and that hawk is on the ground walking to / stalking the body and possibly the other two silkies hiding in the bush.  I opened the door and it flew off yet again.  Haven't seen it since, btw.  The silver lining, I guess, is that Charley was a rooster and making a racket in the mornings... a funny racket from a puff ball, but still a racket.  Already told the wife we're not getting any more chickens... ever.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Took my buddy on a hike this past weekend. It was just me and the dogs at the house, and it had been a while since I took him out just the two of us.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Last night. Tho her position is not much different right now and shes snoring on me


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Forgot about this thread, but have a chicken update to share.  A few weeks ago, a hawk got one of our silkies.  I happened to look out the kitchen window one morning to see a hawk on the ground in the azalea bush.  Opening the door scared it off.  Of course, I announce my findings of a hawk (COOL!) to the fam and, upon further inspection after going outside, I discover why the hawk was there in the first place (not cool) - the limp, fuzzy body of Charley.  Well, we go out and around and do a head count of all the remaining chickens and go back inside for a bit.  I look out the same window not five minutes later and that hawk is on the ground walking to / stalking the body and possibly the other two silkies hiding in the bush.  I opened the door and it flew off yet again.  Haven't seen it since, btw.  The silver lining, I guess, is that Charley was a rooster and making a racket in the mornings... a funny racket from a puff ball, but still a racket.  Already told the wife we're not getting any more chickens... ever.


My dad had a similar problem with a hawk.... until the 22 got involved.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2019)

Hopefully that hawk didn't have a white head!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 20, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Hopefully that hawk didn't have a white head!




I was thinking the same.  Might be a felony regardless.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 20, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Hopefully that hawk didn't have a white head!


I heard they taste similar to spotted owl.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 19, 2020)

This dog cracks me up with the way she lays down


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 29, 2020)

Damn dog bed exploded again.  Thank goodness nobody was hurt....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 7, 2020)

Moo getting her antibiotic, she likes PB  (when we first got her, she wouldnt eat PB)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 21, 2020)

Here's my Moo. 38lb now, was 23lb when we got her 3 months ago . Back on bland food for her gastro system since she keeps eating something in the yard (not poop) that jacks her system up. But she'll transition back to her puppy food in a few days and when our bag of puppy food is done, she gets to go on adult food.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 21, 2020)

PetSmart had a pretty good sale going for Presidents' Day weekend so I took advantage and got a new aquarium...75-gallon with a stand.  We currently have a 36-gallon that has gradually been turned into a cichlid tank as the original fish, uhhh, went to live on a farm in the country.  Cichlids are probably some of the neatest looking freshwater fish, but they can be assholes and some of them can get pretty big so they're going to move to the 75 and we may see about turning the 36 into a small saltwater tank.

Something else we thought about is turning our old piano into an aquarium. It's an 1890-s upright that is broken so it can't be tuned without some major work and since it weighs 8 million pounds, we can't find a way to get rid of it so we've talked about gutting it and building a tank into it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 24, 2020)

@jeb6294 The piano tank sounds like a really neat idea!  Plus, I'm thinking it'd be cool as a salt water tank since you could add all the equipment in the body of the piano.  I'd love to see progress pictures if you go down that route!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 15, 2020)

We adopted a 40lb cat.

I actually had an old man ask me if I was walking a cat as he was failing to recall his dog. Moo being larger than this dog too...


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 15, 2020)

We lost Sampson this weekend. He went after Claude and ended up getting hurt pretty bad in a couple spots. The vet said she could stitch everything up, but given his age, there was a pretty good chance he wouldn’t make it and would be miserable in the meantime so they stayed late so we could drive back to the vet and say goodbye. He was 9 or 10 which is really old for a Great Dane so were wondering if he had some sort of dog dementia and that’s what started the whole thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2020)

For those who didn't see on Facebook, we had to put our kitty to sleep a few weeks ago. She was having some sort of cardiovascular failure and was on her last legs. She lead a happy last few years of her life having made the transition from outdoor stray to indoor lap cat. She'll be missed.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Jen and dex:  sorry to hear it.  It’s always tough when the time comes.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh no!  Jeb/Dex it always hurts when you have to say good-bye.  Just be happy that you were able to have and love them for the period you did and that you'll have the memories of when things were better.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sampson was a rescue so he was with us for about 4 years, but from what they told us, his life was not great and he got passed around a lot before we got him. We just hope that we were able to make those last 4 years happy and stable for him. I’ve had dogs before, but for some reason, this one has been really tough to take even though it was ‘only’ 4 years.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Virtual hugs @jeb6294


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you Jesus, the MF-in birds are finally gone.  They were in the family room and sometimes get to squackin' so bad that you couldn't even hear the TV.  The new aquarium is going in that spot so they got relocated to the living room.  Noise wasn't as bad, but they were still a PITA.  Only time they were entertaining is when the cat would come down and climb up the side of the cage.

Put the whole shebang on FB messenger and the people just drove off with them and the cage.



jeb6294 said:


> So far, so good.  They seem to like the cage and they're getting better outside the cage (they're not tame at all when you bring them home).
> 
> View attachment 11890


----------



## chart94 PE (Apr 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We adopted a 40lb cat.
> 
> I actually had an old man ask me if I was walking a cat as he was failing to recall his dog. Moo being larger than this dog too...
> 
> View attachment 16793


Looks like my heeler grayson... I swear for being "cattle dogs" they sure dont seem like it..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

chart94 said:


> Looks like my heeler grayson... I swear for being "cattle dogs" they sure dont seem like it..


She's not a cattle dog AT ALL lol - I had her DNA run


----------



## chart94 PE (Apr 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> She's not a cattle dog AT ALL lol - I had her DNA run


I’m stunned lol looked like she had a bit in her hahaha my bad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

chart94 said:


> I’m stunned lol looked like she had a bit in her hahaha my bad


You aren't the first one to think that.

She's often called Spuds Mckenzie or the Target dog tho 

Someone once asked if she was a Boston terrier... that one got side eye


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Reminds me of this


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 5, 2020)

Finally got the new 75g tank set up. Made the background myself so it took longer than I’d like, although I am pretty happy with how it came out. Only a few tetras in there now to get it cycled. After it’s had a chance to percolate for a bit, the cichlids will get moved from the old 36g and then we’ll have to see how the tetras fare. Cichlids can be a-holes so they could end up as food...they could get along and be fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks nice - I kind of miss my 55g I sold when we moved from Atlanta - are you going to do all cichlids?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Moo helped me with the garden


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Moo helped me with the garden
> 
> *moo pic snip*


I see no difference:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

@JayKay PE exactly

She loves to lay out on the stoop or in the middle of the yard in the sun.

I got her doggy sunscreen since her snoot is turning very pink


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 6, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Looks nice - I kind of miss my 55g I sold when we moved from Atlanta - are you going to do all cichlids?


I am. South/Central American...for the most part. I found a couple African, Red Zebra and a Red Jewel, that are in there and so far everyone seems to be getting along pretty well. There will also be a couple non-cichlids in there to help keep the tank clean, but they usually get ignored.

Wife saw some figure 8 puffer fish at the fish store that were pretty neat, so the 36g is going to become a brackish tank for 3 or 4 of those.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE exactly
> 
> She loves to lay out on the stoop or in the middle of the yard in the sun.
> 
> I got her doggy sunscreen since her snoot is turning very pink


Awwwwwwwww, that's cute!  I mean, skin caner on the snoot is not, but it's cute that you give her sunscreen!  I wish I had a yard/was renting a house so I could play in the backyard.  I'm still debating getting a cat or not?  I'm not how sure my landlords will react (the wife would be fine but the husband...is very anal about stuff, so it's prob easier to just...not have a pet right now).  Bu then that spirals into the whole thing where I decide if I want to move out and/or stick it out where I am for three years.

I wish my volunteer shift was still going on, but the shelter has been on lock-down/appointment only adoptions, so I might just be in kitty withdrawal right now.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2020)

14 year old Border Collie, cant hear much anymore, but is still good for a Frisbee catch or two..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Awwwwwwwww, that's cute!  I mean, skin caner on the snoot is not, but it's cute that you give her sunscreen!  I wish I had a yard/was renting a house so I could play in the backyard.  I'm still debating getting a cat or not?  I'm not how sure my landlords will react (the wife would be fine but the husband...is very anal about stuff, so it's prob easier to just...not have a pet right now).  Bu then that spirals into the whole thing where I decide if I want to move out and/or stick it out where I am for three years.
> 
> I wish my volunteer shift was still going on, but the shelter has been on lock-down/appointment only adoptions, so I might just be in kitty withdrawal right now.


I havent put the sunscreen on her yet. I need to start. I ordered online last week and it arrived at the end of the week. 

Theres a pic in my IG story of her sleeping, pink snoot before our run this morning.

She runs but doesn't really seem to care for it? idk


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

Got everyone moved over from to the new tank and everyone seems to be getting along fine. It’s tempting to get more to help fill it up a little more but I have to keep reminding myself that several of them with be 6-8” once they’re grown.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

At least someone likes it....


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> Finally got the new 75g tank set up.


Dang!  That must weigh, like, 100 lbf.  You do it by yourself?  Did you drain the water first?


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

So Frankie has been settling in okay. He gets along fine with Claude, but Chloe still gets overexcited and chases him. The other day I discovered that Chloe is the worst watchdog in the world...that’s her in the chair.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Dang!  That must weigh, like, 100 lbf.  You do it by yourself?  Did you drain the water first?


Made the background out of pink foam board and Quikrete. The 36g is still in the other room with a few fish in it while we decide what to do with it. This one was new so I got it in place and got the background and sand in it before filling it. Definitely not moving now.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> At least someone likes it....
> 
> *pic snip*


Uh, jeb, why did you not show all the pics of this kitty before looking super cute and fly with their cool coloring?


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

I thought I posted this one, but I didn’t see it. Obviously this was when the birds were still here. They were *not* amused. The new tank is in that spot now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 23, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> So Frankie has been settling in okay. He gets along fine with Claude, but Chloe still gets overexcited and chases him. The other day I discovered that Chloe is the worst watchdog in the world...that’s her in the chair.
> 
> View attachment 17352


So Chloe is sleepy pup in chair. Who is Claude and Frankie? Is kitty here Frankie?


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So Chloe is sleepy pup in chair. Who is Claude and Frankie? Is kitty here Frankie?


Chloe is the tan one (again displaying her laziness skills), Claude is the black one and Frankie is the cat.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2020)

Don’t worry though, Claude is “special” too....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> Made the background out of pink foam board and Quikrete. The 36g is still in the other room with a few fish in it while we decide what to do with it. This one was new so I got it in place and got the background and sand in it before filling it. Definitely not moving now.


I was being a little sarcastic as i know that thing must be a heavy sumbitch.  We have a five gallon and it's not light.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 24, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> I thought I posted this one, but I didn’t see it. Obviously this was when the birds were still here. They were *not* amused. The new tank is in that spot now.
> 
> View attachment 17353




Dang, that could be my cat's twin!  What color are its eyes?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2020)

round


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 24, 2020)

Our puppy now, being a ‘Gladys’.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 24, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Dang, that could be my cat's twin!  What color are its eyes?


They blue. Vet said he was a flame Siamese I think? I guess they’re rare/fancy enough that he was really surprised that the wife found him in a dumpster.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 25, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> They blue. Vet said he was a flame Siamese I think? I guess they’re rare/fancy enough that he was really surprised that the wife found him in a dumpster.




Same for ours.  My wife wanted a pure Siamese, but we came across him at the local humane society.  The people that brought him in found a litter under their house.  We adopted his brother too, who is a regular orange tabby.  Odd that they came from the same litter when they look totally different.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2020)

Our 13 year old Border Collie is having some bad fits with arthritis I think, she really has a hard time standing on wood floors and I feel like I need to make her a doggie ramp to get down off our back porch) the Vet is going to make a house call so I am hoping they have some drugs that can help her - been giving her dog joint supplements but they are not working any more  makes me feel like a shit for all those time we went on 5 mile runs...


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2020)

Try giving her a couple of aspirin just like a person.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2020)

We did try the regular aspirin but I think she is beyond that

I think my son took her for a much longer walk than he should have and she has gotten a little better  each day-but the vet came out to see her and I don't know what meds she gave her but hopefully that will help her get back on her "feet"  -

Of course when the vet came she was all excited and her body forgot she was hurt and ran around like she was a pup.

But i like this vet, and she said she is likely going to keep house calls because it lowers her overhead. And it was only $75 bucks -


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2020)

Talk to your vet about an ongoing Rimadyl prescription.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 28, 2020)

Moo ate my library book this morning.

Whined a lot.

Got very chompy. 

Borked and BORKED at the UPS guy (she was IN the house but could see him from the window since UPS always delivers to our front porch thats not terribly easily accessible). and was shaking.

And is now asleep ON TOP of her crate. 

It's been a day in the Fruit house.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Dang, that could be my cat's twin!  What color are its eyes?


Tagging @jeb6294 too...

I used to have a flame Siamese too! He was such a sweet, but dumb, goober. His eyes were a light, pale blue and his tips and tail were all orange... With rings on the tail. Super cool looking kitty.

Now I have a plain old orange tabby. He's a cutie but with an attitude.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 29, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Tagging @jeb6294 too...
> 
> I used to have a flame Siamese too! He was such a sweet, but dumb, goober. His eyes were a light, pale blue and his tips and tail were all orange... With rings on the tail. Super cool looking kitty.
> 
> Now I have a plain old orange tabby. He's a cutie but with an attitude.


Must be a common thing with the breed. I’m not usually a cat person, but he’s a riot. He likes to hide and then jump at you spread eagle like a lunatic.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> Must be a common thing with the breed. I’m not usually a cat person, but he’s a riot. He likes to hide and then jump at you spread eagle like a lunatic.


I've heard (but it might be an old wives tale) that orange tabbies are typically very spunky and talkative. That's how mine definitely is!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 29, 2020)

I've heard that orange cats are just chill as chill can get. :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I've heard that orange cats are just chill as chill can get. :dunno:


Well, Garfield was... Except around lasagna.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2020)

I'm  pretty hesitant when it comes to recommending dog supplements, foods, etc.  But I have had REALLY good luck with Nupro Joint Supplement + Glucosamine for my senior hounds.  We've gone through our first five pound tub of the stuff, and there has been an appreciable difference in their activity levels.  Annie in particular went from slowing down noticeably due to arthritis, to being back to her old self.  Ursala would get whole body muscle shakes after running/prolonged exercise, and that seems to have subsided as well.  They are both more active and playful, and have been doing more zoomies/chasing in the back yard - way more than most other nearly-10 year old greyhounds you come across.  

https://www.amazon.com/Nupro-Joint-Support-Glucosamine-lbs/dp/B01IO8WMCS/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&amp;keywords=nupro&amp;qid=1589197596&amp;sr=8-1-spons&amp;psc=1&amp;smid=A1I29EKBJBATN4&amp;spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExUUdGQjlUWjNNNkhZJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjkyMDQ3TjlDSFMzUlpOVzk4JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAwNTQ1MTEzNUZDOFpWOFlDUEtKJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2020)

I can’t recall what the docs gave her but it is working - probably too good- she has been begging me to throw the frisbee for her (which I oblige 2 times) cause she probably doesn’t need to jump and run too much at 14.

She also gets her own box of chicky nuggys from the drive through at chic fil a


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 12, 2020)

Cone of shame!


----------



## JayKay PE (May 13, 2020)

Wait. @Supe, you have greyhounds?  Pics and more info, please.  I am thinking of getting a dog in maybe a year or two and I'm getting into my favorite phase of things: obsessively researching.  I kinda want a sight hound, I love the look of them, and greyhounds and a tiny bit sturdier than the others.


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2020)

Have you ever heard, "even chickens have enough sense to get out of the rain"?  Well, they don't, really.  Here's our (lone) silkie after a bout with rain.  At least she can see now.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. @Supe, you have greyhounds?  Pics and more info, please.  I am thinking of getting a dog in maybe a year or two and I'm getting into my favorite phase of things: obsessively researching.  I kinda want a sight hound, I love the look of them, and greyhounds and a tiny bit sturdier than the others.


Yes, I have two retired racers, who are sisters/litter mates (see first two pages of the thread).  I can tell you just about anything you need to know about them.  Unfortunately with Florida's bullshit legislation shutting the tracks down, they are going to be increasingly difficult to adopt moving forward.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 13, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Have you ever heard, "even chickens have enough sense to get out of the rain"?  Well, they don't, really.  Here's our (lone) silkie after a bout with rain.  At least she can see now.
> 
> *pic snip*


I have heard the exact opposite.  That you need to bring your chickens/turkeys/poultry inside because they'll look up when it starts raining and they'll drown themselves.  Because they're idiots.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2020)

My two girls turned 10 YEARS OLD today!  Such amazing doggos.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 11, 2020)

We've had a hard couple of days with our 15.5 year old boy. On Tuesday he suddenly became disoriented, lost control of his bowels, and became very wobbly. After getting better yesterday, he woke up this morning not wanting to eat and still unable to walk very well. He has a distinct head tilt to the right and will fall to that side often, so our first thought was a stroke. We just got back from the vet and he said that his initial thought is geriatric vestibular syndrome, which matches his symptoms well. He said it could very easily be a stroke as well, but the only way to diagnose that is via MRI and the treatment (or lack thereof) is the same. He gave him a shot for nausea and some fluids, took some blood for bloodwork, and told us we have to nurse him for the next several days. Hopefully he recovers and something worse isn't causing this. This dog has been with us since my wife and I basically started dating because he was her birthday present from me about 6 months after we started going out, so he's going to be unbelievably hard to say goodbye to. I just hope we still have a little while before that happens.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2020)

so sorry to here this Ble  I hope he takes a turn for the better.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

So the wife has been spending time making our back deck nice (flowers and shit)  got an outdoor rug for underneath the deck furniture, dog has confused the new rug as a place to pee when the deck is too hot to walk over to the grass apparently...


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

I forgot to mention - yesterday was Annie's 7th Gotcha Day!  Love that girl so much.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 13, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> We've had a hard couple of days with our 15.5 year old boy. On Tuesday he suddenly became disoriented, lost control of his bowels, and became very wobbly. After getting better yesterday, he woke up this morning not wanting to eat and still unable to walk very well. He has a distinct head tilt to the right and will fall to that side often, so our first thought was a stroke. We just got back from the vet and he said that his initial thought is geriatric vestibular syndrome, which matches his symptoms well. He said it could very easily be a stroke as well, but the only way to diagnose that is via MRI and the treatment (or lack thereof) is the same. He gave him a shot for nausea and some fluids, took some blood for bloodwork, and told us we have to nurse him for the next several days. Hopefully he recovers and something worse isn't causing this. This dog has been with us since my wife and I basically started dating because he was her birthday present from me about 6 months after we started going out, so he's going to be unbelievably hard to say goodbye to. I just hope we still have a little while before that happens.


So our little old man has recovered very well from this incident thankfully. The only real effects that we still notice is the fact that he has a head tilt to his right side. However I would like to ask for prayers, thoughts, or whatever for this guy because he is having surgery today to remove a growth in his mouth. The doctor is thinking that it could be cancer, but there is still hope that it is benign, so that's what we're praying for. I hate having to put him under anesthesia at his age, but it's really the only way because the growth would eventually interfere with his ability to eat. So I dropped him off this morning and now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2020)

Fingers crossed, Ble.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2020)

best wishes for him!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone! We just picked him up. He did great and is happy to be home! They are sending the growth off for analysis to determine if it's cancerous, so that's the next wish that we have. We're praying that he doesn't have something bad.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone here familiar with huskys? I’m wondering about the growth/development of our puppy. She only weighed in at 13.7 lbs at 12 weeks, and her coat has been getting darker. I thought the coat lightens? Note: she had a very very bad worm infestation when we picked her up at 5 weeks. Finally received negative worm tests at 12 weeks. Maybe this is why she’s got some abnormal things going on? Wondering if there could be other health issues to look for.

Of course, vet appointments now are a drop off from car, pick up from car, so not much speaking to the vet.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2020)

The worms will have a huge impact on the dogs ability to gain weight.  Some dogs change coat colors with the seasons, but there is a lot that can cause changes ranging from mange to thyroid disorders.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 23, 2020)

I’ve read that husky coats do change with seasons /shedding. But I read it fades from birth to fully grown in first year. (Shrugs) I’m wondering if now that she’s worm free and healthy her coat is improving and she’s showing what she will look like. She was very light gray and white. Now daily we are seeing black creep into her coat. I hope she can catch up on weight, but if she stays a runt because of the worms we will definitely be sure to keep an eyes out for any health issues. The emergency vet we brought her to right away wasn't sure she’d make it, not that it was said outright, but just the words spoken to us over the phone indicated such.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2020)

Do you have to trim her pretty short in the summer? (or for 10 months of the year)?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Do you have to trim her pretty short in the summer? (or for 10 months of the year)?


I’m guessing once she gets a full coat we will. If she gets a full coat being we hardly ever see freezing or below temps here. The color change could be her shedding her puppy fluff and getting her actual coat.

I’m tempted to shave our GSD. One, I know he’s hot, two he sheds like crazy. I vacuum once or twice a week and fill up the tank three times with hair each time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2020)

Its always funny every snow here people bring their huskys out to play in the snow and its very entertaining to watch, the level of husky excitement is almost like your average Caucasian chic when its pumpkin spice season!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 23, 2020)

We are getting my daughter her first pet for her 6th birthday. 

I chickened out from adopting two guinea pigs. I've had dogs and cats as pets.  The guinea pigs take more work than both combined. 

So we're back to getting a betta fish with a really cool tank lol


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2020)

A hamster is way less work (than the guinea pigs) and generally wont live much longer than a year


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2020)

visiting others with pets is the way to go.  You get to enjoy them then let someone else do the dirty work.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2020)

With a very heavy heart, I post the passing of Abby (racing name I Want Candy), my father's greyhound whom we fostered about five years ago.  She was an amazing, beautiful dog, and he made the decision to let her go to the rainbow bridge at 9 1/2 years of age after a sudden break in her front leg revealed osteosarcoma. 

Needless to say, I've been crying all weekend (and as I type this), and the entire family is devastated.  We're especially worried for my father who spent every waking second of his retirement caring for this dog - she was the reason he got up in the morning, and without her in his life, we don't know what will happen to him.  He has already decided that he'd like another greyhound in his life, which is difficult with the tracks being shut down in FL and COVID issues, but I am trying my hardest to use contacts and friends within the racing and adoption industry to find him a suitable dog, even if I have to travel half way across the country to get it.  

Just to show just how much my parents cared for Abby, they literally had their brand new furniture cut down and the cushions altered, just so the back of the sofa wouldn't obstruct her view from her favorite window.  She was religiously given two walks a day, and when my father blew his knee out taking her for a walk, the neighbors loved her so much that they took turns walking her when he couldn't.  

Abby passed away peacefully on a blanket in the grass, with the last beam of light before sundown shining on her face, surrounded by my father, my sister, and my brother in law.  Run free, Abby, I hope I get to give you belly rubs again some day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 27, 2020)

So sorry Supe! It's so incredibly difficult to lose a beloved pet. I know that we are closer to the end with our beagle, so we are enjoying him as much as we can right now. He's been an amazing dog and it's going to be heartbreaking to see him go. Give your pups a few extra hugs today!


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2020)

It makes me so sad that my girls are over 10 now.  My heart is going to explode when something happens to one of them.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2020)

So sorry @Supe


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry, @Supe!  Please give my well-wishes to your dad.  It always hurts to say goodbye to a pet, but I feel like your dad is going to take is especially hard since she was a huge reason he kept going.  I wish you the best in finding another greyhound to fill another part of his heart!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

when you are a 14 year old border collie who has to wear a diaper inside cause of incontinence but you still want to keep your toys close by..


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2020)

It seems that the time is getting close for our beagle. The mass that we had removed back in July was cancerous and it has come back and has more than quadrupled in size in the past month. There's now necrosis on the top of it and it is starting to hurt him. It's harder for him to eat and you can tell that it has really started to bother him. Not to mention he smells like death due to the necrosis. We can handle the smell and the goopy drool that he's having all the time now, but I can't stand to see him in pain and hurting when he eats. We just started some new medicine so we're going to give it some time to see if it does anything, but I'm afraid we don't have much time left. I was hoping that he was going to make it to his 16th birthday in November, but it doesn't seem like he's going to. I told Mrs. Ble yesterday that if you would have told me when I got him that he would live to be almost 16 I would have been thrilled but now that the time is here I just want more time. Losing him is going to be devastating to us (Mrs Ble especially). When we lost our last dog one of the things that got us through it was having Porto here to love on but when he goes there will be no pets in the house to comfort us. I'm still not sure how we're going to handle it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the medicine helps make the remainder of his time still enjoyable.


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm so sorry, Ble.  I know I don't have to tell you how hard it was losing our Annie.  I still cry every day over it.  All I can say is spend as much time with him as you can, and spoil him to the best of your ability.  I never _really _understood the "better a day too soon than a day too late" until we were in that position and were looking at having to watch her suffer, if not for our vet who went above and beyond and helped us after hours.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 28, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> It seems that the time is getting close for our beagle. The mass that we had removed back in July was cancerous and it has come back and has more than quadrupled in size in the past month. There's now necrosis on the top of it and it is starting to hurt him. It's harder for him to eat and you can tell that it has really started to bother him. Not to mention he smells like death due to the necrosis. We can handle the smell and the goopy drool that he's having all the time now, but I can't stand to see him in pain and hurting when he eats. We just started some new medicine so we're going to give it some time to see if it does anything, but I'm afraid we don't have much time left. I was hoping that he was going to make it to his 16th birthday in November, but it doesn't seem like he's going to. I told Mrs. Ble yesterday that if you would have told me when I got him that he would live to be almost 16 I would have been thrilled but now that the time is here I just want more time. Losing him is going to be devastating to us (Mrs Ble especially). When we lost our last dog one of the things that got us through it was having Porto here to love on but when he goes there will be no pets in the house to comfort us. I'm still not sure how we're going to handle it.


I am so sorry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 28, 2020)

hugs for you Ble!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks y'all. The hardest thing right now is the fact that he still acts like himself. He still gets excited to go for his walk, he still asks for his food, and he still has his normal personality, so it makes it extremely hard to make the decision. I have noticed a bit of a change in his temperament and I can tell that it's bothering him a lot now, so I know that we're going to have to make a decision soon. Times like this makes me hate having a dog because it's just too damn hard! At least with a grandparent or parent you can still talk to them and they can let you know how they're feeling, but he has no idea what the heck is happening to him, he just knows that there's a lump in his mouth that hurts really bad. God, this is going to be a tough week...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry Man


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2020)

Expensive day yesterday.  All three hounds at the vet.  Big managed to tear a quarter-sized hole in his chest and needed sedation and stitches.  Medium keeps licking his b-hole for some reason and ended up with a hot spot right at the base of the tail, so he got antiseptic, a cream, and an oral steroid.  Little was back in for more bloodwork due to loss of appetite that we're hoping/praying is a side effect of her incontinence medication, so we're having to stop the medication and see if her appetite picks up over the next few days.  Otherwise, it's probably something much worse


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2020)

damn I dont even like to take one to the vet let alone 3!

We found a new vet that makes house calls - its been really nice.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Well, yesterday was the day that we've been dreading for a long time. Our little boy Porto crossed the rainbow bridge yesterday afternoon lying in his favorite spot in the backyard with mrs. ble and I holding on to him. Losing Porto has left a hole in our hearts and it is going to be so hard to get over. I know I've said it before, but he's been a part of our family since before we were officially a family and now we don't have him anymore. For the first time in almost 20 years I woke up this morning without a dog to feed or walk and I'm still in shock. Sometimes I wonder why we get pets when we know we're going to have to deal with letting them go like this, but then I remember all the good times that we had with him and the love that he gave us. Porto, thank you for giving us 16 amazing years buddy!


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear, Ble, I really am.  I know what you're going through, and while it gets a little easier with time, I still cry every single day thinking about our Annie.  But you're absolutely right, think about all the good times they gave you, and think about the wonderful life you gave them.  

Zoomies, treats, and ear rubs forever and ever, Porto.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sorry Ble!!  2020 has been a hard year for pets too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Hugs for you @Ble_PE


----------



## envirotex (Nov 5, 2020)

What a cutie.  So sorry @Ble_PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

This is one of the universe's great and cruel injustices, that we are cursed to outlive our pets. The Square household will remember your little Porto. Sending love from CA @Ble_PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy gotcha day to my Moo Cow! One year of weirdness down.

Sorry that your only present was an annoying little brother (another dog)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 16, 2020)

This is Banjo btw. The annoying little brother who is taller and heavier.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

My dog sitter likes to play dress up with my dog lol

( @rebecca1 @JayKay PE @fowler @squaretaper LIT AF PE since i can't post in maf)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

Which is fine because I got this robe for her from ThreadznTails


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My dog sitter likes to play dress up with my dog lol
> 
> ( @rebecca1 @JayKay PE @fowler @squaretaper LIT AF PE since i can't post in maf)
> 
> View attachment 20132


omg what a model


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> omg what a model


RIGHT?!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2020)

I AM ALWAYS HERE FOR MOO DOG AND LEGGY BOI.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2020)

Here. You can have another instance of Cloud watching YouTube and NOT contributing to society:



View attachment IMG_3941.mov


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM ALWAYS HERE FOR MOO DOG AND LEGGY BOI.


i'm being more active on their IG account because of Banjo's weird fan following he has from the shelter lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm being more active on their IG account because of Banjo's weird fan following he has from the shelter lol


I SAW THAT.  THE PEOPLE WHO USED TO WALK HIM WHO LIKED HIM AND I WAS LIKE "IF YOU LIKED HIM, WHY DIDN'T YOU WORK WITH HIM TO FIX SOME OF HIS WEIRDNESS"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I SAW THAT.  THE PEOPLE WHO USED TO WALK HIM WHO LIKED HIM AND I WAS LIKE "IF YOU LIKED HIM, WHY DIDN'T YOU WORK WITH HIM TO FIX SOME OF HIS WEIRDNESS"


Right?!

But in their defense, it would've been so hard for them to do that in the shelter environment. he's on 300mg of gaba, 150mg of trazodone, and we got him off of 80mg of clomicalm a couple of weeks ago. He is an anxious boi


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 16, 2020)

Technically not my pet, but Snoopy deserves to be on The Pet Thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Which is fine because I got this robe for her from ThreadznTails
> 
> View attachment 20133


OMG. The Glam! The Style! The Elan!

Marcie Moo always knew she had at her disposal the tools to torture the boys in the old neighborhood...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

My two dummies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

Got an update from the foster girl's fam. The cats are not amused.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Got an update from the foster girl's fam. The cats are not amused.


this is VERY memeable


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> this is VERY memeable


Make one! (I don't know how)


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Make one! (I don't know how)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 20162


You need to make more of these! (I shared with Mia's family, hahaha!)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2020)

My two coworkers makin' eyes at y'allz.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

It's snowing today, like a lot of snow. 

Moo is frolicking around the yard in the snow while Banjo sits on the steps all annoyed. Boyfriend sent me a pic of Banjo protesting and it's hilarious. He also won't go out in the rain willingly - I told the trainer from the shelter that and she was surprised since he was the only dog at the shelter who would walk on rainy days (there was a volunteer who specifically came on rainy days to walk him) but she guesses that since he's no longer desperate to get out, he's too high class for the rain lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 24, 2020)

How it started                         How it’s going


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 24, 2020)

The lifespan of stuffed dog toys is measured in minutes in our house. Even the so called heavy duty things made out of fire hoses.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2020)

What’s weird  is ever since our dog lost her hearing about a year ago she no longer removed the squeaker from dog toys - it’s actually kind of sad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 26, 2020)

Happy Pups!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 28, 2020)

Important Stella update:


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 28, 2020)

Also important Snoopy update:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 29, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> The lifespan of stuffed dog toys is measured in minutes in our house. Even the so called heavy duty things made out of fire hoses.


  :true:  ..... but they do love deer antlers! and they will last a bit longer than a few minutes!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 31, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Make one! (I don't know how)





I'm sure @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, and @BebeshKing PE can relate.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2020)

My response to the above:


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 31, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> My response to the above:


i demand more pictures of this pup


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2020)

beccabun PE said:


> i demand more pictures of this pup


That was Frodo.  He was a 5 lb. chihuahua and me and my wife's first "baby" lol.  We got him right after we met and he passed away in 2017 a few months after our son was born.  This photo is from 2012.  The one with the fireplace is from 2014.  

Frodo was cute but hated anyone he didn't know.  He earned nicknames such as "F-", "loose screw", "Fruitloop" and "That evil dog."  We loved him to death!


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 31, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> That was Frodo.  He was a 5 lb. chihuahua and me and my wife's first "baby" lol.  We got him right after we met and he passed away in 2017 a few months after our son was born.  This photo is from 2012.  The one with the fireplace is from 2014.
> 
> Frodo was cute but hated anyone he didn't know.  He earned nicknames such as "F-", "loose screw", "Fruitloop" and "That evil dog."  We loved him to death!


I literally gasped when I saw his little face. HIS EARS ARE AS BIG AS HIS FACE. 



DuranDuran said:


>


this photo had to be the inspiration for this emoji: 



DuranDuran said:


>


lil smiley boy


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2020)

beccabun PE said:


> I literally gasped when I saw his little face. HIS EARS ARE AS BIG AS HIS FACE.
> 
> this photo had to be the inspiration for this emoji:
> 
> lil smiley boy


I have a photo at home or on home computer of when we first got him.  Remind me if I don't post it later!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 1, 2021)

Banjo has settled into his new home and was snoring away. He's created a little toy hoard on his new bed. And they started re-training him while we were and talking (no dogs on the couch unless invited). Their calendars said "Banjo comes home!!" for today so he's def already loved and in the right home.

(For those not in the Maf thread, we re-homed Banjo with my best friend who is more experienced with dogs who have behavior issues, as is her partner. And both have wanted a dog for awhile so he's got a really good chance at being a good dog. The shelter would have euthanized if we returned him due to his history)


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 4, 2021)

SUPAH LEGGY BOI.

I've been debating getting a pet at my apartment, going back and forth, and I think...I'm not going to.  I do like the freedom of just...leaving to go on vacation.  Plus, I'm still paying for my two cats back in NY (parental support), and they get special/expensive food because if it's dry kibble the older cat gulps/throws up the pellets and cheap/filler/crap food results in deadly gas.

I did get a ton of soufflé cat photos.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2021)

Just had to bring one of our boys in.  He must have clipped his toenail on something this morning.  Cracked the nail (splintered outwards), and the toe is very swollen.  He has to be sedated for an exam because he's snarling and doesn't want them touching it.  They're worried the toe may be broken/fractured, or that the nail may have fractured up into the nail bed.  Poor boy, I hope he's OK and has no issues with the sedative


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome to our world. 3 of the 4 are alright going to the vet. The 4th does not like it *at all* and the vet's not terribly fond of him either. He's a big dumb oaf who's strong as can be so I think the vet's a little scared of him.

We just happen to be doing our yearly visits for all of them yesterday and today. We saved Claude for last this afternoon. When the vet found out, he gave my wife some pills when she was there earlier today with one of the cats to dope him up before we bring him in. Hopefully this stuff works better because we've tried that before and he still needed two muzzles.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jan 8, 2021)

I took Piper to the Beach yesterday.... seems like she enjoyed it!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jan 23, 2021)

Just a couple cattle dogs and their herding balls ... they could do this all day pretty sure my neighbors prob think I have a dog fight ring going on over here ...


----------



## pbrme (Jan 28, 2021)

Here's the little PBR monsters: 
Bullet (black & tan farm mix) and Jua (shiba/farm)



Lilly (our inside white princess) & Jack (prefers the outside so he owns the garage) ...we also have 6 chickens




Gosh, reading through the previous posts, I can sympathize with of all the losses, vet trips... etc. and all of the joys of being good pet caregivers. Mrs. PBR and I have loved and lost many furred & feathered friends over the years. But the old adage is true; It's better to have loved and lost... 
The end of your time with them hurts like nothing other, but we tell each other in those hard times that we would gladly feel the pain a thousand times over if it means getting to give them the life they lived. Raise a CAB later, and honor your friends past and present.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh yeah I never updated here. CW: Death

On 16 Jan 2021, Banjo crossed the rainbow bridge. The shelter made the decision for us to have him put down. His issues were not behavioral or trainable. They were clinical and he would bite unprovoked so he was a liability. His poor brain wasn't wired right and even on high dose of meds, he couldn't settle. The morning he was put down, he got a double dose of them so 600mg gabapentin and 300mg trazadone and he still could not settle and just exist. We had a vet come to my best friend's house and the four of us surrounded him to say good bye. The vet who came asked for a full history so she could do it with a clear conscience since he was only 1.5 years old. And for a moment, it looked like she was trying to figure out if she could save him and take him home. We all tried so hard to save him and give him a good life but ultimately he couldn't live a quality life. 

Almost everyone has understood the decision. And my best friend said she is happy that we had the shared experience of living with him and seeing how difficult it was to exist with him. It was hard. But Leggy Boi was loved and never had to enter the shelter or the vet's office again. 

In his memory, Boyfriend and I donated 4 huge bags of food to the pantry at the shelter for pets in need. All of his meds also went to the shelter. Along with his muzzles and the lickmat we had to give him. 

In his memory, the vet who put him down donated to the animal shelter near him (45min away from the shelter we got him at).
In his memory, a friend of our named a portion of the trail on their property for him. So there's a Banjo's Bend in northwestern Maine and he can run free thru the woods there.


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2021)

So very sorry to hear, Lycee 

I was too broken up to post this back in August, and still cry every single day. On August 30th, we lost our sweet Annie. Her appetite had declined, and her pre-dental bloodwork revealed an astronomically high white blood cell count. She stayed with us for one more family outing, and then told us she was ready to move on to the rainbow bridge. She passed away from lymphocytic leukemia, surrounded by family and her sister Ursala four days later. I love that dog more than life itself and always will. She now sits directly above my computer screen in a huge 40"x30" frame portrait. 




Her poor sister Ursala became very depressed and lethargic after her passing. We knew that she couldn't stay alone for very long, but knew that getting retired greyhounds in North Carolina would be nearly impossible due to the overwhelming number of applicants and shortage of dogs due to the FL track closures.

Thankfully, the organizer for Awesome Greyhound Adoptions in Florida reached out to me. She had a pair of sibling boys, both successful racers that were pulled early when Daytona shut down due to COVID, that were too attached to each other to be separated. They are both very big boys, and were returns after the original adopters just couldn't handle greyhounds, especially two of their size. So on Labor Day weekend, we drove all the way down to FL and back over two days. Meet our two newest family members:

The big brother, Dert (just south of 90 lbs of pure muscle)




And his handsome "little" brother, Deker (80 lbs)



After a settling in period, they both get along great with their sister. Unfortunately, there was a very scary zoomie collision in the backyard when Ursala played with them, which resulted in a pretty severe injury for Ursala at the time. She recovered beautifully, and is now happy watching zoomies from the safety of the back deck. A pic of all three below for scale. Ursala is NOT a tiny dog at 65 lbs either, but the boys are just a couple of leggy giants. For reference, Dert's head is above counter height when he's still on all fours. It's a tight squeeze in the house these days.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 1, 2021)

@Supe hugs for you

your new additions look very cute. And that's a whole lot of leg in your house now!


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Supe hugs for you
> 
> your new additions look very cute. And that's a whole lot of leg in your house now!


1) The house is now COVERED in mud.
2) Our couch is WAY too small.
3) Deker tap dances when he gets excited. I have abandoned all hope of saving our hardwood flooring.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 2, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Oh yeah I never updated here. CW: Death
> 
> On 16 Jan 2021, Banjo crossed the rainbow bridge. The shelter made the decision for us to have him put down. His issues were not behavioral or trainable. They were clinical and he would bite unprovoked so he was a liability. His poor brain wasn't wired right and even on high dose of meds, he couldn't settle. The morning he was put down, he got a double dose of them so 600mg gabapentin and 300mg trazadone and he still could not settle and just exist. We had a vet come to my best friend's house and the four of us surrounded him to say good bye. The vet who came asked for a full history so she could do it with a clear conscience since he was only 1.5 years old. And for a moment, it looked like she was trying to figure out if she could save him and take him home. We all tried so hard to save him and give him a good life but ultimately he couldn't live a quality life.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Lycee! I'm crying for you! 

We are muzzle training Timber because he gets super excited and nervous when meeting new people. He has bit a couple times before the muzzle, no blood drawn. They were more nervous nips than aggressive biting.....but still.... This exact scenario is what I want to avoid at all costs. Thankfully, once he is able to meet people and calm down, he is fine with them and I can take the muzzle off. We are working with him daily. I fully understand your position and I only hope that I don't have to endure it. These dogs are our family. But, living a life on drugs to try to keep them calm is no way for them to live. I hope you can find a new family member when you are ready. It's always a tough decision.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 2, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I'm so sorry Lycee! I'm crying for you!
> 
> We are muzzle training Timber because he gets super excited and nervous when meeting new people. He has bit a couple times before the muzzle, no blood drawn. They were more nervous nips than aggressive biting.....but still.... This exact scenario is what I want to avoid at all costs. Thankfully, once he is able to meet people and calm down, he is fine with them and I can take the muzzle off. We are working with him daily. I fully understand your position and I only hope that I don't have to endure it. These dogs are our family. But, living a life on drugs to try to keep them calm is no way for them to live. I hope you can find a new family member when you are ready. It's always a tough decision.
> 
> View attachment 21057


Muzzle training Banjo helped me win the argument that we should muzzle train Moo. I think all dogs should be muzzle trained and the stigma around them removed. A muzzled dog doesn't mean a bad dog.

We didn't want to have to have him muzzled 24/7 either but it was coming down to it when we rehomed him with my best friend. She and her partner had more experience with anxious, abused, and aggressive dogs than we do. But alas, it wasn't meant to be.

In all honesty, it's unlikely we'll get another dog. Boyfriend was very attached to Banjo - Banjo was *his* dog, even when we rehomed him. And we live in a small house (600sqft). And Moo was very stressed with him around. Maybe when she's older and if it's a lot calmer dog. But she stopped playing with toys when he lived here and it wasnt until 2 weeks ago, she started playing with toys again.

My bestie and her partner have already adopted a new dog tho. They were looking at her before they took in Banjo. Her name is Zola (I call her ZoZo) and she's a 6yo epileptic husky mix. They are her 7th home (including the 2 foster homes) and ZoZo will spend the rest of her days with them. ZoZo tends to play with all of the toys that were Banjo's favorites so that's both heartwarming and gutwrenching. She also snores


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 2, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Muzzle training Banjo helped me win the argument that we should muzzle train Moo. I think all dogs should be muzzle trained and the stigma around them removed. A muzzled dog doesn't mean a bad dog.
> 
> We didn't want to have to have him muzzled 24/7 either but it was coming down to it when we rehomed him with my best friend. She and her partner had more experience with anxious, abused, and aggressive dogs than we do. But alas, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


Completely agree that the negative reactions to muzzles needs to stop. They are not a punishment, if used correctly, and they provide a safety net between dog and human, and even other dogs. Even the most docile and calm dog can react unexpectedly. I've also introduced the muzzle to our younger pup, Piper, though she just licks everyone to death. You just never know.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 2, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Piper, though she just licks everyone to death.


Another great reason for the muzzle! Moo eats dead creatures when we're at the beach so preventing that on a hike would be great.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 2, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Another great reason for the muzzle! Moo eats dead creatures when we're at the beach so preventing that on a hike would be great.


yikes! yes agree! Piper likes to eat random things too.... you know - poop, leaves, sticks.... probably would eat a dead creature too, if I let her!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 2, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> yikes! yes agree! Piper likes to eat random things too.... you know - poop, leaves, sticks.... probably would eat a dead creature too, if I let her!


thankfully it's just sticks, crabs, and clamshells


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2021)

So, it was quite a while ago, but one of the neighbors came over and started screaming at us because "Chloe bit Owen". He bleeding? No. Did Was she chasing him? Well, no. Okay then, tell your kid not to be an asshole then. I got to tell helicopter dad that his precious Owen was shoving Ezra (4 years younger) down the hill while Ezra was screaming for him to stop so Chloe made him stop. You don't mess with one of Chloe's "kids". And BTW, she nipped at him so it was like a pinch more than anything. She's an 80lb AmStaff...if she really wanted to bite him, Owen would have been short one arm. It's funny, Owen still comes over to our yard sometimes when all the kids are out playing so clearly he was deeply traumatized by that vicious attack.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 3, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> So, it was quite a while ago, but one of the neighbors came over and started screaming at us because "Chloe bit Owen". He bleeding? No. Did Was she chasing him? Well, no. Okay then, tell your kid not to be an asshole then. I got to tell helicopter dad that his precious Owen was shoving Ezra (4 years younger) down the hill while Ezra was screaming for him to stop so Chloe made him stop. You don't mess with one of Chloe's "kids". And BTW, she nipped at him so it was like a pinch more than anything. She's an 80lb AmStaff...if she really wanted to bite him, Owen would have been short one arm. It's funny, Owen still comes over to our yard sometimes when all the kids are out playing so clearly he was deeply traumatized by that vicious attack.
> 
> View attachment 21060


I feel ya! I have to work with my 5-year old granddaughter (also name Chloe btw) about how she treats the dogs... they're not stuffed animals or toys. And very protective of their people! Ours are nothing but lovebugs unless someone new comes around or someone tries to mess with anyone in their pack.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 15, 2021)

A rare snow event in the PNW ... these guys loved it!


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 16, 2021)

Did a thing this weekend; his name is Odin and he’s a thicc boi (that’s a 48” tree he’s casually standing next to):


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 17, 2021)

Our herd's v-day pic... it only took a million to get this one!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 1, 2021)

Marcie is surveying her new kingdom


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 1, 2021)

More Odin. He’s seems to be settling fairly well. He’s learned to play fetch and is super aggressive to the vacuum cleaner (as in, def plots attacking while it’s on/moving).


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Got to see my sister's not so much a puppy anymore puppy this weekend. We last saw them around 4th of July, when you could pick him up with one arm. Apparently I have the knack. He hates head rubs and nips at everyone who tries, including my sister. He let me rub his head, scratch his ears, neck, etc. Minisnick was in heaven. A boy and his dog, who isn't his dog.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2021)

It was funny...he tells on people when he thinks they are doing something they shouldn't. the kids could be in another room with the dog, the dog comes up to you and starts mini howls and looks back towards where the kids are then back at you and more yips and mini howls.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2021)

The boys are almost 3 now. They are getting lots of lap time since I just left them for a week.


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 6, 2021)

Glad the Toilet paper shortage is mostly over now.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 10, 2021)

More Odin update: I think he’s getting more muscular. Daily fetch is bulking him up and he’s looking bigger on his cat tree.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 28, 2021)

She can be so dumb sometimes. We got one of those cheesy self-closing magnetic screen doors on the back door. She loves it cause she can go outside whenever she wants. And then she sits at the front door and barks to be let back in?!?! You know, that screen door works both ways.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2021)

hey even kids forget the backdoor is open too.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 30, 2021)

Ugh!! Bad decisions and forgetfulness allowed the Leggo’s cat to spill a mason jar of water on my closed (but on) work laptop at 6:30 am this morning.

The backstory is that Mr. leggo bought me some cute little flowers in a mason jar yesterday. Pluto, the leggo cat, was very interested in these flowers. I totally meant to move the flowers away from the laptop before closing out last night, but also totally forgot. Hence, what happened this morning. I hope the laptop is okay!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 30, 2021)

Timber turned 1 a couple weeks ago. Timber's dinner was a cheeseburger.... and I just can't get over the look on the face of our 9 yr old chihuahua...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2021)

Sometimes you just gotta derp.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 30, 2021)

Talk about derpy ... slow mo video of Timber with whipping cream.... 

View attachment IMG_7246 (3).mp4


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 30, 2021)

ok... last pet post for today. i bought rexspecs for when we take the pups hiking ... our first attempt at wearing them (minus the lenses to start) .... pretty sure that's the "i'm gonna kill you in your sleep" look...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2021)




----------



## leggo PE (May 5, 2021)

Very accurate pillow, I’m guessing!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 28, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ok... last pet post for today. i bought rexspecs for when we take the pups hiking ... our first attempt at wearing them (minus the lenses to start) .... pretty sure that's the "i'm gonna kill you in your sleep" look...
> 
> View attachment 21688


Hey @BlueBlueprint_PE ! Are those leashes homemade? Those carabiners seem so tiny. Are they actual climbing biners? I think I'm gonna copy those and make a set. What does the handle end look like? Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 28, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey @BlueBlueprint_PE ! Are those leashes homemade? Those carabiners seem so tiny. Are they actual climbing biners? I think I'm gonna copy those and make a set. What does the handle end look like? Muchisimas gracias!


no! actually, i bought them from wilderdog and the carabiners are actually pretty decent sized (bigger than i expected). their collars are 1.5" thick I think. but yes, they are made of climbing rope  they're awesome. i bought both the 5-ft and the 10-ft lengths. 5-ft for neighborhood walks to keep them close. 10-ft for wilderness walks when they can explore more but i can't let them totally off-leash.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 28, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> actually, i bought them from wilderdog and the carabiners are actually pretty decent sized


Thanks @BlueBlueprint_PE! Here's a sack of anxiety for your troubles:






Edit: Also, the range of colors are super cute! Which to get? HMMMMM...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 28, 2021)

Lookit this little dandy about town, sheesh!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 3, 2021)

Very important research has been conducted. Odin only wakes up after 5 head kisses. If I only give him 3 kisses, he continues to sleep.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2021)

Bittersweet day. Today is my girls' 11th birthday. It's just not the same without my Annie (left), who past over the bridge last August. While Ursala (right) is showing signs of aging (arthritis, some muscle loss) and pants a lot/has garbled breathing due to laryngeal paralysis, she's otherwise her bouncy, happy, lunatic self, and I'm forever grateful for that. While the boys spend a weekend at our sitter's house for a greyhound playcation, we will be bringing Ursala up to Wheeling, WV where she will see a herd of land sharks (greyhound puppies) and horses at the farm she grew up on, as well as her breeder who reunited her and her sister upon retirement. We hope its a nice treat for her and that the trip and being away from the boys doesn't stress her out.


----------



## BeccaE (Jun 5, 2021)

These are my birdies: Kiwi (19 year old senegal) and Pun’kin (3 year old caique)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 5, 2021)

BeccaE said:


> These are my birdies: Kiwi (19 year old senegal) and Pun’kin (3 year old caique)
> View attachment 22672
> View attachment 22673


The people demand more Kiwi n' Pun'kin!!!

Here's a sleepy Sofie for your troubles:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 7, 2021)

The taller the grass the more fun it is .... and wet .. they were very wet dogs by the time we were done. As was I... 




Timber was clearly not amused that I kept calling them back for pictures...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2021)

Supe said:


> Bittersweet day. Today is my girls' 11th birthday. It's just not the same without my Annie (left), who past over the bridge last August. While Ursala (right) is showing signs of aging (arthritis, some muscle loss) and pants a lot/has garbled breathing due to laryngeal paralysis, she's otherwise her bouncy, happy, lunatic self, and I'm forever grateful for that. While the boys spend a weekend at our sitter's house for a greyhound playcation, we will be bringing Ursala up to Wheeling, WV where she will see a herd of land sharks (greyhound puppies) and horses at the farm she grew up on, as well as her breeder who reunited her and her sister upon retirement. We hope its a nice treat for her and that the trip and being away from the boys doesn't stress her out.
> 
> View attachment 22634


so how did she handle the trip and being separated form the boys?


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> so how did she handle the trip and being separated form the boys?


She was OK on the road, but now that she's home and reunited with them, has some diarrhea! I think the stress and change in routine just caught up with her, but she was still eating and behaving normally other than her breathing being a little worse than usual. I am trying some allergy meds and antacids to see if it helps any.


----------



## BeccaE (Jun 11, 2021)

Pun’kin distributing carrot pieces all over the table


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 14, 2021)

July 4th is approaching, but the neighborhood hooligans are getting an early start. Here's Phase I of mental shutdown:


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2021)

Some asshole is lighting them off here, too. Our sweet Annie was always terrified of them, and would shake uncontrollably all night long. Thankfully her sister and the boys couldn't care less. Dert is more scared of the noise our electric flyswatter makes.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> July 4th is approaching, but the neighborhood hooligans are getting an early start. Here's Phase I of mental shutdown:


awe. poor thing. This will be Piper's first 4th .... Timber was too young last year I feel like. So this year should be interesting. To top it off, Piper is in full blown heat now. She's miserable. Timber is beside himself cuz he KNOWS what he needs to do, but we won't let him. I had to order diapers for Timber to add an extra layer of protection. We are in week 2. I need all the help I can get to get the rest of the way through.... We don't want any puppies. Not during her first heat.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> awe. poor thing. This will be Piper's first 4th .... Timber was too young last year I feel like. So this year should be interesting. To top it off, Piper is in full blown heat now. She's miserable. Timber is beside himself cuz he KNOWS what he needs to do, but we won't let him. I had to order diapers for Timber to add an extra layer of protection. We are in week 2. I need all the help I can get to get the rest of the way through.... We don't want any puppies. Not during her first heat.
> 
> View attachment 22874


You know if Piper had any accidental puppies I'm collecting ALL of them, right???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

So, it turns out Auggie is *really *into mid-90s BBC period pieces. Here he is 100% engrossed (no, seriously) in Pride and Prejudice:


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 22, 2021)

SOPHIE COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE INTRICASIES OF VICTORIAN ROMANCE.

@BlueBlueprint_PE are you actually going to breed them during second/future heats? I'm just curious. For fun? Furthering the line? LETTING EVERYONE IN EB TO GET A PUPPER?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Furthering the line? LETTING EVERYONE IN EB TO GET A PUPPER?


I mean...I literally only have rescue animals from either the city shelter or the SPCA......BUUUUT

@BlueBlueprint_PE I'M LISTENING.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> VICTORIAN ROMANCE


Regency romance! Victorian era came after!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

Triple?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I mean...I literally only have rescue animals from either the city shelter or the SPCA......BUUUUT
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE I'M LISTENING.


I admit that when we first got Timber, my husband's idea, I never had any intention of getting another one. When we decided to get him a friend that he could actually play with (that wasn't a chihuahua), we looked at rescues first of various breeds. Finding Piper was pure chance. The final decision to breed later is still up for debate, but I also didn't want to get them fixed before their growth plates were fully formed. If we do decide to breed, any potential adopters will be fully vetted. My dad gets first dibs since he drove with me to Idaho to pick up Piper. 

I have rescued pups, both our chihuahua mixes are rescues. Our lab/pit mix we had for 11 years was a rescue. We finally had to put her down due to a brain tumor a few years ago. If I had acres of land (which I'm totally looking for), I would rescue them all!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, it turns out Auggie is *really *into mid-90s BBC period pieces. Here he is 100% engrossed (no, seriously) in Pride and Prejudice:


this is adorable! none of my dogs have ever been interested in the TV... but then again, my husband watches it far more than I do.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

TRIPLE!!! 

with a pup pic for fun.... cuz it is the pet thread after all...thank god for crate training!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> TRIPLE!!!
> 
> with a pup pic for fun.... cuz it is the pet thread after all...thank god for crate training!
> View attachment 22876


You have such cool doggie equipment/facilities! 

OMG I love Timber's and Piper's fuzzy mugs...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You have such cool doggie equipment/facilities!


Expensive little $hit$...  


squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMG I love Timber's and Piper's fuzzy mugs...


good thing they're cute... though the hair is a bit ridiculous. i need someone to come in and vacuum like every day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

Found a sad pancake in the laundry room:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i need someone to come in and vacuum like every day.


For realzies! Samez, plus we have the two cats and (previously) guinea pigs so it's outta control.

Who's the chihuahua??? Haha, errbody's ears!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Found a sad pancake in the laundry room:


I'm clearly not being productive this afternoon. but this is way more entertaining...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> For realzies! Samez, plus we have the two cats and (previously) guinea pigs so it's outta control.
> 
> Who's the chihuahua??? Haha, errbody's ears!


The chihuahua is the queen of the house. The fun police. The regulator. Whenever any of them start getting too crazy, she makes sure to put them back in line. She's 9 now. We've had her about 5 years. Those ears are something else for sure!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> The chihuahua is the queen of the house. The fun police. The regulator. Whenever any of them start getting too crazy, she makes sure to put them back in line. She's 9 now. We've had her about 5 years. Those ears are something else for sure!


Name?? Please and thank you!

Also, found another sad pancake. No one is happy!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Name?? Please and thank you!
> 
> Also, found another sad pancake. No one is happy!


Ollie ... clearly miserable...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Name?? Please and thank you!
> 
> Also, found another sad pancake. No one is happy!


This was a few weeks ago... when you don't really wanna play with the ball, but you don't want the other kids to play with it either....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

okay .. one more for good measure ... and TRIPLE... 

Timber is very distraught that he can't play outside with Piper. 




And .. Piper has apparently contracted kennel cough (just got off the phone with the vet - apparently it's running rampant right now) from her vet visit a couple weeks ago.... every time she coughs Timber is very concerned...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> And .. Piper has apparently contracted kennel cough (just got off the phone with the vet - apparently it's running rampant right now) from her vet visit a couple weeks ago.... every time she coughs Timber is very concerned...


Ow my heart!!

Poor Piper!! Good luck nursing the bby back to health @BlueBlueprint_PE...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ow my heart!!
> 
> Poor Piper!! Good luck nursing the bby back to health @BlueBlueprint_PE...


thank you! Double whammy .... heat cycle, kennel cough... poor thing. always hate seeing them not feel well.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 23, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Expensive little $hit$...
> 
> good thing they're cute... though the hair is a bit ridiculous. i need someone to come in and vacuum like every day.


We got one of those robot vacuums a couple years ago...nothing fancy, just one from Amazon that had decent reviews. We've got all hardwood floors downstairs and it actually does a pretty decent job of keeping the dog hair at bay. Bonus, it's short enough that it even gets under most of the furniture. For a while I had it set it to run every night at midnight. Usually woke up to it sitting back its charger ready to be emptied. Sometimes woke up and played hide-and-seek to see where it got stuck.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 23, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> thank you! Double whammy .... heat cycle, kennel cough... poor thing. always hate seeing them not feel well.


Update: Piper slept much better last night with the meds the doc gave her.  She's still coughing a bit, but definitely better than yesterday.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 23, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, it turns out Auggie is *really *into mid-90s BBC period pieces. Here he is 100% engrossed (no, seriously) in Pride and Prejudice:


On the rare occasion when I actually try to watch TV.... they just want to play catch...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 23, 2021)

Because I like posting Odin. Please have reference to his size: bigger than vacuum but smaller than cat tree.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 23, 2021)

King Poot (Pluto) was feeling left out!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 23, 2021)

Odin and Pluto can be synchronized shrimpies!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 23, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Odin and Pluto can be synchronized shrimpies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 22900


Totally! Pluto’s in. They’re basically cousins, anyway. Odin’s mom was probably the sister of Pluto’s dad.

By the way, I used to have that cat inclined scratcher! If I can recommend two cat scratchers, one cheap and one expensive, they are these: 







Pluto has two of the first one, and loves to lie and sleep in them and scratch them too! The second one is much more expensive and is the Mondo tower from Purrfect Post. Honestly, this is Pluto’s favorite thing. He lounges in it and because it’s right by the window, he can spend hours there, no issue. Pluto’s also a pretty big cat, and it’s tall enough that he can stretch upwards pretty much completely on the base. It also is heavy duty, so when he jumps off of it (usually onto the couch, but sometime the ground), it may wobble a little bit, but he’s never tipped it over, like he has with his other post!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 23, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Totally! Pluto’s in. They’re basically cousins, anyway. Odin’s mom was probably the sister of Pluto’s dad.
> 
> By the way, I used to have that cat inclined scratcher! If I can recommend two cat scratchers, one cheap and one expensive, they are these:
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha, I'm a firm Kong incline scratcher follower. Cats in NY love it, and the fact that I can buy refills for it helps a lot! Odin likes to sleep more than actually scratch, and the incliners are the perfect height for him to chill. He doesn't use his big cat tower that much. He's too big to really fit inside the little hidey hole section (though he trieeees) and he overflows the edge of the perches. He usually uses it to look out the window from a distance, then from much closer.

Odin is a simple baby who just wants snacks and hard food all the time and is disgusted by the kids next door splashing in their new pool.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 23, 2021)

Definitely not 100% ... aside from chasing the occasional bug or bird. She just wanted to lay in the grass....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 24, 2021)

still no improvement... coughing up white foamy phlegm all night, and now she's not eating anything. not event peanut butter, roasted chicken, the chicken heart treats they love... nothing... not event slightly interested in a walk down the street...  i called this vet this morning. waiting to hear back.

as soon as we got back to our yard, she just found a comfy grassy spot to lay down. we didn't even go half a block.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 24, 2021)

The vet gave her fluids and swapped out the cough med with a liquid so it’s easier on her throat and stomach. Heart and lungs sound good and nothing alarming from the doc visit. 

I had no idea (until today) that giving a pet fluids is basically just injecting fluids under the skin. Now she has a humpback for a few hours. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 24, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> giving a pet fluids is basically just injecting fluids under the skin.


Poor Piper!! Get well soon, little one.

Yah, I used to have to do sub-Q fluids for one of my cats. It doesn't hurt them and is absorbed at a rate that keeps them hydrated. So, it's an $85 glass of water.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 24, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Poor Piper!! Get well soon, little one.
> 
> Yah, I used to have to do sub-Q fluids for one of my cats. It doesn't hurt them and is absorbed at a rate that keeps them hydrated. So, it's an $85 glass of water.


right on the money ... literally.   for now she's resting. Timber is trying to make her feel better.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 24, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Timber is trying to make her feel better.


Psh, meanwhile, Sofie is being a total you-know-what to her sweet brother (he just sits there and takes it):


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 24, 2021)

Something caught Aries's attention and now she has to kill it:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupdate: Piper seems in much better spirits tonight. She wasn’t interested in her normal food but did eat half my cheeseburger, so I’ll take it. Then she went for a short walk, tried to chase a cat, and played in the yard with Timber (diapers and all).


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 25, 2021)

Yesterday, I started packing for my trip (which Odin is coming with me). Last time we travelled, I just filled a backpack since it was only a couple days. This time I was packing a small luggage. There was a lot of complaining and scolding by the baby cat (this pic can also be used as an Odin size chart):


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 26, 2021)

_Piper ate her own food today (instead of mine) and she played outside a bit.

_
also .. I think dogs playing outside in diapers just might be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 27, 2021)

Ol’ girl had the best weekend ever. Swimming, fetching, harassing beavers and chasing kids on the gravel bar.


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2021)

Rough "vacation" week. Ended up with Ursala at both the regular vet and the ER vet. After going out to do her morning business, she came in panting heavily and pacing. All around the downstairs, then upstairs, then all the bathrooms, etc., - even the rooms where she normally never goes. She did this for hours, never laying down or resting. Took her to the vet, they examined/sedated her, found nothing obvious, and gave her a valium/opioid injection after making best guess that she was in pain from SOMETHING, we just didn't know what. She squatted a bit when pressing near her spine, so back pain was best we could figure.

Got her home, and she began pacing/panting despite the injection that should have had her out cold. Emergency vets had a 6 hour wait time, so I was going to try and watch her through the night. Around 10PM or so, she was worse than ever, and was acting non-responsive to calling her name and her legs were shaking. Her tail was tucked, and she was acting scared of me when I approached, even though she's at my side 24/7. I called e-vet thinking she was having a stroke, they said they'll get her right in. She passed all the neurological/cognitive tests, and actually laid down there once her adrenaline started wearing off. They also couldn't find anything other than noticing the same reaction to pressing on her back. 

All we can figure is that some combination of arthritis and movement was pinching a nerve in her back, causing a lot of pain. The shaking was mostly from fatigue at that point (14 hours on her feet), so they gave a stronger dose of gabapentin for nerve pain and trazodone for anxiety to be taken in combination with her anti-inflammatory. Other than a little bit of anxiety yesterday morning, she seems to be doing better despite starting to wean her off the anxiety meds. The night we brought her home, she slept through the night, ate her breakfast, and then slept again from 8AM straight through until nearly 7PM. She does seem hesitant to go outside, which leads me to believe that she's associating something out there with pain and it has her a bit spooked. 

I think she took about another 10 years off my life, because I was scared to death that we were going to lose her, and that she didn't remember who I was.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 28, 2021)

^Geez @Supe, that sucks. Do you have any outdoor cameras to see if something happened?


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2021)

pbrme said:


> ^Geez @Supe, that sucks. Do you have any outdoor cameras to see if something happened?


Unfortunately not. There were no signs of bites, stings, etc. anywhere else. She is older and has some arthritis, and she did have a soft tissue injury near her spine last fall (collided with one of the boys and went backwards into a tree trunk, hitting where a branch was cut, which poked a hole into the skin/muscle). No limp, so I don't think she tripped or stepped in a hole or anything. Really sucks when you can't get a diagnosis or figure out what went on! If it happens again, she will probably have to have a CT or MRI to see if there's something internal going on.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 30, 2021)

Piper is a bit too smart for her own good. She's decided she does not like taking her medicine and refuses to eat even the tastiest of treats/food (chicken, cheese, beef, pill pouches... ) if I even touch her pill bottle. I have to wash my hands at least twice to get the smell off before I try to give it to her. Even then it's a toss up. She smells whatever treat I'm trying to fool her with, even a hint of smell of the pill and she won't touch it.... worse when she does, finds the pill and spits it out... 2 more days of meds...

side note. we bought some boots for them. yesterday was the first day trying them on. it went better than I expected.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 30, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> we bought some boots for them. yesterday was the first day trying them on. it went better than I expected.


OMFG their little feetsies!! I could die.

Gosh, your doggos look so small! How much do Timber and Piper weigh?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 30, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMFG their little feetsies!! I could die.
> 
> Gosh, your doggos look so small! How much do Timber and Piper weigh?


Timber is about 42 lbs and Piper is just under 30 lbs now. She was almost 35lb, but lost a few pounds being sick. I have no doubt she will gain them back though~


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 30, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Piper is a bit too smart for her own good. She's decided she does not like taking her medicine and refuses to eat even the tastiest of treats/food (chicken, cheese, beef, pill pouches... ) if I even touch her pill bottle. I have to wash my hands at least twice to get the smell off before I try to give it to her. Even then it's a toss up. She smells whatever treat I'm trying to fool her with, even a hint of smell of the pill and she won't touch it.... worse when she does, finds the pill and spits it out... 2 more days of meds...
> 
> side note. we bought some boots for them. yesterday was the first day trying them on. it went better than I expected.
> View attachment 22977
> ...



Not sure if it will work for Piper, but when my cat (not a dog, ha) got too smart to eat full pills (even really small ones) when he had dental surgery last year, we ground up the pills (or opened the capsules of the powder pills) and mixed them into either wet food or water and his dry food. It worked pretty well. Might be something to consider if you think it would at all make sense for little Piper!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jul 2, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Not sure if it will work for Piper, but when my cat (not a dog, ha) got too smart to eat full pills (even really small ones) when he had dental surgery last year, we ground up the pills (or opened the capsules of the powder pills) and mixed them into either wet food or water and his dry food. It worked pretty well. Might be something to consider if you think it would at all make sense for little Piper!


Yes! I've definitely starting getting more creative! I have added it to her food. That's only a struggle when she's not wanting to eat all of her food, so I grind it up and put a little bit of food out with the meds in it. Once she finishes that, I give her the rest.  Thankfully we only have one more dose this morning!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jul 2, 2021)

Timber: “… and then mom said we can’t chase the neighborhood cats!!!" 
Timer and Piper: "bahahahahaha”


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jul 2, 2021)

TRIPPLLEE !!!

She's feeling much better by the way!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jul 5, 2021)

Timber, Ollie, and Piper say Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2021)

Ursala has been doing well since her "event". In fact, she's been happier and more playful than normal, which leads me to believe that being on the gabapentin day and night is also helping with some residual aches and pains from her arthritis, and seems to be helping her breathing as well. I'm going to talk to the vet about a possible ongoing regiment gabapentin for her. 

Our giant boy Dert did NOT do well with fireworks. Poor guy was shaking like a leaf. Thankfully I still had some left over sedatives for him. Ursala was a bit anxious at first when the big ones started hitting, but snuggled up with Dert in the office and then slept through the rest of them. Deker didn't care at all and snoozed the night away.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jul 6, 2021)

Supe said:


> Ursala has been doing well since her "event". In fact, she's been happier and more playful than normal, which leads me to believe that being on the gabapentin day and night is also helping with some residual aches and pains from her arthritis, and seems to be helping her breathing as well. I'm going to talk to the vet about a possible ongoing regiment gabapentin for her.
> 
> Our giant boy Dert did NOT do well with fireworks. Poor guy was shaking like a leaf. Thankfully I still had some left over sedatives for him. Ursala was a bit anxious at first when the big ones started hitting, but snuggled up with Dert in the office and then slept through the rest of them. Deker didn't care at all and snoozed the night away.


awe! poor pups!! Gabapentin helps for sure! My mom gives her dog that to help with his hips. Hope that her playfulness continues! 

Thankfully none of my pups were phased by the fireworks. They were going off like crazy all over the neighborhood...all weekend long. They looked out the window a few times, but other than that, they pretty much slept. On the other hand, my Vitamix is apparently out to kill them, because every time I start making a smoothie, they hide upstairs in my bedroom.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess I shouldn't have been surprised with Dert. I thought he'd be OK since we get intermittent fireworks going off at all times of the year due to asshole neighbors and they don't seem to phase him, but on the flip side, he's scared of his own farts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 6, 2021)

Supe said:


> Our giant boy Dert did NOT do well with fireworks. Poor guy was shaking like a leaf.


Same with the Sofie. She just shut down and shaking and panting. I gave her a Trazadone, put on her Thunder Shirt, and installed her into my side of the bed:

Cowering in the bathroom...






Snorkel of despair.





Sad lump.





Auggie wasn't afraid, he likes to take any opportunity to snug with his big sister.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 7, 2021)

Fortunately, our dogs do okay when they’re in the house. They were outside a couple nights later and someone started setting some fireworks off and they were both at the back door scratching to get in.

Wife and I were talking about how it’s just getting ridiculous now. When I was a kid, we were always “the house” on the 4th because we’d stock up in TN during trips to FL. Now, even though it’s still illegal to set them off, you can buy fireworks in OH. Seems like they start 2 or 3 nights before the 4th and go 2 or 3 nights after.


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2021)

I live right on the SC line. They're legal in SC, illegal in NC. You can drive about 3 miles to the nearest store, or head over by the amusement park where there are about 4 places that sell them right off the highway.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 7, 2021)

It's become quite a joke in Ohio. You can run to a store down the street to buy them, but you have to sign a form saying you promise you won't set them off in the state.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 28, 2021)

Cats. Have you met them?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2021)

minisnick REALLY wants one these. I think he would have skipped the rest of the tour if he could have stayed and play with Monty.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 4, 2021)

Reason #1001 why I don’t leave them in the yard alone … with enough motivation, she could jump that fence. Today she was after a dragonfly…


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 4, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick REALLY wants one these. I think he would have skipped the rest of the tour if he could have stayed and play with Monty.
> View attachment 23186


GET ONE. Snakes, and reptiles in general, are super cool pets and I loved Happy when she was alive. Does mean you need to get an exotic vet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> GET ONE. Snakes, and reptiles in general, are super cool pets and I loved Happy when she was alive. Does mean you need to get an exotic vet.


and that is exactly what don't have here. it would be over an hour to the closest one.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 5, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> and that is exactly what don't have here. it would be over an hour to the closest one.


Do they do house visits? When we had Iggy and Happy and Tippy the exotic vet would do house calls for their annual, since it's easier for them to come with their little scale and whatnot than us packing up a 6'+ long iguana and a super angry Russian tortoise (Happy was the best out of the three and she just wanted to do train circles around her cage and eat thawed out pinkies since real mice are mean to her).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 5, 2021)

Ok, new game: Aries or Odin?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Meet Stitch, the monarch! SNickette was so excited when we got the eggs...we FINALLY have pet.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 5, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ok, new game: Aries or Odin?


50/50 shot... i'm going with Aries..


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 5, 2021)

Aries or Odin?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 5, 2021)

I still keep in contact with Piper’s breeder. Here is one of her brothers (the largest pup of the litter) Brutus on the left. He’s 57 lbs. Piper on the right. She’s a petite 32 lbs. 

They have the same smile!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Aries or Odin?
> 
> View attachment 23258


I’ll go the other way … Odin.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 5, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I still keep in contact with Piper’s breeder. Here is one of her brothers (the largest pup of the litter) Brutus on the left. He’s 57 lbs. Piper on the right. She’s a petite 32 lbs.
> 
> They have the same smile!
> View attachment 23259


OMFG if Piper ever accidentally-on-purpose gets preggos, I'm coming to your place!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 5, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMFG if Piper ever accidentally-on-purpose gets preggos, I'm coming to your place!


 thankfully, we made it through the first heat cycle with no puppies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 5, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> thankfully, we made it through the first heat cycle with no puppies!


I'm...a little sad about that. Here, have another fearsome beast:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 5, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm...a little sad about that. Here, have another fearsome beast:


we did get health DNA testing back on Piper and Timber. So.... maybe pups in the future.... we will see! This breed is not for the weak! But, looks likes you're well trained in fearsome beasts..


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 5, 2021)

Uh. Fearsome beast rebuttal (Odin is not as scary as Aries…)


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 5, 2021)

Here’s Pluto, claws needing to be clipped but all available to scratch your nearest piece of upholstered furniture!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2021)

THe rings are visible this morning


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 6, 2021)

Off leash training last night! Along with some fetch at the end  and a play date with their fellow cattle dog Rainy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 6, 2021)

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Off leash training last night! Along with some fetch at the end  and a play date with their fellow cattle dog Rainy. View attachment 23278
> 
> View attachment 23279


Oh em squeeee WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE CUSTOM HANKIES???


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 6, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oh em squeeee WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE CUSTOM HANKIES???


Aren't' they cute!!? 

Etsy ... ArlenDesign is the shop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 6, 2021)

Aries or Odin:


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 6, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Aries or Odin:


Aries, only because the license stamp saying State of California was a dead giveaway! Unless, of course, Odin is taking unsanctioned trips out west without @JayKay PE!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 6, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Aries or Odin:


either way .... looks like a helpful work buddy.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 8, 2021)

Aries or Odin????


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2021)

Posted on FB, but my poor girl Ursala started projectile vomiting/bleeding out both ends yesterday. Got her to the e-vet as quickly as possible, and she spent the night there on IV with anti-nausea meds, antibiotics, and acid reducers. Fingers crossed she progresses throughout the day and we can bring her home this evening. 

HGE is the current diagnosis, which in short, the GI tract from tip to tail becomes massively inflamed and then continues filling the stomach/intestines with blood and mucus/water, which can lead to dehydration in very short order. There is no definitive known cause for it, but if you ever see your dog vomiting and bleeding from its rear end, stay calm and get it to your vet ASAP for IV fluids! I would have been a complete mess if not for my sister's dog having gone through this not even two weeks ago, and I spent most of our vacation talking her through it over the phone and reviewing lab work for her!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh no, @Supe ! I'm praying for the best outcome! It's good that you knew what was going on and didn't panic, thus resulting in quicker response and fluids (which is a huge issue with pets once they become dehydrated).


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2021)

It was amazing how quickly it hit her. She was running and full of energy, but did have some AM diarrhea. Inhaled her breakfast, and shortly thereafter the vomiting started. Just a cup or so at first, followed by projectile vomiting that emptied out the past two meals which looked mostly undigested, and then the bloody/mucusy mix from there. Poor thing could barely get up and walk around by the time they took her back for the IV and blood work


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 9, 2021)

Supe said:


> Poor thing could barely get up and walk around by the time they took her back for the IV and blood work


Oh so! Sorry to hear @Supe. Good luck, poor bby puppers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 9, 2021)

Odin or Aries:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Stitch - post molting sporting antennae


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2021)

He had a huge color change over night and ate a heart shape...just have to share


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 11, 2021)

The Creation of Odin (Creazione de Odino), fresco. 2021.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 11, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> The Creation of Odin (Creazione de Odino), fresco. 2021.
> 
> View attachment 23334


You have it backwards: he is the Creator.


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2021)

Ursala is recovering well. She was having some accidents while resting/sleeping, so she'd been in a diaper for the past two days. Still has diarrhea, but no more blood in the stool. Prognosis on the accidents was "reservoir incontinence", i.e. the inflammation in the lower GI cannot store the poop, so the only place it has to go is out, regardless of how good their sphincter is working (vet said tone back there was excellent, so it's not an old age/can't hold it type issue.) She hasn't had any accidents in 24 hours, so the diaper is off for now since her hind end was irritated from the ER stay and I want to get some aiflow (fingers crossed she continues without any accidents). She lost a lot of weight even after rehydrating (5 lbs in a 65 lbs dog), but she is eagerly looking forward to putting that weight back on as soon as her stomach is able to handle it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 17, 2021)

Aries or Odin?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2021)

aeries


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2021)

Lilo molting last night. That was some of the weirdest stuff. They usually molt overnight so we never see it. The head turned back to the normal black/white after an hr or so.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 17, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> That was some of the weirdest stuff.


@snickerd3 THIS IS SO COOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @snickerd3 THIS IS SO COOL


The pictures really don't do it justice. I need better lighting, but I at the same time I don't want to interfere too much with their natural process. They still need to make the trip to mexico, but have lived a climate controlled life so far free from predators....unless you count our faces up in their business watching.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 18, 2021)

Don’t be suspicious, don’t be suspicious~~~


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2021)

Before and after my morning meetings. Dang I thought it took longer. Lilo is still an eating caterpillar so the enclosure is going to have to be opened, so I hope his butt glue is super strong to handle the vibrations until Lilo follows suit.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 19, 2021)

This was last weekend, Jua's first time at the ocean.








Bullet and Jua helping me de-sand and stow the camping gear.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2021)

what breed is Jua? Looks part husky/lab/shepherd/fox


----------



## pbrme (Aug 19, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> what breed is Jua? Looks part husky/lab/shepherd/fox


She's a rescue, and her papers said Shiba mix. She's def Shiba, has the trademark vocalizations and mannerisms but also part Tigger, and ninja. Loves to hop around, climb chain link fence and open doors. We think she's mixed with some kind of bird dog too, takes off after pheasant and quail all the time.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's more Jua goof ball & her bro. Edit: Jua's staring at a bird in all of these pictures.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 20, 2021)

Skeptical Auggie is skeptical:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 25, 2021)

Auggie's bday this past weekend. He had such a good day he got "happy tail" and sprained his tail bonziez!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 27, 2021)

Apparently yesterday was national dog day.... Happy belated Dog Day!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 30, 2021)

Odin was traumatized by my relatives coming over for a few nights. We live a solitary life and he was very “these people are nice, but they need to go, why are they sleeping on our bed?!??” He finally settled later Sunday night. We watched the Bob Ross documentary together.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2021)

Stitch ended up being a female monarch. We let her out yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2021)

I lost my beautiful Annie one year ago today to Lymphocytic Leukemia. Seeing her go from her normal self to unable to walk in a matter of hours was the hardest thing I've ever been through. I'm still devastated, and cry about her loss all the time. There's a special bouquet of pink flowers on the mantle today to match her collar, and a candle we'll light tonight in her memory.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 30, 2021)

You’re still working?!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 30, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> Stitch ended up being a female monarch. We let her out yesterday afternoon.


Stitch had the itch to ditch. Byeeeeeeee!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 30, 2021)

Dogs. Have you met them?











AKA, today I learned I have a pet...hedgehog?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Aug 30, 2021)

Ying and Yang …


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 31, 2021)

I started playing video games last night. I haven’t played/picked up the switch since before I got Odin. He was super confused because I usually watch tv/eat snacks and finish at 10pm. I played Pokémon way past 10pm. He wanted bedtime snacks and bedtime. I am a horrible parent.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Sep 13, 2021)

This weekend's adventure.. river explorations. No swimming in those rapids though!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Oct 8, 2021)

Zoomies!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2021)

Pluto!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Oct 15, 2021)

Piper was in a whole ass mood last night. She’s clearly not a fan that it’s getting dark early and it’s raining and she can’t play outside


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 15, 2021)

I think Odin is super excited for the colder weather…


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2021)

our neighbors got a new puppy yesterday. half shih zu-half pomerianian. Looks like a little bear walking around. Atlas has little less white on the under belly than this pic


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2021)

Send some positive vibes for Ursala and Deker. Both are at the vets this morning with tummy troubles, and Deker has been limping for about three days :'(


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 30, 2021)

FORBIDDEN ALLIANCE:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 1, 2021)

Peeking out from the blanket because I went to the bathroom unannounced.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 2, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Peeking out from the blanket because I went to the bathroom unannounced.
> 
> View attachment 26158


There’s an Ollie in those folds….


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 17, 2021)

Lilly Bean enjoying some sun.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Dec 17, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Lilly Bean enjoying some sun.


OH. MY. GOD. SHE IS SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How am I just now finding this thread?!?!!?


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Dec 17, 2021)

Supe said:


> Here's a pic of my greyhound (retired racer) Ursala that the GF snapped yesterday. Great dog, still having some separation anxiety issues that we're working on.
> 
> View attachment 5637


@Supe Ursala is STUNNING!!!!! I love her!!! Here are my two greys. Ada (fawn) and Vanderlyle (brindle). They really are the most incredible dogs ever.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 17, 2021)

Piper is very unhappy with me for putting the diaper on her again... but here we are... heat cycle #2... she's cranky!! poor thing!


----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2021)

MeowMeow PE said:


> @Supe Ursala is STUNNING!!!!! I love her!!! Here are my two greys. Ada (fawn) and Vanderlyle (brindle). They really are the most incredible dogs ever.
> View attachment 26522
> View attachment 26523


OMGOMGOMG!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2021)

Supe said:


> OMGOMGOMG!


@MeowMeow PE Supe is super happy someone else has greyhounds on the board. Now there can be many fast lazy noodles posted!


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2021)

Our fancy boy (Deker) was too proud of his accessory (purple vet wrap to stop a scrape from bleeding) to let us take it off of him last night. He kept booping us away with his nose and then curling up to hide it


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 23, 2021)

Need to examine the chimes and catch basin!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Eve from Timber, Piper, and Ollie!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 27, 2021)

we got snow!!!


----------



## steel (Dec 27, 2021)

My mom's new golden retriever!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 31, 2021)

Yesterday while my husband and I pulled up carpet, my dog decided to use his freshly clipped nails to scratch up our hundred year old French doors.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2022)

So Ursala has been having recurring bouts of GI issues that we haven't been able to kick. It used to be that antibiotics would keep her clear for a few months at a time, then a few weeks, then it would turn into two rounds of antibiotics... until this last round, which we couldn't get over the hump. Lots of gas, diarrhea, etc.

So a lot of $$$ later in testing, and she's been diagnosed with EPI, SIBO, and likely IBD. EPI means the pancreas is no longer secreting the necessary digestive enzymes (likely caused by long term damage from multiple bouts of pancreatitis which we have battled since she was young), which means vitamin deficiencies and eventual weight loss due to malabsorption. The undigested food feeds SIBO, which is a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestines, causing more gas, diarrhea, and possibly her HGE event earlier this year. It also explains how she's been maintaining her weight despite eating double what the boys do, and they have 20-30 lbs on her. 

The care plan is digestive enzymes with every meal ($$$), and two months of Tylosin which is an antibiotic intended for longer usage than metronidazole. This is coupled with a prescription hydrolyzed kibble ($$$$$). She also needs B12 injections weekly - she had one already, today they are showing me how to administer, and I will do them from home from now on. 

She had been on chicken and rice for a bland diet with some of the kibble introduced, and the first night on the new meds was a disaster. The gas was out of this world, and her BM was one of the worst to date. I was going to stop the kibble, but a vet friend (former greyhound trainer and pet mom to FIFTEEN greyhounds) said she NEEDS that kibble, stop the chicken and rice instead, as she may have developed a sensitivity/allergy to the chicken. Second day seemed a little better, and by the third day the gas has stopped completely. I haven't seen any fresh BM's, but I'm hoping for a nice, fully formed turd at some point! 

Never thought the moments I'd look forward to most in my life would be literal dog shit!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 24, 2022)

He simply dngaf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Feb 2, 2022)

Aries thoroughly unimpressed by PowerPoint:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 2, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Aries thoroughly unimpressed by PowerPoint:


I concur....


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 5, 2022)

Please enjoy spooky Odin who was startled at me actually waking up at 4:30am for work on a Saturday.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 5, 2022)

For you all, a progression of Pluto. Firstly, a mountain of Pluto:







Lastly, ferocious Pluto!


----------



## pbrme (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 14, 2022)

I cannot fathom the thoughts running through Ollie’s head.


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2022)

We've got Ursala's BM's under control, but not fine tuned yet. Say some prayers for her - she goes in for a much needed dental next Thursday. Anesthesia is risky for greyhounds, never mind senior ones, so fingers crossed for an uneventful procedure!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 21, 2022)

mudpuppy said:


> Haven't posted this here yet, but one of our dogs had a 17 pound spleenic mass removed in May. It was malignant, but not metastatic and the mitotic index was zero, so we've started him on chemotherapy. Two rounds of chemo complete with 4 more to go. He seems to be doing pretty well. He gets a bit sick for a few days from the chemo, but in general he has more energy and seems happier than he did before the surgery.
> 
> We always said we wouldn't be "those people" that put a dog through chemo, thinking that it causes the dog to suffer and doesn't do much to extend life. But in this case it's a rare cancer and there was no real prognosis (e.g. he's going to die in 6 months) and in fact all the signs have been fairly good. Plus the way they apply chemo for dogs doesn't make them super sick. So we're optimistic the chemo may actually help in the long run.



So we did 6 rounds of chemo and a check about 6 months later showed no recurrence/spread of the cancer. Given his age, we decided we weren't going to subject him to 6 month checkups, since the result would be either be no news, or more chemo that we didn't want to subject him to. 

That was 4 years ago. He started not doing too well this weekend, could barely stand up to go outside. We took him into the vet today and the prognosis is cancer has spread to several areas and he is severely anemic with free fluid, meaning he's bleeding internally somewhere. Time to say goodbye.  But at least we can say we gave him another good 4 years.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorry to hear, MP. Glad you guys were able to give him four more great years.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 22, 2022)

Jack the garage cat, with some android pic filter. He's on his feeding perch waiting his Friskies meaty bits n' gravy.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2022)

Prayers and extra fingers crossed for tomorrow morning, please! Ursala goes in for her dental, and I'm about to have a panic attack over it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 23, 2022)

Supe said:


> Prayers and extra fingers crossed for tomorrow morning, please! Ursala goes in for her dental, and I'm about to have a panic attack over it.


EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE. IF WE THINK IT, IT SHALL BE SO. Best of luck, Ursula!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Feb 23, 2022)

Supe said:


> Prayers and extra fingers crossed for tomorrow morning, please! Ursala goes in for her dental, and I'm about to have a panic attack over it.


I’m sorry  it does get real scary as they get older. Fingers and toes crossed. She’ll be great though! The vet will take great care of her. 
That reminds me I need to schedule the yearly dentals for our greys next month during discount month  I always hate dropping them off and feel so bad when they have to get teeth removed, which is most of the time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Feb 23, 2022)

pbrme said:


> Jack the garage cat, with some android pic filter. He's on his feeding perch waiting his Friskies meaty bits n' gravy.


WAS THERE SUPPOSED TO BE A PIC? I need to see it!


----------



## pbrme (Feb 23, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> WAS THERE SUPPOSED TO BE A PIC? I need to see it!


Dangitttt. I tried to drag and drop from my cloud folder and the pics are showing up on my end, but apparently not to anyone else. I downloaded and reuploaded this one. Let me know if it shows up.

ahem... again, here is Jack the garage caretaker of mice, spiders and moths. Eager for his daily sustenance of canned gravy and processed plant proteins.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Feb 24, 2022)

Sofie trying to butter me up for something:


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Feb 24, 2022)

@Supe …I’m thinking of Ursula this morning!!! Let us know when her teefers are all nice and cleaned and she’s back home snuggling!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 24, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> @Supe …I’m thinking of Ursula this morning!!! Let us know when her teefers are all nice and cleaned and she’s back home snuggling!


likewise!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Saw on FB she did well....although wearing the cone of shame. Poor thing


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Feb 25, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> Saw on FB she did well....although wearing the cone of shame. Poor thing


YAY!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!! I’ve been worrying all day and last night haha! I’m so glad!


----------



## Supe (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry everyone! Ursala update:

Ursala's teeth really went south over the course of a year. While we weren't anticipating any extractions around the time that Annie passed (August 2020 is when they both went in for pre-dental blood work, and that's when we found Annie's leukemia), her softer diet and acid reflux tied to her GI issues really pushed her teeth over the edge. 

Consequently, she needed/needs a LOT of extractions, more or less everything except the very rear molars from the canines back. Even when numbed she showed "severe pain reactions" to being probed, and the x-rays showed bone loss under the exposed roots, so the poor girl has been hiding the pain from her dental issues for quite some time :'( 

Due to the anesthesia concerns, they removed I think 7 teeth on the right side. Everything went great! She handled the anesthesia like a champ, has had no post-operative bleeding, and has been full of energy. She has the cone of shame on for just a couple hours, since she would paw at the tingling sensation as the anesthesia/numbing agents wore off, and they didn't want her sutures to open.

The downside is that due to the number of extractions, she has to go back a month later to have the left side teeth removed. So I'll still be a nervous wreck, but feel MUCH better/more confident about the procedure since she handled the last one so well, and this one will be a bit shorter since they won't have to do x-rays a second time, etc. 

So hopefully a month from now, Ursala will be completely pain free. Since she can't really chew anymore and was already at a high risk of choking due to her laryngeal paralysis, she is THRILLED because she no longer has to eat yucky old kibble, and gets soft food - i.e., the super expensive but oh-so-tasty Freshpet meat logs, which she absolutely INHALED. The one positive side effect to the meat log is that it did not cause her any gastric distress, and her poop looked the best its been in months! Now, some of that may be attributed to her post-surgical antibiotics, but I suspect a large part of it is the reduced grain/filler content no longer being present in the food, which often feeds the bad gut bacteria. The other pro is that her breath is ONE THOUSAND TIMES better with only half the teeth gone - makes me feel much more comfortable knowing that all that mouth bacteria will be gone as well, making her much less prone to infection/issues in her twilight years.


----------



## Supe (Feb 28, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m sorry  it does get real scary as they get older. Fingers and toes crossed. She’ll be great though! The vet will take great care of her.
> That reminds me I need to schedule the yearly dentals for our greys next month during discount month  I always hate dropping them off and feel so bad when they have to get teeth removed, which is most of the time.



Ursala was a bit of a rare breed - her teeth were IMMACULATE with almost no intervention until she was over 8 years old. They started going south as she was 9/10, and then the extractions happened at 11 3/4 years old. Dert is doing pretty good as well, since he's an aggressive chewer. Deker will likely need his first "forever home" dental at age 5. 

The one thing that made me feel better last Thursday, was that as I was giving Ursala my nervous wreck hugs and kisses in the vet's lobby, a woman walked in with another senior female grey who was there for her 2 week extraction follow-up appointment - so obviously she did just fine as well!

Thankfully the vet and her staff sent me a short video of a loopy but alert/awake Ursala lounging on the floor all snuggled up in blankets as soon as she came out of anesthesia, so I could breathe easy until they discharged her later that afternoon.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 28, 2022)

I'M SO HAPPY THAT URSULA CAME OUT OKAY. 

I'm now fretting on if I should get Odin a yearly tooth cleaning or wait...I just get so worried with the smaller animals and anesthesia...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Feb 28, 2022)

that's great news for Ursula! It's so sad when they're in pain! We have a 10 yr old chihuahua mix, Ollie, who may need some extractions soon too. 

I feed a raw diet to all 3 of our pups so their food is generally soft. they get plenty of chewing activity in with antlers and raw bones. It is definitely more expensive than kibble.... especially when feeding 3 dogs, but totally worth it!


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Feb 28, 2022)

I am so glad Ursula did so well!!!!! That is really amazing that her teeth stayed in such great shape that long! For those who don’t know, greyhounds tend to have horrible teeth haha! We thought we’ve been lucky that at 7 years old ours have only had to have about 5-6 teeth each extracted so far!

I’m so happy for her that she can eat her delicious food and will no longer be in pain from her teeths!!!! And she’s a tough badass too!! YAY URSULA!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 7, 2022)

Hooray Ursula!!

Took Sofie to a well deserved dog park trip:


----------



## Supe (Mar 7, 2022)

Poor Ursala was not feeling well after a walk today. She had one of her episodes where she pants and paces because she can't get comfortable. She reacted in pain when I manipulated her hind leg, which leads me to believe its the arthritis in her hip acting up. Gave her a trazodone to calm her down. She's now passed out with the boys, and will hopefully feel much better later on after some rest.

On the plus side, she had fantastic solid poops on her walk, which she hasn't done in YEARS. So the new diet/medication combo seems to be working very well.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Mar 11, 2022)

Piper: "No... you may not have my ball......"


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2022)

Poor Ursala has developed a small lump under her left eye since waking up this morning. I figured it was likely a root abscess, and the vet confirmed. Since it's above one of the teeth that are supposed to come out anyways, they have moved her second dental/set of extractions up to this Thursday instead of next Thursday, and she starts antibiotics tonight, so send some extra luck and good wishes her way!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hope the second round goes as well as the first!


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2022)

Thanks, fingers crossed. Yesterday afternoon was pretty hectic, because I had to scramble to find the clotting medicine she has to take as a preventive measure. Last time, it took a full week almost for CVS to order and have it. Thankfully one of my greyhound friends was a former vet tech and gave me the name of a compounding pharmacy a town over, and they had just enough in stock. Raced over there just before rush hour to get it just before they closed so she could start it this morning. 

Fortunately, the facial swelling isn't any worse today, and she doesn't seem to be in any noticeable pain from it other than not wanting to chew much on that side, so my hope is that it doesn't complicate the procedure any.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2022)

Just dropped her off, worried sick as always! I will keep you guys posted when I hear back that everything went OK.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Mar 17, 2022)

Timber, Piper, and Ollie are wishing Ursula luck today! And everyone else a Happy St Patrick's day!


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Mar 17, 2022)

Supe said:


> Just dropped her off, worried sick as always! I will keep you guys posted when I hear back that everything went OK.


I'm thinking of her and sending positive vibes!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 17, 2022)

Sending positive juju to Ursula!

Here is Pluto, living his best life with the heat on:


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2022)

Just got a text - they are in the home stretch with Ursala's procedure. So far no issues with the anesthesia and no excessive bleeding, so fingers crossed they wrap up soon!


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2022)

Just got another text - everything went well. Tooth that caused the abscess was removed (among many others), and after removing it they noted an oronasal fistula had formed (basically a hole connecting the mouth and sinuses) - but, they expect that to heal without issues. I asked them to let me know if she has any issues coming out of the anesthesia, but we should be in the clear! Discharge is 5:15 PM.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Mar 17, 2022)

YAY URSULA!!! She’s such a badass!!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 17, 2022)

Throwing a cat pic into the fray.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks all for the positive vibes for Ursala. She is back home. Definitely in more pain than last time, and more post operative bleeding (she had none last time - a lot of it this time is a nose bleed caused by the fistula). But she's doing OK. They ended up giving her a pain med injection around 4PM, and it took her a good while to come out of that sedation. She was able to stand when she saw me, but too wobbly to walk for a few hours. Even now, her hind end is still a bit weak, but she was feeling good enough to eat a small meal and as many turkey slices as I was able to offer. Hopefully the bleeding will subside further by tomorrow afternoon and the pain will lessen.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2022)

JayKay PE said:


> Throwing a cat pic into the fray.
> 
> View attachment 27272


Cat does not seem impressed.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 18, 2022)

matt267 PE said:


> Cat does not seem impressed.


Odin is not impressed by much. Except for bags and wormie toys. He is a good hunter who uses ground cover in every stalk and attack.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Mar 18, 2022)

How is Ursula doing today @Supe ??? Seeming a little better?


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> How is Ursula doing today @Supe ??? Seeming a little better?



Ursala did pretty well Friday, with swelling peaking around Friday night (a lot up by the sinuses, and a lot on the lip where the intubation tube was resting during the procedure), but all bleeding had stopped by Friday morning. By late yesterday, most swelling was gone, and I couldn't see any swelling at all today, other than a little sinus chortle because the sinus cavity itself is likely still a bit inflamed. But, she's not showing any signs of pain at all, so everything seems to have gone according to plan!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 25, 2022)

Pluto stares deeply into your eyes:


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Mar 30, 2022)

A blep and a derp from Ada Minerva and Vanderlyle Bates


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2022)

Booooo to (unnecessary) meetings!


----------



## pbrme (Apr 8, 2022)

New chickens day! We got three new Red Stars. The wife just dropped them off and everyone is curious.
The 3 new ones:


The older birds coming to investigate:


And of course these two onlookers.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 8, 2022)

In Hamilton County, chickens are allowed (just no roosters) so I guess our boujie township tried to deter people by not allowing chicken coops. Now there are just people with "sheds" with little chicken sized doors.

This past year when we were back in the woods getting stuff set up for our Halloween trail, all of a sudden there's like 4 or 5 chickens pecking around. WT actual F?!?! Turns out the people at the end of the next street over got them and put them in the back part of their yard where it butts up to ours.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2022)

Before they moved out neighbor would let his chickens roam outside the fenced coup in the early evening, we would random get chickens walking the yard.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 8, 2022)

We're pretty fortunate to have a nice little fenced corner area where the coup/chicken yard is tucked away. We usually only mow that area once a month since the birds keep it pretty well tended. Also, because engineer, I had to take the simple Amish made coupe we bought and install a solar powered coup door actuator. It's been nice not having to go out twice a day just to unlock/lock up the birds. We're at 7 chickens now and should have a surplus of eggs in a few months.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Apr 8, 2022)

pbrme said:


> We're pretty fortunate to have a nice little fenced corner area where the coup/chicken yard is tucked away. We usually only mow that area once a month since the birds keep it pretty well tended. Also, because engineer, I had to take the simple Amish made coupe we bought and install a solar powered coup door actuator. It's been nice not having to go out twice a day just to unlock/lock up the birds. We're at 7 chickens now and should have a surplus of eggs in a few months.


So the chickens always just go in their coup on their own without having to be pushed in? They’re just like “welp it’s getting dark out, better go inside and go to bed”?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> So the chickens always just go in their coup on their own without having to be pushed in? They’re just like “welp it’s getting dark out, better go inside and go to bed”?


yep. not all chickens want to escape...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 11, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> So the chickens always just go in their coup on their own without having to be pushed in? They’re just like “welp it’s getting dark out, better go inside and go to bed”?


Yeah, just like I am Legend... as soon as the sun tucks under the horizon they go to roost. The actuator controller runs on a photo sensor and I have the close setpoint at about +30 min. after sunset so it gives them plenty of time. It's funny, there's a 30 sec. count down alarm that beeps in increasing increments like a detonator in the movies.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 12, 2022)

pbrme said:


> And of course these two onlookers.
> View attachment 27446


Totally innocent onlookers ... took a bit to get Timber to not want to eat them....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 12, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> took a bit to get Timber to not want to eat them


Correction ... he still wants to... he just knows better now.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 12, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> So the chickens always just go in their coup on their own without having to be pushed in? They’re just like “welp it’s getting dark out, better go inside and go to bed”?



Yeah, my brother-in-law's ducks do the same. There's a lot of scary things that come out at night that might try to eat them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2022)

My sister's dog.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2022)

Happy Friday! Say hello to my sunbeam with a heartbeat:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 15, 2022)

Yesterday was Timber’s 2nd Birthday  !!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2022)

Send some love for the pups, please. Ursala has had some light morning vomiting the past few days that I suspect is reflux related for some reason, maybe the fact that I had to increase her incontinence meds due to leakage - but more worrisome is that my Dert boy has quickly developed a lump on his right front ankle that I fear is a sarcoma. Calling the vet at 8:30 to try to get him in for x-rays today, but I've been a nervous wreck all weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 18, 2022)

Oh shit. Pushing good vibes your way, Supe!


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2022)

Earliest they can fit Dert in for an exam is tomorrow at 9:00, so fingers crossed.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Apr 18, 2022)

Ugh. So scary @Supe  thinking of you and your babies. Also sending good vibes!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 18, 2022)

So scary!! Sending good vibes your way @Supe !!


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2022)

Good news to report - x-rays negative for osteo and confirmed that the lump is soft tissue. They performed an FNA, initial views of the cells under microscope showed nothing suspicious. Official pathology results in a week or so, but right now, looks like just a benign lesion, so we can breathe a little easier now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 19, 2022)

Supe said:


> Good news to report - x-rays negative for osteo and confirmed that the lump is soft tissue. They performed an FNA, initial views of the cells under microscope showed nothing suspicious. Official pathology results in a week or so, but right now, looks like just a benign lesion, so we can breathe a little easier now.


Great news @Supe , will continue to send good vibes!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 20, 2022)

So happy to hear that @Supe . Echo square.. continuing to send good vibes your way!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 20, 2022)

Lounging in some California sun:


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Lounging in some California sun:


Good ole half-eared Sophie~


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 22, 2022)

Ima just sit here until dinner time. 



no, they do not get to eat at the table, but this is where Piper chose to get comfy this am.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 22, 2022)

Apparently, someone is too dumb to come in out of the rain. He's an inside cat but he decided to "build" himself a door in the window screen in our bedroom.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (May 9, 2022)

Vanderlyle had to go to the vet today to get his front left leg looked at. When we adopted him over 6 years ago that leg was broken. So he has always had a little hitch in his step, and we were warned he’d likely have arthritis. His hitch has progressively gotten worse the past couple months and now he won’t put weight on it much at all. Doc was concerned about osteosarcoma so took x-rays and thankfully ruled that out! But he also didn’t say arthritis looked bad  We already give him carprofen when we go on walks, but now we gotta give him carprofen twice a day and vet said to take him back if it doesn’t get better. Kinda weird, but I’m so glad it’s nothing serious!!!


----------



## pbrme (May 9, 2022)

^That's still hard to handle when you just want the best for them. Hope it doesn't get any worse or at least stays manageable.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2022)

I'm so glad it wasn't the dreaded "O"! Just curious - have you inspected his pads closely? I know of several folks who thought something was massively wrong, only to overlook that a corn had formed in their grey's pad. For some reason, corns are incredibly common in greyhounds and are easily overlooked!


----------



## pbrme (May 9, 2022)

THIS stinker ran off on a long walk in the wild yesterday and came back skunked. She was so proud of herself... look at the way she is sitting, awe yes very distinguished. Here she is in lockdown, no idea that a triple hose bath is in her immediate future. Natures miracle skunk odor remover worked very well.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (May 9, 2022)

Supe said:


> I'm so glad it wasn't the dreaded "O"! Just curious - have you inspected his pads closely? I know of several folks who thought something was massively wrong, only to overlook that a corn had formed in their grey's pad. For some reason, corns are incredibly common in greyhounds and are easily overlooked!


Yeah we check them for corns on the regular. Both our greys get them sometimes. He has a really small one on that foot, but it doesn’t bother him at all when we press and push on it. Usually if they’re bothering him he’ll let us know when we mess with it, so if he doesn’t react then I leave them alone. But might be worth soaking it for a week or so and see how it goes. I just worry a little bit that I’ll turn something that’s not a problem into a problem, ya know?


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2022)

I get it - could always have the x-rays sent off for a second opinion depending on how clear-cut they are. Or if it may be stemming from nerve pain rather than inflammation, maybe talk to your vet about trying Gabapentin in combination with the carprofen. Gabapentin really seems to help with Ursala's arthritis and lumbar pain.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 18, 2022)

Sir Timber decided he needed to help with my brother’s roof. 

he wasn’t quite sure what to do once I got him up there. I helped him up the ladder. He started trying to climb it himself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 18, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Sir Timber decided he needed to help with my brother’s roof.
> 
> he wasn’t quite sure what to do once I got him up there. I helped him up the ladder. He started trying to climb it himself.
> 
> ...


Ollie looks...uncertain.

Doggo rebuttal: Here's Teddy, the medical case doggo we were fostering for the city shelter. He got adopted by LadySquare's mom so I get to see him all the time! He started out in REALLY bad shape (darn near got eaten by a big animal, major infection, etc) but now he's doing super well, recovering, and pretty much hit the jackpot in terms of a forever home.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 18, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ollie looks...uncertain.


Absolutely! 



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Doggo rebuttal: Here's Teddy, the medical case doggo we were fostering for the city shelter. He got adopted by LadySquare's mom so I get to see him all the time! He started out in REALLY bad shape (darn near got eaten by a big animal, major infection, etc) but now he's doing super well, recovering, and pretty much hit the jackpot in terms of a forever home.


I am hoping when we sell our house (just listed) and move to an area with land (looking at 5+ acres, hopefully), that I can foster all the doggos in need.... bravo! So many dogs in need out there!


----------



## NikR_PE (May 19, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> He got adopted by LadySquare's mom so I get to see him all the time!


That's amazing


----------



## NikR_PE (May 19, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> 5+ acres


In your location. Are you Bill gates?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 19, 2022)

NikR_PE said:


> In your location. Are you Bill gates?


No joke .... around here I would need to be! 

Actually looking to move East of the mountains. Central WA area. It's moderately cheaper there and honestly, doesn't take much longer to get to Seattle than from my current location (with traffic and/or using public transport), and it's a prettier drive. I just have to watch for pass closures. I primarily WFH and have to go in for occasional meetings or job site visits. I have to live within the state and a "reasonable" distance to my assigned location. It also rains less there!


----------



## NikR_PE (May 19, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> No joke .... around here I would need to be!
> 
> Actually looking to move East of the mountains. Central WA area. It's moderately cheaper there and honestly, doesn't take much longer to get to Seattle than from my current location (with traffic and/or using public transport), and it's a prettier drive. I just have to watch for pass closures. I primarily WFH and have to go in for occasional meetings or job site visits. I have to live within the state and a "reasonable" distance to my assigned location. It also rains less there!


Oh that would be amazing and definitely prettier. If you just have to go in for meetings its totally worth the move. Those land prices are also rising pretty fast. 

Additionally, it opens up the option to create your own content for netflix like wild wild country.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 19, 2022)

NikR_PE said:


> Additionally, it opens up the option to create your own content for netflix like wild wild country.


I'm sure these dogs (and any others we adopt/foster/rescue) will provide plenty of content!


----------



## pbrme (May 19, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> No joke .... around here I would need to be!
> 
> Actually looking to move East of the mountains. Central WA area. It's moderately cheaper there and honestly, doesn't take much longer to get to Seattle than from my current location (with traffic and/or using public transport), and it's a prettier drive. I just have to watch for pass closures. I primarily WFH and have to go in for occasional meetings or job site visits. I have to live within the state and a "reasonable" distance to my assigned location. It also rains less there!


East of the Cascades isn't bad. Definitely hotter than Seattle central but the blue skies are worth it. Good luck with the pass commute tho, we go over to the west side a couple times a year and It's hit and miss.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 19, 2022)

pbrme said:


> East of the Cascades isn't bad. Definitely hotter than Seattle central but the blue skies are worth it. Good luck with the pass commute tho, we go over to the west side a couple times a year and It's hit and miss.


I'll take the occasional headache of traveling the pass over the constant headache of traffic in this area....  

Especially for smiles like these from a recent trip to Yakima.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 19, 2022)

On another note… this is Miss Piper refusing to eat her flea/tick meds. 


 

chewable tablets that I have to crush and add to her food with peanut butter.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> On another note… this is Miss Piper refusing to eat her flea/tick meds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a NexGard chewable?? That's so weird, Auggie n Sofie inhale those like treats. Come on Piper!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 19, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is that a NexGard chewable?? That's so weird, Auggie n Sofie inhale those like treats. Come on Piper!


Bravecto chewable... and Ollie and Timber both eat them like Treats. Piper is picky and extremely stubborn!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (May 22, 2022)

Ollie trying to keep up with the big dogs is the funniest thing I’ve seen in a long time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 26, 2022)

Aries or Odin?


----------



## MeowMeow PE (May 26, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Aries or Odin?


Aries???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 26, 2022)

MeowMeow PE said:


> Aries???


We'll never know!!


----------



## pbrme (May 31, 2022)

A few pics of the pups on our recent out of town trip. Always good to find some dunes for zoomies. Tuckers them out for the ride.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2022)

Junior has spent the last three days sobbing over the loss of her pet rat, which she brought home following a trip to her uncle's house despite my many, many, many objections. Unfortunately, she escaped from her crate, which in a house with three sighthounds...

Definitely a life lesson for Junior, who feels like its all her fault given that the rat was the first pet that was truly her responsibility to take care of. Thankfully her mother and I were able to convince her that her injuries were from the crate and not the dogs, as we do not want her harboring resentment against the hound that sleeps by her side every night.

The rat was given a Viking funeral in the fire pit out back, following its one month stay in our home on its journey to Valhalla.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Jun 1, 2022)

I used to have 2 pet rats. They were wonderful. I’m sorry for her loss!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 1, 2022)

When Piper hears the neighbor dogs ….. or sees a 🐿 or  she gathers the motivation to jump the fence. 

Reason No. 1 we are selling our house and moving to a place with lots of room for them to run.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2022)

Happy belated 12th Birthday (6/3) to Ursala, and her bridge sister Annie who I still miss dearly and tear up thinking about her every day. I don't know how many more of these we're going to be able to celebrate together, so I made sure to give her extra love and pets! She celebrated the evening with an ice cream pup cup and some sardines with dinner, and then got a brand new trio of toys, including a fresh new Lambchop (which has already sustained a neck injury), a new duck, and a realistic looking rabbit. 

Unfortunately Deker ignored the growl and snarl from Ursala who REALLY loves Lambchop toys, and thought it would be a good idea to try to take it from her, as he too is a huge Lambchop fan. He quickly learned that while she may be old, she is still large and in charge - she gave him a big chompo right on the top lip with her remaining teeth until he yelped and ran away. Dert just sort of laid down in the background and was like, "uh, what'd you think was going to happen, dumbass", as he learned that lesson very early on! Thankfully, no injuries were sustained.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Jun 6, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY URSALA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 6, 2022)

Play date with their cattle dog friend Rainy.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 11, 2022)

Someone refused to allow the groomers to do their work today. She wouldn’t even go back with the rest of the pack, so she came back home with me. She’s in heat again and obviously very moody.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Jun 13, 2022)

This weekend was Ada’s birthday! She is 8! She got a McDonald’s hash brown for breakfast, and cake after dinner.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2022)

Happy birthday Ada! What a beautiful girl, reminds me so much of my bridge girl Annie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 23, 2022)

We are officially moving! We will be out of our house this weekend and RV living until we can find property and get started on building our house (at least that's the plan). We have a friends house where we are parking the RV for a couple months. There, Timber and Piper will have a nice big yard to play in and have playdates all the time with their fellow cattle dog, Rainy. 

We are looking for property (10+ acres) east of the mountains (Eburg/Cle Elum/Yakima area) to get away from the traffic (but still allow me to get to Seattle for work/jobsite visits when needed), people, and constant rain (especially this year!). 

Wondering if I need to put them through rattlesnake training though... anyone on the eastside or rattlesnake country have thoughts on this? They've only ever seen gardner snakes in the yard..... which they've tried to chase/eat/bark at.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 23, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Wondering if I need to put them through rattlesnake training though... anyone on the eastside or rattlesnake country have thoughts on this? They've only ever seen gardner snakes in the yard..... which they've tried to chase/eat/bark at.


Yes and yes. Taking our two to training this evening. We do it every couple years to keep it fresh and it's been field tested. Bullet walked right over a bull snake while out and a hike and didn't even notice it, so there's definitely a scent connection to rattlers.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 23, 2022)

Volunteered at a bike race in NE Oregon last weekend. Stage 4 was a 100mi'er that ended here. Jua and Bullet loved all the new niffs.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 23, 2022)

pbrme said:


> Yes and yes. Taking our two to training this evening. We do it every couple years to keep it fresh and it's been field tested. Bullet walked right over a bull snake while out and a hike and didn't even notice it, so there's definitely a scent connection to rattlers.


Awesome! Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into it!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 24, 2022)

This morning I left my dog by himself for a couple of minutes while grabbing coffee. 95% of the time, he doesn't mess with the trash can. But I was an idiot and left my small office trash can on the ground. When I returned, an aluminum wrapper from some chocolate was on the ground, with my dog still chewing on it.

He wouldn't let me dislodge it from his mouth, so I worriedly monitored him while he randomly chewed. An hour later, a horrible thought occurred to me - what if he was chewing on sugar-free gum I'd discarded in the trash? I checked the chewing gum containers - both brands contained xylitol, which is highly poisonous to dogs. Great.

Cue a $75 call to Poison Control while my dog keeps chewing on this mystery object. I texted my husband to come home. Between the two of us, we were finally able to dislodge the item from his mouth, which was...

...a piece of aluminum foil.

Now he's curled up, but my blood pressure is still very high.

Little dude is 10, and I know that he'll have more "episodes" as he ages, but I just love him so much, and the idea of something happening to him while under my care just scares the shit of me.

YAY VULNERABILITY


----------



## pbrme (Jun 24, 2022)

^ I've had to administer the turkey baster full of hydrogen peroxide a few times. It sucks for both parties but sometimes the only thing you can do outside of an ER bill. Really tears up the GI though.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 24, 2022)

pbrme said:


> ^ I've had to administer the turkey baster full of hydrogen peroxide a few times. It sucks for both parties but sometimes the only thing you can do outside of an ER bill. Really tears up the GI though.


Thanks so much. Little bud is doing okay at the moment. I called Poison Control back, and since he already had a vet appt scheduled for tomorrow, the vet on call recommended monitoring for symptoms in the meantime, and to feed him a snack every two hours to keep his blood sugar up until we can bring him in. My chunky little guy is on board with the puppy snack every two hours


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 27, 2022)

So glad he's okay at the moment. We have definitely had some scares with our pups too! 

We had had Ollie for about 2 months. It was a couple weeks before xmas and we had come back from christmas shopping and left all the bags upstairs in our room. Then we were going out to dinner with a large family group. We had a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs that we used to keep Ollie downstairs. I forgot to put it up before we left. She (of course) went upstairs while we were gone and ate an entire 1 lb bag of dark chocolate (she's only 10 lbs). By the time we got home she was very sick. As soon as we figured out what happened, we took her to the ER vet. They had to give her charcoal and had her in the hospital for a few days. They (and we) didn't think she would make it through the night. 6 years later and she's still with us (and has definitely found her way into chocolate a few more times since then, though none as bad as that one). 

I've also had to administer the turkey baster full of hydrogen peroxide (it's not fun) after a call to the poison control hot line when she ate the rest of our wine infused chocolate truffles that were on the dining room table and all the chairs were pushed in .... she's quite resourceful. 

Timber licked all the liquid from my husband's weed pen (like a vape pen for weed I guess). He had broken the pen in his shorts pocket and the liquid was soaked into the fabric. I was in the garage with the furnace repair guy and Timber found the shorts and spent probably an hour licking every ounce of it out of his shorts. After the repairman left, I brought the dogs downstairs to eat and Timber was drooling everywhere and couldn't walk straight. I had no idea at the time that he had gotten into and was obviously quite scared. I briefly looked around the house and didn't see anything obvious. We took him to the ER vet, because of course it's right after the vets close for the day, and they had an 8-10 hour wait. After about 4 hours of waiting the nurse came out just to check vitals (triage basically), the symptoms were starting to fade at this point. She asked if he had gotten into any weed, which we denied. They gave us the option of taking Timber home and monitoring him while they held his spot, instead of sitting in the car (this was during covid when they wouldn't let anyone in the waiting rooms, I'm not sure if it's still the same). So we went home. The entire drive home I'm trying to figure out where Timber would've gotten weed and couldn't think of anything except maybe the repairman had dropped some? Once home, my husband went looking around the house only to find his shorts still wet with Timber slobber. BINGO. We called the vet and let them know. They still saved his spot if we needed it, but Timber was basically high on weed oils and the effects would continue to wear off. They called us at 4 am asking if we still needed to come in, and he was fine by then, so we didn't.... but the entire ordeal was terrifying and a bit embarrassing! 

I'm still waiting for what Piper will get into!


----------

